# Ben où c'est kon va poster maintenant



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

conformement à l'amendement 343, page 2, paragraphe 12, alinea 7 ,
je *te*  souhaite un bonne journée...
d"ailleurs, comment vas *tu* ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Nahâhdin de Rothchild a fait des émules ; à ce que je vois...


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nahâhdin de Rothchild



Enorme, j'aime beaucoup...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2005)

encore un thread qui sent le Ban.

Supermoquette, ammènje toi, c'est peut-être ta chance!!!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2005)

Plaît-il ? 

Stook je t'aimais bien mais la limite est remontée à 4000 depuis fallait suivre, adieu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> encore un thread qui sent le Ban.
> ]



... Si l'on s'en réfère au "Manuel de savoir vivre à l'usage des trolls" De Nahâhdin Amok...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Plaît-il ?
> 
> Stook je t'aimais bien mais la limite est remontée à 4000 depuis fallait suivre, adieu




le pôôôôvrrrreeeeee !!!!!!!   


quand il sera arrivé aux 4000 la barre  sera aux 10000 !!!!!!!


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le pôôôôvrrrreeeeee !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> quand il sera arrivé aux 4000 la barre  sera aux 10000 !!!!!!!





Ce n'est pas toi que ça va gêner, Princesse, 





:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le pôôôôvrrrreeeeee !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> quand il sera arrivé aux 4000 la barre  sera aux 10000 !!!!!!!




Merci de ta remarque....
bah, de toute facon je le tutoyais deja....


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2005)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 
:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 
:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 
:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:




sonny op au lit.......je vais te border ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sonny op au lit.......je vais te border ?



il est beaucoup fatigué ces temps ci.....

tu fais des folies de ton corps la nuit, Sonny?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2005)

Je suis pas fatigué, je m'ennuie...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas fatigué, je m'ennuie...



ha! c'est pour ça.....
tu attends Derrick peut etre.....


----------



## MrStone (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Si l'on s'en réfère au "Manuel de savoir vivre à l'usage des trolls" De Nahâhdin Amok...



 tout s'explique !


----------



## 26000 (9 Mars 2005)

Cé ki amok ?


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Mars 2005)

Mon 





			
				26000 a dit:
			
		

> Cé ki amok ?








_Alors, petit, si tu veux éviter les foudres de Sa Majesté..... édite vite fait et pose une autre question.... 

Je ne t'ai rien dit, on ne s'est pas vu...._


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2005)

vingt-six-mille, sors du corps de naas !


----------



## 26000 (9 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> _Alors, petit, si tu veux éviter les foudres de Sa Majesté..... édite vite fait et pose une autre question.... _
> 
> _Je ne t'ai rien dit, on ne s'est pas vu...._


 

Pourquoi, ? Tu veux qu'il fasse quoi ? Moi, je lui fais tomber le Futal et vite fait bien fait  Sonny Boy est à la même enseigne


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

26000 a dit:
			
		

> Cé ki amok ?



 :king: 

et oui, MacG est une monarchie......

 :king:


----------



## 26000 (9 Mars 2005)

On se croirait dans le seigneur des Anal...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

26000 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, ? Tu veux qu'il fasse quoi ? Moi, je lui fais tomber le Futal et vite fait bien fait  Sonny Boy est à la même enseigne



soit tu es fou, soit inconscient,
j'ai bien peur que tu es droit a un supplice de l'ipod...(ou coupe toi vite les c****)
deja que je suis bien placé sur la liste, la tu me prends la vedette, merci....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

26000 a dit:
			
		

> On se croirait dans le seigneur des Anal...




héhé....pauvre fou, tu veux mon anneau.....
il est ci-dessous...... ( ou ci-dessus...  )


----------



## 26000 (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> soit tu es fou, soit inconscient,
> j'ai bien peur que tu es droit a un supplice de l'ipod...(ou coupe toi vite les c****)
> deja que je suis bien placé sur la liste, la tu me prends la vedette, merci....


 J'ai le droit de les bouffer en sauce au moins non ? C'est tellement meilleur...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

26000 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le droit de les bouffer en sauce au moins non ? C'est tellement meilleur...



si tu veux , c'est toujours mieux que le supplice....


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2005)

26000 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, ? Tu veux qu'il fasse quoi ? Moi, je lui fais tomber le Futal et vite fait bien fait  Sonny Boy est à la même enseigne



Ben voyons...

Je vois qu'encore une fois j'ai droit à un traitement de faveur...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons...
> 
> Je vois qu'encore une fois j'ai droit à un traitement de faveur...



bah! c'est la rançon de la gloire, tu deviens cul-te......   :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah! c'est la rançon de la gloire, tu deviens cul-te......   :love:



plutôt "cul" ou plutôt "te" ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> plutôt "cul" ou plutôt "te" ???



ça depend.... tu tombes le futal.....


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

26000 a dit:
			
		

> Cé ki amok ?



?¿ qui ?¿ :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

26000 a dit:
			
		

> On se croirait dans le seigneur des Anal...


 ?¿ où ?¿


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ?¿ qui ?¿ :mouais:



d'accord, je me demandais comment on faisait pour arriver a plus de 26000 post, maintenant, j'ai compris...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ?¿ où ?¿



?¿ quoi ?¿  

PS:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ?¿ quoi ?¿
> 
> PS:  : love:



?¿ comment ?¿  



ps: il manque plus que quand, kikilefé......


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> d'accord, je me demandais comment on faisait pour arriver a plus de 26000 post, maintenant, j'ai compris...



Respect s'il vous plait....


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ?¿ comment ?¿
> 
> 
> 
> ps: il manque plus que quand, kikilefé......


 ?¿ hein ?¿ :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Respect s'il vous plait....



ha! mais c'est du respect, je respecte le flooding extreme...et là, on en a un maitre....

   


(oui, je sais l'hopital.....    )


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

:rose: tiens, prend ça


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

Salut stook


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Salut stook



 cmove...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

les floodeurs


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :rose: tiens, prend ça








			
				Machine de rotudjudenomde#*$#@# a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez....mes genous....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> les floodeurs



:mouais: c'est la faute à l'Amok.....

 l'Amok ....*tu* es là.....


bon, ben  les flooder aussi......


----------



## 26000 (9 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons...
> 
> Je vois qu'encore une fois j'ai droit à un traitement de faveur...



Attends mon petit, tout le monde ne peut pas baisser le Futal de cette façon, il se trouve que toi, je trouve que tu as un prédisposition à celà 

Tu le dis tellement bien :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)

tain, il craint ce fil....


----------



## iMax (9 Mars 2005)

L'ultraflood est de retour et on m'a pas prévenu ? C'est un scandale


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tain, il craint ce fil....



'tain, c'est clair, je me demande quel est le C** qui a bien pu l'ouvrir.....
et surtout pourquoi, je me souvient plus....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> L'ultraflood est de retour et on m'a pas prévenu ? C'est un scandale



 Imax, bienvenue sur ce qui est devenu le Flood-ô-fil....


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, c'est clair, je me demande quel est le C** qui a bien pu l'ouvrir.....
> et surtout pourquoi, je me souvient plus....


 V'là t'y que moi non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> L'ultraflood est de retour et on m'a pas prévenu ? C'est un scandale


 Message vBulletin

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> V'là t'y que moi non plus


 Ah si, c'est un thread pour dire bonjour à des inconnus.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> V'là t'y que moi non plus



vui, mais toi t'etait pas là au tout debut.......t'es excusable....


----------



## 26000 (9 Mars 2005)

Z'avez pas un peu fini vos conneries !!!!


----------



## 26000 (9 Mars 2005)

Allez, tous au pieu et que ça saute


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah si, c'est un thread pour dire bonjour à des inconnus.



aux inconnus:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

26000 a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez pas un peu fini vos conneries !!!!



roh, l'autre....
tu as ecris les 3/4 de tes posts ici, te plains pas......


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)

Ouchhhhh !!!  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit 26000


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> aux inconnus:



 Lemmy....pret pour la nuit, comme d'hab.?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

avant que ici on ferme......



mon petit grand carlo, 

faudrait que tu te montres un peu plus au bar !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Plaît-il ?
> 
> Stook je t'aimais bien mais la limite est remontée à   *4000*  depuis fallait suivre, adieu




tout ça c'est ta faute SM, quelle idee.....


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

J'veux bien viendre, il suffit qu'il y ai des sujets comme celui-ci


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tout ça c'est ta faute SM, quelle idee.....


  SM :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'veux bien viendre, il suffit qu'il y ai des sujets comme celui-ci




bah! suffit de demander.... je suis ton humble serviteur.....
si tu en veux d'autre, y a pas de soucis.....( de toute facon, encore 449 post et on recommence...)


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah! suffit de demander.... je suis ton humble serviteur.....
> si tu en veux d'autre, y a pas de soucis.....( de toute facon, encore 449 post et on recommence...)


 Bonne idée :love:
mais celui-ci sera sûrement encore ouvert d'ici là


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Coin ! :rateau:



Tchou-tchou  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée :love:
> mais celui-ci sera sûrement encore ouvert d'ici là




possible......


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

Vous avez remarqué à quel point je me tiens en dehors de ce fil ...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez remarqué à quel point je me tiens en dehors de ce fil ...


 Fais pas ta timide


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> _____




dommage car ton post etait merveilleux.....  





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iMax.


----------



## Stargazer (9 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations



Merci !


----------



## J_K (9 Mars 2005)

Bon il se passe quoi ici????


----------



## J_K (9 Mars 2005)

Flap-Flap


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Merci !



super, il manquait le Stargazer....

 tu vas bien....?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pin-pon :hosto:


 Chuttttt tu vas réveiller les modos


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pin-pon :hosto:




:affraid:  :affraid: 22 :affraid:  :affraid:​


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée :love:
> mais celui-ci sera sûrement encore ouvert d'ici là



C'était bien la peine d'embaucher des femmes de ménage...  :rateau:


----------



## iMax (9 Mars 2005)

Non, rien


----------



## J_K (9 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Du flood :love:




Un thread "ULTRAFLOOD"... hum, je croyais que c'était interdit, mais bon vbull peut encaisser ca... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Chuttttt tu vas réveiller les modos




tu es quoi toi deja ?   

a viiii c'est vrai , t'es juste un homme vert !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid: 22 :affraid:  :affraid:​





 :love: :love: 51 :love: :love: ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Un thread "ULTRAFLOOD"... hum, je croyais que c'était interdit, mais bon vbull peut encaisser ca... :love:



ben, a l'origine c'est un blagu-ô-fil...
mais il c'est transformé en flood-ô-fil.....


voila


----------



## J_K (9 Mars 2005)

puisque


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

sinon moi j ai un probleme de bruit avec mon g5


----------



## J_K (9 Mars 2005)

c'est


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: 51 :love: :love: ​



santé


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Merde, j'ai glissé



peuchere, tu t'es pas fait mal au moins..... :hosto:


----------



## J_K (9 Mars 2005)

ce que


----------



## J_K (9 Mars 2005)

tu veux,


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2005)

J'espère que vous n'êtes pas allergiques à l'eau de Javel ? :love: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> sinon moi j ai un probleme de bruit avec mon g5



mets-le dans la pièce d'à coté


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> sinon moi j ai un probleme de bruit avec mon g5




WaoW, meme le Pablito, il s'y met.....

........


----------



## J_K (9 Mars 2005)

iMax, alors


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> tu veux,



bon t'arrêtes de flooder toi... c'est mal...


----------



## J_K (9 Mars 2005)

voilà!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> sinon moi j ai un probleme de bruit avec mon g5



cool, t'as les glaçons  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> voilà!


 J'ai pas suivi ce que tu disais, tu veux pas répéter ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas suivi ce que tu disais, tu veux pas répéter ?



ça m'arrangerait aussi  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)




----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

Lemmy


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ____


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

joyeux noel


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy



 ma puce


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> joyeux noel


 T'as un peu d'avance là


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

m*** je voulais cligner du gauche


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> joyeux noel



et bonne annee
....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

je peux casser mon DELL


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> je peux casser mon DELL



   

arrete, c'est celui de Sonny, non?????


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

kes ke je peux dire là ?
bonneoccas  pour dire une betise .....sa passera inapercu!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> je peux casser mon DELL


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> je peux casser mon DELL



je peux t'aider


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> ?



fais bô chez toi, chez moi, il fait noir.....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

l'UltraFlood® vous n'en avez pas envie mais besoin


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

bon stook j te met ta branlé a age of mythologie


----------



## lumai (9 Mars 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

>




tiens, 2 corses sur le meme fil.....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

avant que ca coupe


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

l'UltraFlood®: un préjugé qui vous coûte cher...


----------



## Freelancer (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> kes ke je peux dire là ?
> bonneoccas  pour dire une betise .....sa passera inapercu!!!



t'es sure?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> bon stook j te met ta branlé a age of mythologie



ben, ok....mais c'est toi qui perd......


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, 2 corses sur le meme fil.....



ben c'est que le courant est rétabli...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, 2 corses sur le meme fil.....



En plus ; c'est un derby...


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> avant que ca coupe



toujours des probleme d'eletricite, je croyais que c'etait fini....


----------



## Freelancer (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, 2 corses sur le meme fil.....



pendant ce temps la, ils ne s'occupent pas des locaux d edf


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

salut PATOCHMAN

ca va l electricité chez toi


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2005)

Bonnet de nuit


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

l'UltraFlood®: l'essayer c'est l'adopter


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, 2 corses sur le meme fil.....



le fil rouge.... sur le bouton rouge........ le fil vert........    :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> salut PATOCHMAN
> 
> ca va l electricité chez toi



Pas mal... juste 2 coupures aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En plus ; c'est un derby...



mdrrrrrr


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

patochman cool ton avatar


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> l'UltraFlood®: l'essayer c'est l'adopter




c'est vrai, c'est Funky.....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)

tiens iMax a acheté un clavier avec touche "UltraFlood®"...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> patochman cool ton avatar



Merci  Bricolage maison avec une testa mora trouvée sur le site A Techja


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

bon, Pablito, on les quitte et je te fracasse a AOM et hop, comme ca on en parle plus....


  @+


----------



## Freelancer (9 Mars 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

au fait 

combien de fois tu mas gagné
 

si si dit le


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> au fait
> 
> combien de fois tu mas gagné
> 
> ...



je sais plus, je compte plus...... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (9 Mars 2005)

tiens, une soirée flood...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

attend je compte pour toi lol

1.... 2  ca y est


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> tiens, une soirée flood...



bienvenue sur le Flood-ô-fil......


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

qui veut de mon UltraFlood®


----------



## elektroseb (9 Mars 2005)

En plus y a du monde...

Y a à boire??


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> attend je compte pour toi lol
> 
> 1.... 2  ca y est




pfffff....tu vas prendre cher..... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

UltraFlood® for two...  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> UltraFlood®
> 
> UltraFlood®
> .........
> ...



Géant!  encore plus térrifiant que les pages de Jack Torrance dans "Shining"


----------



## elektroseb (9 Mars 2005)

Imax!!!!


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> attend je compte pour toi lol
> 
> 1.... 2  ca y est



2/2 c'est un bon score !!   :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2005)

cool.... j'ai encore jamais vu un modo (Suisse) se faire banir...    

(Edith : tiens, il sert à quoi le petit triangle rouge avec un point d'interrogation ??  :rateau: )


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> cool.... j'ai encore jamais vu un modo (Suisse) se faire banir...
> 
> (Edith : tiens, il sert à quoi le petit triangle rouge avec un point d'interrogation ??  :rateau: )



Ah merde, j'ai glissé sur le bouton rouge juste à gauche...    pô grâve !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

encore un petit effort et vous avez completé la palette des couleurs disponibles sur macg


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pin-pon :hosto:



Dis moi le petit suisse, il est prévue que ta voiture à pédale soit remorquée par la WebOmobile hein


----------



## iMax (9 Mars 2005)

J'en prend note 

Wouhou ça va aller vite


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'en prend note
> 
> Wouhou ça va aller vite



Surtout dans les descentes


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

waow...Finn, comment tu as calmé tout le monde, je suis impressioné......
je fais une partie de AOM avec Pablito, je pars en plein n'importe quoi frenetique....
et hop, tu fais ton apparition.....

du coup c'est super calme....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> waow...Finn, comment tu as calmé tout le monde, je suis impressioné......
> je fais une partie de AOM avec Pablito, je pars en plein n'importe quoi frenetique....
> et hop, tu fais ton apparition.....
> 
> du coup c'est super calme....



Que dalle oui, ils sont tous partis se coucher


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

tu te tais et tu me fais un résumé !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu te tais et tu me fais un résumé !



Un gravilon qui a du mal à passer mon chaton ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> SM :love:


GB  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Que dalle oui, ils sont tous partis se coucher



hô! pas de fausse modestie.......

  


ps: si tu dis vrai, tu peux dire merci a la nuit, ça semblait vraiment ingerable.....   

on a bien rigole......


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien


citer par hasard, espoir.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> iMax, alors


cire sans raison, maison


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> cire sans raison, maison



tu comptes reprendre le flood-ô-fil tout seul?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En plus ; c'est un derby...


bon fiofiotte tu me rends cette tête de moine


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Que dalle oui, ils sont tous partis se coucher


tu devrais m'y pousser  ah ces soirées ou tout est gratuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais m'y pousser  ah ces soirées ou tout est gratuit




tu as decidé de squatter ici?
tu veux de la compagnie?

parce que je l'aime bien mon fil, c'est dommage que l'Amok soit pas passé....
on y a vu tous le bar mais bon.....
le seul que j'attendais.....


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu as decidé de squatter ici?
> tu veux de la compagnie?
> 
> parce que je l'aime bien mon fil, c'est dommage que l'Amok soit pas passé....
> ...


écoute, nan en fait j't'le dis tout à l'heure, mais t'approches des 4000


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> écoute, nan en fait j't'le dis tout à l'heure, mais t'approches des 4000



c'est ce que je disais tout a l'heure, c'est ta faute si ce fil est partie en brioche, tu me dis atteins les 4000 alors du coup, je travaille pour....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est dommage que l'Amok soit pas passé....



Je me demande bien pourquoi SAS s'abaisserait 



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> on y a vu tous le bar mais bon.....



tout le bar .. :rateau:    :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2005)

c'est pas trop toir


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas trop toir



 tu vas bien?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2005)

Toi aussi soit la nouvelle star de MacG


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu vas bien?


 Yep y tu ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Yep y tu ?



ca roule....tranquille 

j'admire ce fil......


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2005)

bah c'est pas tout, maintenant faut tricoter un peu


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

ben non on arrete de tricoter

le printemp est aux portes !!


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2005)

une idée sur le sujet ?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non on arrete de tricoter
> 
> le printemp est aux portes !!


 

on prépare un barbeuc alors :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> une idée sur le sujet ?



heu.....il fait bô aujourd'hui, il fait tout noir.....


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2005)

Bon alors un barbeuc aux chandelles


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors un barbeuc aux chandelles



j'ai de la barbac.... et de l'absinthe, tu ramene les bieres?


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2005)

Ce soir bières belges


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir bières belges



bonne idée.....il faudrait des cacahuetes....


----------



## je hais les ordis (10 Mars 2005)

hey !

je vois que vous vous faites un pti barbeuk en douce dans le fond du bar, ya moyen de skuatter?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> hey !
> 
> je vois que vous vous faites un pti barbeuk en douce dans le fond du bar, ya moyen de skuatter?



 tu es bienvenue....

mais faut que tu ramenes quelque chose....


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée.....il faudrait des cacahuetes....


 Bonne idée, il faudrait aussi des glaçon


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2005)

L'apéro


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

j'ai les verres


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

haa viiiii les barbec !!!!!!


depuis un an en appart sa commence a me manquer 
le soirée a grandes tablées dans  le jardin plein des amis , 
les gamins qui se diputent entre 2 courses dans les arbres ,
et meme ces satanés chiens qui etaient touj dans les pattes  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (10 Mars 2005)

OK j'ai amené mon bébé cheval, c'est toujours sympa pour un apéro, en fin moi j'trouve, il s'appelle Polichon  






   j'ai un  peu de euhh..enfin vous savez, si vous voulez


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

son bô mes verres, ils iront bien avec mon absinthe


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> OK j'ai amené mon bébé cheval, c'est toujours sympa pour un apéro, en fin moi j'trouve, il s'appelle Polichon
> 
> 
> 
> ...




de euhh...., ok....
mais ton cheval, on en fait quoi, on le bouffe?
moi ca me derange pas.....


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> OK j'ai amené mon bébé cheval, c'est toujours sympa pour un apéro, en fin moi j'trouve, il s'appelle Polichon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Attend, je vais chercher ma hache


----------



## poildep (10 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Attend, je vais chercher ma hache


moi je vais fumer le mien.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

hohoho une bien belle hache:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Attend, je vais chercher ma hache



Pas la peine, Je Hais les Ordis en a apporté ("j'ai un peu de euhh..enfin vous savez, si vous voulez

")


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi je vais fumer le mien.




tu peux venir avec.....  


manque encore quelque chose......mais quoi.....


----------



## je hais les ordis (10 Mars 2005)

hola ca me rappelle un mauvais souvenir ce barbeuk, ame sensible s'abstenir, surtout les mecs !!

 


PS : si vous butez mon bébé cheval je porte plainte...c'est vrai quoi


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> hola ca me rappelle un mauvais souvenir ce barbeuk, ame sensible s'abstenir, surtout les mecs !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




enorme, c'est pas la tienne......  

pour le cheval c'est trop tard, j'avais oublié la barbac a la maison.....


----------



## je hais les ordis (10 Mars 2005)

si c'était la mienne  


je
fume
pour
ou-
-blier

 


en plus mon bébé cheval  sniff


PS : peut etre que si je prendS celle de polichon et que je .....​


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> si c'était la mienne
> 
> 
> je
> ...




tu veux de la codeine.....
pour la douleur.....



bon maintenant qu'on a du cheval, il fait bien faire passer ca avec un bon pinard...


----------



## ficelle (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon maintenant qu'on a du cheval, il fait bien faire passer ca avec un bon pinard...



trop tard, j'ai tout bu...


----------



## je hais les ordis (10 Mars 2005)

oui merci 

tu crois que amok ca vient de la reine de l'amok dans l'incal??


----------



## je hais les ordis (10 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> trop tard, j'ai tout bu...


 
bah lache la cette bouteille si elle est vide


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> trop tard, j'ai tout bu...



t'aurais pu en laisser un peu.....
maintenant, on fait comment....


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> oui merci
> 
> tu crois que amok ca vient de la reine de l'amok dans l'incal??



L'amok, pour autant que je m'en souvienne, est une crise de folie destructrice qui prend parfois les éléphants d'asie.


----------



## je hais les ordis (10 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'amok, pour autant que je m'en souvienne, est une crise de folie destructrice qui prend parfois les éléphants d'asie.


 
   
etonant !!
meme si la folie des hommes reste la plus étonante 



PS : t'as l'air de t'y connaitre en elephant . tu ferais pas du traffic de défenses d'elephant pa hazard?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> etonant !!
> meme si la folie des hommes reste la plus étonante
> 
> 
> ...



apres le bebe cheval, je m'en mangerai bien un d'elephant.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

bon, je m'absente un peu de ce charmant Barbec pour voir un petit film a toute....


----------



## je hais les ordis (10 Mars 2005)

mmmm....de la terrine de mouche


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> mmmm....de la terrine de mouche




parce qu'en plus de leur faire des choses par derriere, tu les manges, tu as de bien etranges meurs...


----------



## nonos (11 Mars 2005)

bonsoir la nuit!

et bien il y a de l'ambiance ce soir!
il y si je peux me permettre (rapport à la photo) une belle brochette d'habitué MacG ce soir
et comme je vois qu'il y a des passionés voici de la lecture


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'amok, pour autant que je m'en souvienne, est une crise de folie destructrice qui prend parfois les *éléphants* d'asie.



Et tu as lu ca du haut de ton cheval à bascule ? Relis Stefan Zweig.


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as lu ca du haut de ton cheval à bascule ? Relis Stefan Zweig.




ha! le grand stefan zweig.....conbien de fois j'ai put lire le joueur d'echec.....(mais c'est 21ans apres l'amok, son style fait plus ressentir l' avenement du nazisme....)
dommage que ces convictions (enfin pas les siennes mais bon...) l'ai pousse a ce suicider....
enfin,
je suis honoré que monseigneur L'amok vienne faire un tour par ici....


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2005)

BEUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRPssssssssssss

Après ce bon repas, je vais m'faire une p'tite sieste :rose:


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as lu ca du haut de ton cheval à bascule ? Relis Stefan Zweig.



Il y a aussi le film de Fassbinder


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je suis honoré que monseigneur L'amok vienne faire un tour par ici....



Ce n'est pas un hasard : je teste actuellement un détecteur de nioubs bétas (pas le détecteur mais les nioubs, d'où le "s").


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi le film de Fassbinder



Je vois que Monsieur G a tous les vices. Cinéma allemand ET dépravé. C'est du propre...


----------



## Dedalus (11 Mars 2005)

Conrad a donné de bien belles descriptions des crises d'amok chez les pirates malais


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un hasard : je teste actuellement un détecteur de nioubs bétas (pas le détecteur mais les nioubs, d'où le "s").




mouais, bé avec tes histoires, le nioub, il etait occupé et voila ce qu'il fait....








bravo......je vais etre a la bourre moi....


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as lu ca du haut de ton cheval à bascule ? Relis Stefan Zweig.



Bon, c'est vrai, je ne savait pas que ça pouvait aussi concerner des hommes :



> En sortant, dans les jardins qui entourent le temple, on voit, attaché,*l'éléphant sacré du Temple. Il est "amok", c'est-à dire dangereux : il a attaqué des hommes, *pris d'une folie meurtrière qui atteint parfois hommes et pachydermes à la suite, en général, d'une frustration...* On ne le tuera pas, mais on le gardera entravé, se balançant de droite à gauche, prisonnier de sa folie.


----------



## je hais les ordis (11 Mars 2005)

c'est la reine de l'Amok


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> c'est la reine de l'Amok



Elle se parfume au cadiz ?


----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2005)

chez les amoks, les couvres-chefs c'est une tradition que l'on aime perpétuer.  

SM Style à gauche - Foguenne Touch à droite !! :style: :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2005)

Guinness, Guinness, Guinness :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Guinness, Guinness, Guinness :love:



Guiness....


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

onMouseClick test a dit:
			
		

> test



test


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> c'est la reine de l'Amok




Cela doit dater alors, et elle ne m'a laissé aucun souvenir. Car comme dit Souchon : "en blondes j'ai des lacunes". De là à y trouver motif de la frustration dont le nioub faisait état un peu plus haut...


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> test



tiens, pour une fois moi aussi:

test!


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2005)

C'est bon ça fonctionne  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

merci aux béta testeur


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon ça fonctionne  :rateau:



Tu es sûr ?  

PS:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

il y a eu un bug ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merci aux béta testeur



Je dirais plutôt merci aux betas, qui nous lisent par milliers...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2005)

Doivent lire, puisqu'il écrivent...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt merci aux betas, qui nous lisent par milliers...



Je les croyais pourtant occupés à écrire dans le bar (la preuve...)


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2005)

Tu ne croies rien du tout, et tu vas d'abord me soigner cette vilaine peau...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne croies rien du tout, et tu vas d'abord me soigner cette vilaine peau...



Quel accueil ! Moi qui venais faire une visite de courtoisie aux intermittents du neurone...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2005)

Ah... tu sais que tu seras toujours le bienvenu chez les intermittents du neurone...

Chez les gens c'est une autre histoire, mais bon...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

c'est la fête y a un bundle


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Chez les gens c'est une autre histoire, mais bon...



C'est toute l'histoire de ma vie : je ne suis pas sociable. Quand je croise un imbécile, même dans le miroir, c'est plus fort que moi, il faut que je le lui dise. En plus, je me fous royalement des smileys, des recettes de cuisine et de l'avis des Italiennes dés½uvrées. C'est dire si je suis mal barré...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est la fête y a un bundle


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2005)

Qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire d'Italiennes dés½uvrées ???

Mais ceci dit, c'est vrai que tu n'es pas trés sociable, chez la plupart c'est pas forcément un défaut...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est la fête y a un bundle



Remercions une nouvelle fois les betas..


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais ceci dit, c'est vrai que tu n'es pas trés sociable, chez la plupart c'est pas forcément un défaut...



Mais c'est qu'il en serait presque mignon, ma parole !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Remercions une nouvelle fois les betas..



Si tu veux parler de SM, ne le remercie pas trop vite : c'est un peu lui qui m'a inspiré l'envie de faire une petite descente...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est dire si je suis mal barré...


america's cup


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> une petite descente...


ah voilà le mot que je cherchais


----------



## rezba (12 Mars 2005)

Une bien belle page de misanthropie ordinaire...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Une bien belle page de misanthropie ordinaire...



J'ai suffisamment aimé les hommes pour avoir maintenant le droit de les haïr.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai suffisamment aimé les hommes pour avoir maintenant le droit de les haïr.



Cela dit, je ne les déteste pas tous et surtout pas partout.  :love: :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2005)

amour joie et combustion


----------



## rezba (12 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, je ne les déteste pas tous et surtout pas partout.  :love: :rose:



Je rêve où tu te cites à un post d'intervalle ? 
Serait-ce de l'onanisme ? :love:


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Serait-ce de l'onanisme ? :love:



Les va et vient du Doc sont toujours porteurs de plaisir(s).  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Serait-ce de l'onanisme ? :love:



Ou de l'eugénisme ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Mars 2005)

Momo ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2005)

Maurice ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Maurice ?



Non, celui qui fait partie de la bande de ceux qui ratent tout le temps tout ce qu'ils entreprennent ... Momo des rateurs !


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2005)

joyeuse pâque (c'est plus de saison  )


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2005)

et bon pessah 






ps: le pain azyme c'est dégueulasse !!!  :sick:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

hep, Salut l'Etudiant, ça faisiat un petit moment que je ne t'avais pas croisé...
ca roule?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

Ben oui, si on nous ferme le keske vous faisez ménant, on va devenir quoi?


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2005)

C'est donc ça la modération à la hache ?


----------



## Amok (14 Mars 2005)

Vous postez où vous voulez, mais la prochaine fois que ca dérape comme ca, il y aura une charette. Inutile de rebondir là dessus, vous savez parfaitement pourquoi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

pour repondre a ton entete Fab'Fab, moi je sais mais je te le dirais pas....


----------



## inconnu(e) (14 Mars 2005)

Bien on fait quoi maintenant ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

on est bien ici, un fil qui ne sert a rien, ou personne ne dit rien que du vent....
mais qu'on est bien ici.......

en plus, je peux squatter tranquille , j'ai mon transat:










:style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour repondre a ton entete Fab'Fab, moi je sais mais je te le dirais pas....



Tu vas pas recommencer


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas pas recommencer



non, je suis pas comme ça, je m'etait juste gardé un petit fil rien que pour moi.....


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2005)




----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ben où c'est kon va poster maintenant





			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas pas recommencer


Bon tu fais les questions et les réponses maintenant    

Moi je me demande si un peu moins de flood ça allégerait pas la charge du forum 
_ (Moins de flood pour les autres hein, pas pour moi )_


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2005)

Grâce à vos conneries, un gentil modo vient de me bouler rouge  .


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



il me manquait quelque chose......cool......


----------



## Muti (14 Mars 2005)

vite fait je viens faire un petit tour au bar,j'ai eu trop de boulot to day pour venir me saouler la tronche!Mais je ne vous oubli pas.mon homme va rentrer alors je n'ai pas beaucoup de tps,un petit coucou me ferai du bien


----------



## Nephou (14 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Grâce à vos conneries, un gentil modo vient de me bouler rouge  .



"tirer à bouler rouges" : une nouvelle expression est née :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> vite fait je viens faire un petit tour au bar,j'ai eu trop de boulot to day pour venir me saouler la tronche!Mais je ne vous oubli pas.mon homme va rentrer alors je n'ai pas beaucoup de tps,un petit coucou me ferai du bien



 Catherine, tu vas bien....
toujours aussi peu d'espace dans tes posts....   

bonne soirée a toi ...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Grâce à vos conneries, un gentil modo vient de me bouler rouge  .


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2005)

"à boulets rouges" est une ancienne expression, c'est "à coud'boules rouges" qui est nouvelle


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Il est narquois le garçon


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Grâce à vos conneries, un gentil modo vient de me bouler rouge  .



désolé, peut pas t'aider:




			
				la machine sans coeur a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



 


ps: Spyro, pas de flood.....    
tu pars en brioche...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Grâce à vos conneries, un gentil modo vient de me bouler rouge  .



c'est qu'il est pas gentil du tout


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2005)

Un modo, çà modère...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Un modo, çà modère...



modérément...


----------



## Muti (14 Mars 2005)

j'essaie des trucs mais ça marche pas ,j'ai essayé de changer d'écriture'pour voir'et j'ai fait chou blanc!!!!!


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> j'essaie des trucs mais ça marche pas ,j'ai essayé de changer d'écriture'pour voir'et j'ai fait chou blanc!!!!!



Tu veux pas essayer d'aller faire un tour ailleurs ?


----------



## Muti (14 Mars 2005)

C'est très rigolo, je merde à mort et il se passe des choses que je ne comprends pas!! super


----------



## inconnu(e) (14 Mars 2005)

Ouais c'est senser modorer, mais là ça casse plus la "bonne humeur" et saccage plus que ça ne modère   
Enfin, chacun son job et sa manière de faire...disparaître les posteurs    

Et pendant que vous y êtes pourquoi ne bannissez vous pas tout le monde du bar...histoire de vous détendre,  :hein:


----------



## macmarco (14 Mars 2005)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est senser modorer, mais là ça casse plus la "bonne humeur" et saccage plus que ça ne modère
> Enfin, chacun son job et sa manière de faire...disparaître les posteurs
> 
> Et pendant que vous y êtes pourquoi ne bannissez vous pas tout le monde du bar...histoire de vous détendre,  :hein:



C'est la modération à la schlague.....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est senser modorer, mais là ça casse plus la "bonne humeur" et saccage plus que ça ne modère
> Enfin, chacun son job et sa manière de faire...disparaître les posteurs
> 
> Et pendant que vous y êtes pourquoi ne bannissez vous pas tout le monde du bar...histoire de vous détendre,  :hein:



 lu & approuvé   ​


----------



## benjamin (14 Mars 2005)

Va trouver la bonne humeur sur les quelques dernières pages du fil :mouais: 
Enfin, ce n'est ni la première fois que cela dérappe de la sorte, ni la première fois qu'une modération musclée est nécessaire. Et tout le monde s'en remet assez vite, passée la tempête dans notre petit verre d'eau.


----------



## teo (14 Mars 2005)

On pourrait essayer de poster ici, mais j'ai peur des haches qui tombent brutalement 

Alors je poste en m'auto-modérant:

" salut ça va les copains les copines, là je me fais un café et je range le linge et puis après je vais à un concert et puis là, je m'arrête"   

Ouf. J'espère n'avoir rien dit de grave ni de susceptible de m'attirer des ennuis.  

_Ah si ce week-end j'ai pris un poin-t (pas poing) de plus, donc attendez-vous à ce que ça fasse mal quand je répliquerais certains ont déjà pu y gouter)_

Catherine, c'est normal, à 100 posts, le forum commence à provoquer des choses bizarres sur le comportement du posteur. Ca ne s'explique pas ça se vit. :rateau:
Un peu comme un acide dans le café


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Mars 2005)

Ca veut dire que c'est repartit sur ce thread alors ?
Alors, là maintenant je sèche mes larmes parceque je suis plus triste que je puisse plsu poster sur le thread légendaire...
En attendant, je vais relire le thread de cet aprem....


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

on pourrait changer de sujet
il est bien ce nouveau fil....  
parce que sinon, je retourne sur mon fil perso...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Mer calme à peu agitée ... 






vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale 

PS : comment ça je recycle ?  naaan je rentabilise pas pareil m'sieur !


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2005)

Haaa !
Encore un endroit tout beau tout propre pour vous dire que là tout de suite, j'vais me faire un thé !

Si certain(e)s en veulent 
_Ça n'apaise pas les nerfs mais au moins c'est  chaud et parfumé..._


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on est bien ici, un fil qui ne sert a rien, ou personne ne dit rien que du vent....
> mais qu'on est bien ici.......
> 
> en plus, je peux squatter tranquille , j'ai mon transat:
> ...



et puis ici, personne ne s'engueule, c'est calme...


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mer calme à peu agitée ...



Wouaaaa ! :love:

Merci Lorna


Ça me rappelle que ça fait longtemps que je ne me suis pas promenée sur une plage de l'atlantique à la mi-saison, déserte... :love:


----------



## nonos (14 Mars 2005)

mais il est fermé pour toujours ou une fois l'orage passé on peut espere une re-ouverture?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Wouaaaa ! :love:
> 
> Merci Lorna
> 
> ...




Hey psssiiiiit pssssiiiit Lumai si tu veux j'en ai une grande ... psssiiit


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et puis ici, personne ne s'engueule, c'est calme...




bien dit, ici c'est le calme plat.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mer calme à peu agitée ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooooooooh la meeeeeeeer! Comme c'est joliiiiiiiiiiiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ca c'est du post constructif


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> mais il est fermé pour toujours ou une fois l'orage passé on peut espere une re-ouverture?



Merci d'avoir participé 

@ une prochaine


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hep, Salut l'Etudiant, ça faisiat un petit moment que je ne t'avais pas croisé...
> ca roule?


je me fais chier au boulot, donc tout va bien 
la routine, quoi


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> mais il est fermé pour toujours ou une fois l'orage passé on peut espere une re-ouverture?



pourquoi, t'es pas bien ici...
   
en plus grace a Lorna, on a vue sur la plage...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien dit, ici c'est le calme plat.....



Limite on se ferait chier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












C'est calme



C'est très calme



C'est louche


----------



## Grug (14 Mars 2005)

bon ici c'est comme là-bas, juste un peu calmé, du coup je peux vous dire ce que je fais maintenant :

je râle !


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir participé
> 
> @ une prochaine



bé alors, Finn... tu nous prepares un nouvel avatar.....ou tu as perdu le tiens.....


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Hey psssiiiiit pssssiiiit Lumai si tu veux j'en ai une grande ... psssiiit



_Merciii ! 
C'est où ???_


----------



## nonos (14 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi, t'es pas bien ici...
> 
> en plus grace a Lorna, on a vue sur la plage...



c'est vrai et c'est plûtot sympa d'ailleurs ça me rappel là où je passe mes vacances, 
c'était juste une question&#8230;


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> je me fais chier au boulot, donc tout va bien
> la routine, quoi



 tu travailles trop.....c'est pas bon....


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2005)

j'adore ces instants de calme du bar qui précèdent le flood tempêtueu des modos


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Limite on se ferait chier]



oui, mais ici on le fait avec classe
:style:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> c'était juste une question?



des fois, il vaut mieux eviter......(conseil d'ami)   


bon, je vais preparer a manger, j'ai grave la dalle......


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _Merciii !
> C'est où ???_



La côte sauvage entre Hossegor et Seignosse (dans les landes  ) ... et c'était ... :love:

Bon y'avait du vent, (et c'est peu de le dire :mouais: ) mais pas un chat ! :love:


----------



## joanes (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mer calme à peu agitée ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(mode/super soft, conseil, pas d'agression, j'aime -presque- tous les modos) Tu devrais essayer panoramaMaker, ça permet d'équilibrer le contraste et la lumière. C'est joli on dirais chez moi. :love:


----------



## Grug (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La côte sauvage entre Hossegor et Capbreton (dans les landes  ) ... et c'était ... :love:
> 
> Bon y'avait du vent, (et c'est peu de le dire :mouais: ) mais pas un chat ! :love:


  pas fous les chats


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas fous les chats



En plus les chats ça n'aime pas l'eau. Alors un chat au bord de la mer, franchement, on se demande...


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

entre hossegor et capbreton y'a pas bcp de distance en plus


----------



## joanes (14 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> mais il est fermé pour toujours ou une fois l'orage passé on peut espere une re-ouverture?



(mode/jaipatoucompri, ce n'est pas une attaque personnelle), C'est quoi qui est fermé???, Où c'est qu'y a de l'orage??? Quand-est ce que ça ouvre????


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> (mode/super soft, conseil, pas d'agression, j'aime -presque- tous les modos) Tu devrais essayer panoramaMaker, ça permet d'équilibrer le contraste et la lumière. C'est joli on dirais chez moi. :love:



Tiens, j'ai l'impression de déjà entendu là :mouais: ... dis  tu fréquentes trop certaines personnes toi !  
Et pour répondre oui je devrais essayer mais (comme je le disais dans "postez vos plus belles photos" ) j'aime assez le côté brut du montage, façon collage, ça pourrait rappeler le travail de David Hockney
 (merci alan.a  )

mais le p'tit logiciel je vais essayer promis !


----------



## nonos (14 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> (mode/jaipatoucompri, ce n'est pas une attaque personnelle), C'est quoi qui est fermé???, Où c'est qu'y a de l'orage??? Quand-est ce que ça ouvre????




je parlais de: Qu'est-ce que vous faisez maintenant ? qui est vérouillé mais visiblement c'était pas une bonne question?


----------



## rezba (14 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> je parlais de: Qu'est-ce que vous faisez maintenant ? qui est vérouillé mais visiblement c'était pas une bonne question?


 Non. Pas une bonne question.


----------



## steinway (14 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, si on nous ferme le keske vous faisez ménant, on va devenir quoi?



bah on va poster ici


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> entre hossegor et capbreton y'a pas bcp de distance en plus



Au temps pour moi *
Autant pour moi *
Oh ! taon pour moi !*
Oh ! temps pour moi *


* (faite votre choix) entre *Seignosse* et* Hossegor !!! *


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mars 2005)

Tiens c'était la journée des fermetures !


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'était la journée des fermetures !



En tous cas la journée du gros bordel dans le bar à ce que je vois.


----------



## TheraBylerm (14 Mars 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> bah on va poster ici



Aller, je commence soft...
Je fais mes cartons, et je tourne en rond...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas la journée du gros bordel dans le bar à ce que je vois.



    

c'est rien de le dire....


----------



## TheraBylerm (14 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas la journée du gros bordel dans le bar à ce que je vois.



Allez ! Tout doit disparaitre... moins 50% sur les coups de boules rouge !


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Mars 2005)

zen soyons zen  du sang froid dans les veines


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'était la journée des fermetures !


 Ben wi...  faut croire

enfin... ça arrive... :/


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi *
> Autant pour moi *
> Oh ! taon pour moi !*
> Oh ! temps pour moi *


Au tambour, moi !

_Je tiens ici à rappeler cette page que j'adore 
(Je la mettrai ptet dans ma signature tiens )_


----------



## Grug (14 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> entre hossegor et capbreton y'a pas bcp de distance en plus


 ben un chenal quand même


----------



## nonos (14 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au tambour, moi !



c'est la verson du mec qui parle du nez?


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> entre *Seignosse* et* Hossegor !!! *



Elles sont magnifiques les plages des landes et du pays basque, en cette saison.
Pas un chat.
Quasiment pas de pas.
Le sable garde juste les marques du vent et  des oiseaux qui sont passés.
Souvent il commence à faire bon, le soleil commence à réchauffer vraiment.
Et la mer, toujours là.

:love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Mars 2005)

mais il fait quand même super froid et à par quelques surfers motivés il y a personne, moi ca me frustre d'aller à la mer et ne pas pouvoir se baigner...........d'ailleurs je pars skier dans une semaine


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas la journée du gros bordel dans le bar à ce que je vois.




toujours le grands mots toi !!!!!   :love:


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> mais il fait quand même super froid et à par quelques surfers motivés il y a personne, moi ca me frustre d'aller à la mer et ne pas pouvoir se baigner...........d'ailleurs je pars skier dans une semaine



Ça m'est arrivée d'être en T-shirt à cette saison sur une des plages de ce coin, c'était pendant que les mimosas fleurissaient si je me souviens bien...
:love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Mars 2005)

je connais bien la côte sauvage, mais lorsque je vais sur la cote landaise c'est plus vers Carcans plage , et c'est vrai que je trouve que l'océan sur la cote atlantique et plus beau et plus vivant que la mer méditerrannée...d'ailleurs mes parents vendent une maison à 1km de l'océan si ca intéresse quelqu'un ....superbe maison vert/bleu perdue dans la forêt. 

PS: en T-shirt à la plage ??!!! attention , sois prudente tout de même !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> ...d'ailleurs mes parents vendent une maison à 1km de l'océan si ca intéresse quelqu'un ....superbe maison vert/bleu perdue dans la forêt.



tes parents auraient pas une maison
en alsace pas trop profonde et sans trop de zero ?????


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont magnifiques les plages des landes et du pays basque, en cette saison.
> Pas un chat.
> Quasiment pas de pas.
> Le sable garde juste les marques du vent et  des oiseaux qui sont passés....
> ...



Et les oeuvres éphémères des enfants..
Ou des grands d'ailleurs. A une époque on (enfin pas moi ..) sculptait des sirènes de sable, que la Méditerranée mettait quelques jours à faire disparaître. 
:love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben un chenal quand même



D'ou le fameux : mon royaume pour un chenal.

De là est né le pont napeleon : D


----------



## Franswa (14 Mars 2005)

qu'est ce qui se passe ? :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2005)

Rien, il ne se passe rien...


----------



## je hais les ordis (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tes parents auraient pas une maison
> en alsace pas trop profonde et sans trop de zero ?????


 
ah non désolé, mes parents sont des marseillais venus travailler à paris et ayant acheté une maison dans les Landes  .....mais j'ignorais qu'il existait une alsace pas profonde  et puis, tout le monde sait que l'alsace est pleine de Zéros .
( lalala ils sont bêtes ces parigots  )


----------



## joanes (14 Mars 2005)

Non  rien de rien

********************************************* Edith  Piaf

Non! Rien de rien ...
Non ! Je ne regrette rien
Ni le bien qu'on m'a fait
Ni le mal tout ça m'est bien égal !

Non ! Rien de rien ...
Non ! Je ne regrette rien...
C'est payé, balayé, oublié
Je me fous du passé!

Avec mes souvenirs
J'ai allumé le feu
Mes chagrins, mes plaisirs
Je n'ai plus besoin d'eux !

Balayés les amours
Et tous leurs trémolos
Balayés pour toujours
Je repars à zéro ...

Non ! Rien de rien ...
Non ! Je ne regrette non ...
Ni le bien, qu'on m'a fait
Ni le mal, tout ça m'est bien égal !

Non ! Rien de rien ...
Non ! Je ne regrette rien ...
Car ma vie, car mes joies
Aujourd'hui, ça commence avec toi !


 :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toujours le grands mots toi !!!!!   :love:



c'est toujours préférable aux gros...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et les oeuvres éphémères des enfants..
> Ou des grands d'ailleurs. A une époque on (enfin pas moi ..) sculptait des sirènes de sable, que la Méditerranée mettait quelques jours à faire disparaître.
> :love:



Rhaaaaa :love: :love: :love:

 bon moi là maintenant je *veux* repartir voir l'océan !!!! :style:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rien, il ne se passe rien...


pas de provoc sinon ca va fermer


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaaa :love: :love: :love:
> 
> bon moi là maintenant je *veux* repartir voir l'océan !!!! :style:


regarde dans mes yeux


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> regarde dans mes yeux


 Ils sont bleus ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2005)

Du 51


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont bleus ?




encore un     

et ben , faudrait former un clan là !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> regarde dans mes yeux



Y'à des vagues dedans ? 

Attends bouge pas j'regarde plus près ... ah ouais  ils sont vagues en fait :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

okkkkiiiii   

je vais vous preraper l'eau bien fraiche !!!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

azur


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2005)

merci :love:


----------



## Spyro (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> regarde dans mes yeux


Je vois comme une lueur de lubricité 

Enfin c'est SM quoi


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Y'à des vagues dedans ?
> 
> Attends bouge pas j'regarde plus près ... ah ouais  ils sont vagues en fait :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



              


PS:


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Y'à des vagues dedans ?
> 
> Attends bouge pas j'regarde plus près ... ah ouais  ils sont vagues en fait :hein:



Pupilles un peu dilatées ? C'est normal il fait sombre..


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> azur



Vu et approuvé   :love:


----------



## Franswa (14 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> merci :love:


 ce thread à l'air bien cool  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2005)

Comme d'hab  


Un 102 ?


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2005)

Mets-y un 153 .... :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore un
> 
> et ben , faudrait former un clan là !!!!


  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore un
> 
> et ben , faudrait former un clan là !!!!



tu tien une liste ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu tien une liste ?





pas vraiment la peine   

il faut croire que la plupart des macuser ont les yeux bleu


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas vraiment la peine
> 
> il faut croire que la plupart des macuser ont les yeux bleu



le demanderai a voir si j'étais toi (moi c'est bleu bleu-gris selon l'humeur :rose: )


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2005)

Pas moi...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

non bassou est albinos


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mets-y un 153 .... :love:


 Monsieur est connaisseur :love:


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2005)

Heu .... oui :rose: :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non bassou est albinos



note : emporté des alcotests pour l'aes suisse


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2005)

Chacun sa souris optique


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi...





oui, normal , tu es né  windows   

t'es devenu  mac par adoption !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, normal , tu es né  windows
> 
> t'es devenu  mac par adoption !!



On n'est plus à une manipulation génétique près


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

arretez  de coder toutes les boissons ,
j'ai pas une memoire d'elephant moi !!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2005)

Il n'y a aucun code chère robertav .... On a juste très soif !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On n'est plus à une manipulation génétique près



seul problème: le résultat


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas vraiment la peine
> 
> il faut croire que la plupart des macuser ont les yeux bleu


 J'ai les yeux bien bruns :love: brun foncé...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

*ciao a tutti belli et brutti !!!! 
*


je vais reposer mes doigts, mes yeux et......

bon , vous en savez deja trop !!!!    


*bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## nonos (14 Mars 2005)

euh&#8230; moi les miens sont verts


----------



## Franswa (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *ciao a tutti belli et brutti !!!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 bonne nuit 
Moi aussi je vais me coucher :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je vais me coucher :sleep:



pas encore l'heure


----------



## toys (14 Mars 2005)

ils ont fermer 
horreur ho desespoire 
il est revenus tel le fenix







ca veut pas dire grand chose mais bon j avais envie


----------



## nonos (14 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas encore l'heure



c'est clair il est pas très tard en plus il y a un bon bar qui ouvre à 0h00


----------



## toys (14 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair il est pas très tard en plus il y a un bon bar qui ouvre à 0h00





TU L A DIT JEAN LOUIS


----------



## Spyro (15 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *ciao a tutti belli et brutti !!!! *


Pourquoi que tu parles à brutti comme ça ? :mouais:



:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## toys (15 Mars 2005)

a brutti toi même


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

je vois que ça picole toujours aussi sec ici...... 

et en plus ça sent le bon esprit et la zen-itude.....:love:

haaaaa.....
bon, sur ce, bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

.... :sleep:

bon, il est temps que j'aille me coucher....:sleep:
j'arrive de Montpellier, et je suis crevé....:sleep:

bonne nuit....:sleep:


et bonjour a vous.....  

:sleep:


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


 Coucou


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ils ont fermer
> horreur ho desespoire
> il est revenus tel le fenix
> 
> ...



Non, c'est vrai... surtout qu'un fenix, c'est quoi? Un Phoenix sans les ailes? Sans les flammes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















 quand même!


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais ici on le fait avec classe
> :style:



J'en conviens


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2005)

quel soleil ce matin. un vrai plaisir. je me fais un café, que ceux qui en veulent en demande


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> haaaaa.....
> bon, sur ce, bonne nuit :sleep:


à cette heure-là, pour moi c'est plutôt bonne journée à tous   
(et bonne nuit à toi stook  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> quel soleil ce matin. un vrai plaisir. je me fais un café, que ceux qui en veulent en demande



*Ben, ... en comptant le prix du billet de TGV allez-retour ça m'f'rait cher le Cahoua,    
*
bon certes, c'a ben vrai que jee n'point sur Paris monté depuis un bout de temps et que je prendrais bien un bon bain d'architecture hausmannienne mais bon...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> quel soleil ce matin. un vrai plaisir. je me fais un café, que ceux qui en veulent en demande



Tu fais les livraisons jusqu'à Vanves?


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2005)

vais p'tet me faire une sieste planqué dans les cartons moi


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2005)

y'ana cb des thread a flood ici ??


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Mars 2005)

plus que de raison,
et c'est pour ça (et d'autres choses) qu'on aime le bar


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais les livraisons jusqu'à Vanves?




Vive les livraisons avec GoogleCaffèDelivery... 
en version longue:






ou serrée:







ou version améliorée:


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben, ... en comptant le prix du billet de TGV allez-retour ça m'f'rait cher le Cahoua,
> *
> bon certes, c'a ben vrai que jee n'point sur Paris monté depuis un bout de temps et que je prendrais bien un bon bain d'architecture hausmannienne mais bon...




je passe par Nimes la semaine prochaine, je préparerai le thermos ! 
et si tu passes par Paris... je t'offre le café en live !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> vais p'tet me faire une sieste planqué dans les cartons moi



En plein boulot le troll  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> y'ana cb des thread a flood ici ??


t'inquiète y a déjà eu tellement d'avertissement qu'on va bientot rigoler


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2005)

_*En réponse à ceux qui, il y a quelques pages, glapissent sur la liberté d'expression au bar et le sujet fermé d'une façon qui leur semble arbitraire.*_

Il est toujours amusant de constater à quel point ceux qui exigent une modération lorsqu'ils sont directement attaqués s'offusquent lorsque les mêmes règles s'appliquent aux autres. Je suis sidéré de voir que les mêmes, qui sont les plus virulents à dénoncer la suppression des messages et la fermeture du sujet, étaient visiblement absents au moment des faits. Du moins je préfère le penser car si ils ont lu les messages disparus, le fait de crier au scandale les placent (en ce qui me concerne) dans les abrutis notoires juste bons à râler pour le principe.
 Cela a été dit et répété : les attaques personnelles, basées sur des propos qui ont pu (ou pas) être tenus en dehors de ces pages, que ce soit lors d'une rencontre ou sur iChat ne seront pas tolérées. En l'occurrence, nous avions dépassé les limites, et depuis un petit moment déjà. Après une période d'observation, laissant le temps à chacun de reprendre ses esprits et de revenir a des propos plus calmes, il fut évident que nous étions engagés dans une spirale sans fin. Ajoutez à cela de multiples messages lancés par des posteurs nous demandant d'intervenir et vous avez un état des lieux à peu près complet.

 Je ne vais pas reprendre ici les propos qui furent écrits, mais je vous trouve un peu forts de crier à la modération systématique : vous postez au bar à peu près ce que vous voulez et les modérations "musclées" comme vous dites sont rares. Lorsqu'elles ont lieu, elles sont le fait de certains posteurs qui imaginent pouvoir tenir dans le virtuel des propos que jamais ils n'auraient en réel. Assister, après des accusations douteuses et répétitives a une baston en règle entre deux posteuses qui s'envoient à la tronche leurs capacités a agiter la langue plus ou moins facilement sur des membres plus ou moins cylindriques et plus ou moins érectiles, le tout assorti de noms d'oiseaux exotiques n'apporte rien a ces forums si ce n'est une ambiance qui me semble détestable. Vous avez le droit le plus élémentaire de trouver cela amusant et de vous complaire dans l'observation des points marqués, le tout à l'abri de l'envers de l'écran, mais cela ne se fera pas ici.

 Une personne a été bannie. Je ne suis pas l'auteur de cette sanction, mais je l'approuve complètement. Il se trouve qu'elle n'en est pas a son coup d'essai et que régulièrement elle est l'auteur de posts indiquant qu'elle confond un peu tout et est incapable de prendre un recul qui semble nécessaire lorsqu'on "joue" au bar, et surtout lorsqu'on intervient uniquement dans cette partie des forums. Il y eu des recadrages, en public et en privé qui visiblement ne furent pas suivis d'effet. Coups de calgon au minimum hebdomadaires sur les forums, insultes par MP sont son lot. Disons que la goutte, cette fois, fut de trop. Et si le sujet a été fermé, c'est parce qu'au fur et à mesure de la modération en cours, le fil continuait sur sa même mauvaise lancée. Je ne souhaitais pas passer la nuit a essayer d'être plus rapide à effacer que les quelques qui continuaient à poster. Et puis, ce sujet commençait à avoir un nombre de pages conséquent. Un autre l'a remplacé et à ce qu'il me semble est toujours ouvert.

Il a déjà été longuement débattu ici de ce qu'était la modération. En ce qui me concerne, il s'agit avant tout d'éviter que certaines lignes ne soit franchies. Et vous me connaissez assez pour savoir que ces lignes sont élastiques. De plus, je n'ai jamais sanctionné un posteur qui s'en prenait directement à mon égo virtuel.

 Que ceux qui n'approuvent pas fassent un tour sur d'autres forums voir comment cela se passe. Ou alors qu'ils ne viennent pas pleurnicher le jour où ils sont 'victimes', exigeant dans la minute une intervention pour le respect de leur amour propre, respect de si peu d'importance lorsqu'il s'applique aux milliers d'autres individus inscrits...


 PS : Certains messages, non polémiques (quoique) ont aussi été effacés. Il citaient les posts à l'origine de l'intervention.

 Ceci n'est pas une justification, mais une explication destinée à ceux qui découvrent cette "polémique". Inutile de rebondir ici : la prochaine fois que vous aurez quelque chose à me reprocher, utilisez les MPs.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Vive les livraisons avec GoogleCaffèDelivery...
> en version longue:
> 
> 
> ...



Par mail, ça passe mal le café...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2005)

Une fois de plus et malgré les attaques et tentatives de destitution nombreuses dont je fus partie prenante et parfois même frondeuse, l'Amok a prouvé sa majesté. L'amok est grand! vive l'Amok!


----------



## abba zaba (15 Mars 2005)

Là maintenant toutd'suite ? 

 J'entraîne SuperMoquette à ne pas répondre aux provocations, 
en vue d'éviter les désagréments d'un nouveau ban...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Une fois de plus et malgré les attaques et tentatives de destitution nombreuses dont je fus partie prenante et parfois même frondeuse, l'Amok a prouvé sa majesté. L'amok est grand! vive l'Amok!



Lèche-bottes  
---
Pas taper Amok, pas taper


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

Surtout qu'il soulève une question bien plus fondamentale et autrement importante qu'un thread a flood : "plus ou moins érectile".

Et ouais.

Ça fout les boules hein ? 

Ça peut nous arrriver à tous mais on n'ose pas en parler


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant toutd'suite ?
> 
> J'entraîne SuperMoquette à ne pas répondre aux provocations,
> en vue d'éviter les désagréments d'un nouveau ban...


 :love: 

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _*En réponse à ceux qui, il y a quelques pages, glapissent sur la liberté d'expression au bar et le sujet fermé d'une façon qui leur semble arbitraire.*_
> 
> Il est toujours amusant de constater à quel point ceux qui exigent une modération lorsqu'ils sont directement attaqués s'offusquent lorsque les mêmes règles s'appliquent aux autres. Je suis sidéré de voir que les mêmes, qui sont les plus virulents à dénoncer la suppression des messages et la fermeture du sujet, étaient visiblement absents au moment des faits. Du moins je préfère le penser car si ils ont lu les messages disparus, le fait de crier au scandale les place (en ce qui me concerne) dans les abrutis notoires juste bons à râler pour le principe.
> Cela a été dit et répété : les attaques personnelles, basées sur des propos qui ont pu (ou pas) être tenus en dehors de ces pages, que ce soit lors d'une rencontre ou sur iChat ne seront pas tolérées. En l'occurrence, nous avions dépassé les limites, et depuis un petit moment déjà. Après une période d'observation, laissant le temps à chacun de reprendre ses esprits et de revenir a des propos plus calmes, il fut évident que nous étions engagés dans une spirale sans fin. Ajoutez à cela de multiples messages lancés par des posteurs nous demandant d'intervenir et vous avez un état des lieux à peu près complet.
> ...


 
Quel déconneur ce Amok


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2005)

Euh, t'as compris ce qu'il a dit... moi non


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète y a déjà eu tellement d'avertissement qu'on va bientot rigoler



rrhhhooooo


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> blablabla ... trop long pour le mettre ici....  blabla...



une fois n'est pas coutume, je me prosterne devant sa majesté qui (et tu le sais que je les aime ces super-posts....) nous fait l'honneur d'une magnifique apparition....

   

bon, ça suffit maintenant , aller hop, je me recouche ....

bonne nuit (encore)... :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2005)

Ouais c'est çà, un suppo et au lit


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

Youhou!!!​

je vous offre le champagne, grace au dernier coup de boule que monsieur Foguenne m'a gentiment offert, j'ai le champ a volonter......

vous prendrez bien une petit flute monsieur Lemmy....?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, ça suffit maintenant , aller hop, je me recouche ....
> bonne nuit (encore)... :sleep:




On pourrait faire tout un thread avec le nombre de fois qu'il a parlé d'aller se coucher ce matin


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

et en plus, c'est du bon.....









alors, qui qu'en veut...?



:style:


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2005)

Pas bete ca, j'me ferais b ien faire une flute


----------



## 26000 (15 Mars 2005)

Z'avez pas encore fini vos conneries ! :mouais: Je dis qu'il y a beaucoup de Laxisme dans la fermeture des posts à la con&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait faire tout un thread avec le nombre de fois qu'il a parlé d'aller se coucher ce matin


 Ah nan ! ca serait du flood


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2005)

Vi,  et c'est maaaal le flood


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2005)

très


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pas bete ca, j'me ferais b ien faire une flute



prends pas tout: moi aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

ça va, j'arrive pas a dormir, c'est pas ma faute....

et oui, si je me couche trop tard apres, c'est pas facile, le soleil s'infiltre partout.....
et puis, vous postez partout alors, je m'arrete pas de repondre a des post.....

      

et si vous me chantiez une jolie berceuse, au lieu de rien faire....

ps: DC, je sais pas si tu as vu mais tu devrais faire un tour sur le lien de ma signature...
(celui de gauche, pas l'anneau ... quoi que...)
merci


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Youhou!!!​je vous offre le champagne, grace au dernier coup de boule que monsieur Foguenne m'a gentiment offert, j'ai le champ a volonter......
> vous prendrez bien une petit flute monsieur Lemmy....?



ah bon, il sait bouler en vert


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

26000 a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez pas encore fini vos conneries ! :mouais: Je dis qu'il y a beaucoup de Laxisme dans la fermeture des posts à la con?



pas encore bourré toi, tu devrais y penser....
je viens de recevoir mon 500eme point disco, ca ce fete non......?

   

allez, je t'en met une petite ...
et une pour Bassman.... 
Lemmy, c'est toi qui fini la bouteille....
je vais aller en chercher une autre....

Yeah...!
:style:


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> prends pas tout: moi aussi


ah nan moi en prems 
Toi tu passes derrière


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ah nan moi en prems
> Toi tu passes derrière



tu as raison: aucun risque de ma part


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2005)

protege toi quand meme, des fois que le gosier soit pas bien lubrifié


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> protege toi quand meme, des fois que le gosier soit pas bien lubrifié



t'as vu passer SM


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as vu passer SM


toi c'est pas des skis que tu vas mettre samedi mais un harnais


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

tiens, je me disais, ça fait quelques jours que j'ai pas vu Sonny.....  


Bon'Ap.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et si vous me chantiez une jolie berceuse, au lieu de rien faire....




si vraiment t'insiste et surtout si tu veux la pluie , alors.....  







fais dodo mon petit poussin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fais dodo et casse pas les pieds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fais dodo je suis occupé     :love:  :love:


----------



## elektroseb (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça va, j'arrive pas a dormir, c'est pas ma faute....
> 
> et oui, si je me couche trop tard apres, c'est pas facile, le soleil s'infiltre partout.....
> et puis, vous postez partout alors, je m'arrete pas de repondre a des post.....
> ...



tiens, t'es déjà levé??


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

ca y est 100 message mdrrrrr


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> tiens, t'es déjà levé??


 non il allait aux chiottes, il est retourné au lit depuis


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2005)

ca fait un peu nioub 100 messages nan ?


----------



## KARL40 (15 Mars 2005)

C'est ici que l'on dit ce que l'on fait maintenant ? 

Je ne fais rien pour l'instant mais c'est juste pour savoir ...


----------



## elektroseb (15 Mars 2005)

Moi je voulais savoir ce que faisait KARL40, mais comme il fait rien, je vais faire pareil...


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2005)

moi je voulais pas le savoir, bah du coup c'est rapé


----------



## elektroseb (15 Mars 2005)

Ben au moins, pendant ce temps là, on ne flood pas...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2005)

Là, j'attend la pluie.


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Mars 2005)

je me suis à peine désintoxiqué du gini   
alors le champ' ça me parait loin, mais LOIN...   :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Mars 2005)

Moi je me tate pour une nouvelle machine :love:

La palourde a eu son temps


----------



## elektroseb (15 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me tate



  :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> :hein:


 Esprit mal tourne


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Esprit mal tourne


 bah avec "electrozob" comme pseudo...


----------



## elektroseb (15 Mars 2005)

Pfffff, pas moyen de regarder Derrick tranquille.... :rateau:


----------



## toys (15 Mars 2005)

en même temps ta le message est a doule sens


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bah avec "electrozob" comme pseudo...


 Hehehehehe


----------



## elektroseb (15 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hehehehehe



 Bande de Sonnyboy va!!!


----------



## Muti (15 Mars 2005)

voilà un thread qui restera dans les <<anales>>!!!    etvive le printemps!    les bêbêtes vont pouvoir se reproduirevive l'amour :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2005)

c'est pas avec les "anales" que les bebetes vont beaucoup se reproduirent


----------



## elektroseb (15 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas avec les "anales" que les bebetes vont beaucoup se reproduirent


 

Et c'est moi qui ai l'esprit mal tourné...ralalaaaaaa   
 :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (15 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas avec les "anales" que les bebetes vont beaucoup se reproduirent


 
Anaphabètes ?  

C'est nul mais ça m'a fait marrer !!

bon je m'en vais .....


----------



## dool (15 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas avec les "anales" que les bebetes vont beaucoup se reproduirent



Aheum...Pourtant y'a des bêbêtes qui se reproduisent et pullulent à ce bas niveau 
Et le printemps n'arrange rien 

Sortez couvert


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toi c'est pas des skis que tu vas mettre samedi mais un harnais



ah, que de folies en vue sur les pentes zenneigées  :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !  
Je m'incruste un peu là !:rateau:
Là je rentre du collège et je viens de recevoir ma carte ISIC en un temps de 2 jours !!!
De quoi, me donner accès à l'apple store éducation...
Je suis heureux.
Aujourd'hui j'ai eu un 20 en histoire, 19 en physique et 17 en maths et 14,5 en français...

:mouais:Ben quoi ????
C'est vrai en plus....


----------



## je hais les ordis (15 Mars 2005)

c'était de la chance....


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> c'était de la chance....



J'ai toujours eu de la chance alors... 
J'ai toujours été modeste :mouais:
Je suis content car à chaque fois ca veut dire : "pas de soucis pour le mac à la mi-juin"


----------



## abba zaba (15 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !
> Je m'incruste un peu là !:rateau:
> Là je rentre du collège et je viens de recevoir ma carte ISIC en un temps de 2 jours !!!
> De quoi, me donner accès à l'apple store education...
> ...



Ben ça ne fait plus que 10,5 en français... :rateau: Au boulot !


----------



## elektroseb (15 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous !
> Je m'incruste un peu là !:rateau:
> Là je rentre du collège et je viens de recevoir ma carte ISIC en un temps de 2 jours !!!
> De quoi, me donner accès à l'apple store education...
> ...



Oh, les jaloux  :rateau:   

Bravo, y a pas à dire, ils sont forts les mac-users


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

Yep, c'est l'heure de stargate, je reviens dans 50min !!! 

J'approche des 100 messages


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

...
ce coup ci je suis debout pour de bon....
et hop, a la douche....


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> ca y est 100 message mdrrrrr



tu deviendrais pas un peu un flooder...mon gros?...... 

continue comme ça...


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours eu de la chance alors...
> J'ai toujours été modeste :mouais:
> Je suis content car à chaque fois ca veut dire : "pas de soucis pour le mac à la mi-juin"




On dit _"Pas de soucis pour le bac à la mi-juin"_. Mais tu dois être encore trop jeune pour ça    

A part ça, bravo, tu as le droit à une belle image (tu verras, c'est presque le même que tu vas pécho direct, et pas comme moi, au rattrapage que je l'ai eu, quel naze ...  ), le mien était jaune, çui-là doit être vieux de chez vieux (du siècle dernier, voire celui d'avant*)

*en fait même pas... c'est vraiment moche...


----------



## Irish whistle (15 Mars 2005)

Parce que oui....ca l'était....Bien plat...
Après quelques heures au cachot....J'reviens courbaturée, mais au demeurant ne regrettant qu'une chose c'est l allergie congénitale (en un seul mot   ) à la bétise, dont je suis affublée.
En outre (en peau de chèvre) prendre à partie sur une place publique, numérique fût-elle, une personne quelle qu'elle soit est parfaitement inéxcusable.
Je présente donc à la collectivité des FORUMS mes excuses les plus plates et tiens!!! Même sincère

Christelle


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)




----------



## abba zaba (15 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Là, c'est parfait !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Parce que oui....ca l'était....Bien plat...
> Après quelques heures au cachot....J'reviens courbaturée, mais au demeurant ne regrettant qu'une chose c'est l allergie congénitale (en un seul mot   ) à la bétise, dont je suis affublée.
> En outre (en peau de chèvre) prendre à partie sur une place publique, numérique fût-elle, une personne quelle qu'elle soit est parfaitement inéxcusable.
> Je présente donc à la collectivité des FORUMS mes excuses les plus plates et tiens!!! Même sincère
> ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je présente donc à la collectivité des FORUMS mes excuses les plus plates et tiens!!! Même sincère
> 
> Christelle


 Je fais donc de même, mes plus plates excuses pour ce linchage pas trop justifié, s'il ne l'est que par la bêtise de la personne qui a en privé mis de l'eau sur le feu.

Mes plus plates excuses vont aussi à toi Christelle... je n'aurais peut-être pas dû réagir comme je l'ai fait...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je fais donc de même, mes plus plates excuses pour ce linchage pas trop justifié, s'il ne l'est que par la bêtise de la personne qui a en privé mis de l'eau sur le feu.
> 
> Mes plus plates excuses vont aussi à toi Christelle... je n'aurais peut-être pas dû réagir comme je l'ai fait...



re


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Mars 2005)

Sinon là j'apprends à mon amoureux à cuisiner... :love:

terrible... Il s'en sort vraiment pas bien...  heureusement que je ratrappe le coche :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



t'aurais pas des problèmes de plafonds, toi ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais pas des problèmes de plafonds, toi ?


si si ils ont arraché le panneau espace fumeur dns mon bureau je rentre bosser à la maison


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si si ils ont arraché le panneau espace fumeur dns mon bureau je rentre bosser à la maison



du moment qu'ils ne le remplacennt pas par un panneau "non fumeur"....  

bonne ambiance, aujourd'hui, au Bar.....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> du moment qu'ils ne le remplacennt pas par un panneau "non fumeur"....
> 
> bonne ambiance, aujourd'hui, au Bar.....



suis-je distrait: j'avais lu "no modérateur"


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

Et oui c'est magnifique !!!!​ 100eme Post !!!!
Tournée de boule générale !
dans la mesure de la disponibilité des stocks,
:rateau:Nous vous informons que cette distribution se fera en différée...:rateau:


​


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Et oui c'est magnifique !!!!​ 100eme Post !!!!
> Tournée de boule générale !
> dans la mesure de la disponibilité des stocks,
> :rateau:Nous vous informons que cette distribution se fera en différée...:rateau:
> ...




   

Felicitation, mais tu t'en sort, bien....c'est rare de voir quelqu'un avec plus de points disco que de post....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Et oui c'est magnifique !!!!​ 100eme Post !!!!
> Tournée de boule générale !
> dans la mesure de la disponibilité des stocks,
> :rateau:Nous vous informons que cette distribution se fera en différée...:rateau:
> ...



tu es sur le bon chemin


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

J'adore cette communauté un spécial  pour les piliers du bar !
C'est super cool d'attendre mon mac dans une si bonne atmosphère...


----------



## Dedalus (15 Mars 2005)

Veux-tu bien vite aller faire tes devoirs, toi !


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Veux-tu bien vite aller faire tes devoirs, toi !



J'en ai pas euuu !
C'est la fin de la période, la transition entre chaque période est rarement violente au niveau travail.... Saison des tests terminées, place à la révision pour le brevet...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est vrai... surtout qu'un fenix, c'est quoi? Un Phoenix sans les ailes? Sans les flammes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et pourquoi pas un phénix, la variété bien de chez nous, que JDL incluait déjà dans notre belle langue, parce que pour le Ph½nix, il va falloir faire le voyage dans l'Arizona


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

je me prepare a preparer des pates .....

je dois aujouter des assiettes a ma table ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me prepare a preparer des pates .....
> 
> je dois aujouter des assiettes a ma table ?



Personne ne doit savoir les faire comme toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2005)

Là, je me dis en aparté (car je parle plusieurs langues) que 36 heures d'absence, et il s'en passe des choses au bar.  

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, faut que j'aille poster une question dans un forum technique.  a toute


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Felicitation, mais tu t'en sort, bien....c'est rare de voir quelqu'un avec plus de points disco que de post....


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me prepare a preparer des pates .....
> 
> je dois aujouter des assiettes a ma table ?




 :love:  toujours tres prevoyante..... :love: 

plus une assiette pour moi, merci...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

>



ben, ça alors, j'avais jamais remarqué...
bravo le DJ....
tu dois recevoir un coup de boule a chaque post....
en tout cas, pour celui-là, ce sera le cas des que j'en retrouverai la possibilité...
(elle est penible cette machine....24h....pfff...)


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, ça alors, j'avais jamais remarqué...
> bravo le DJ....
> tu dois recevoir un coup de boule a chaque post....
> en tout cas, pour celui-là, ce sera le cas des que j'en retrouverai la possibilité...
> (elle est penible cette machine....24h....pfff...)



Ca c'est très énervant, j'avais promis une distribution de boules pour mes 100 posts et j'ai été cassé par le 24H...:rateau:


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Felicitation, mais tu t'en sort, bien....c'est rare de voir quelqu'un avec plus de points disco que de post....



Certes, mais il y a ceux qui ont commencé avant et ceux qui ont commencé après les points disco !


----------



## macmarco (15 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

>



Oui ?...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais il y a ceux qui ont commencé avant et ceux qui ont commencé après les points disco !



ca a existé ca....?
ben mince, j'en ai encore a apprendre sur ce forum.....


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Felicitation, mais tu t'en sort, bien....c'est rare de voir quelqu'un avec plus de points disco que de post....



C'est appréciable de se sentir apprécié merci !


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

bon, c'est pas tout , mais aujourd'hui, Sonnyboy , me manque....ça commence a resembler un peu a un gros sac de guimauve, ici....
pfff....;
faut faire quelque chose....trop de compliment, excuse, politesse et autre rien du tout....


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

J'ai une idée :

Sonny, nous t'aimons tous, et tu nous séduis par ta sympathie, ton humour et ton sens de l'homme.
Ta présence paternelle nous manque...


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Felicitation, mais tu t'en sort, bien....c'est rare de voir quelqu'un avec plus de points disco que de post....



Re 

Bon, à la douche! A tout de suite les amis!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est pas tout , mais aujourd'hui, Sonnyboy , me manque....ça commence a resembler un peu a un gros sac de guimauve, ici....
> pfff....;
> faut faire quelque chose....trop de compliment, excuse, politesse et autre rien du tout....




poste un croissant, tu verras bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée :
> 
> Sonny, nous t'aimons tous, et tu nous séduis par ta sympathie, ton humour et ton sens de l'homme.
> Ta présence paternelle nous manque...



tu y vas un peu fort ....
tu risques de nous l'abimer....
   


on veut de l'abrasage ....



bon, dommage.....
continuons a etre COOOOOOOOLLLLL.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Re
> 
> Bon, à la douche! A tout de suite les amis!



bon, ok....je suis le seul alors, c'est ça.... :sick: 

   

 Pitchoune 

ps: bonne idee Robertav.....mais la boulangerie est fermée....


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu y vas un peu fort ....
> tu risques de nous l'abimer....
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bon, j'ai compris la méthode, escusez le nioub', il connait pas toute la culture et toute la tradition....




C'est bon ou pas ?
Il aimera vous pensez ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Il aimera vous pensez ?



là, je crois qu'on vient de le tuer....
trop d'abrasage possible, il savait plus ou poster et qui citer....
il en a peté.....peuchere, il nous manquera....   :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

mais non   

sa femme a reussi a echapper de la cuisine et maintenant 
elle a pris possession de son imac !!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

Désolé si il a morphlé...
Je l'aimais bien quand même :rateau:


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est très énervant, j'avais promis une distribution de boules pour mes 100 posts et j'ai été cassé par le 24H...:rateau:




bon le gaming [accent du midi] doit dormir, je peux le dire, il m'a gentiment boulé, et je lui retournerais la gentillesse demain, ça me rappelle divers souvenirs... aussi.
Bon sinon, ça fait comment le Cab en chlapettes ? Parce que là, j'y suis presque, j'ai un pincement à déjà y être... ça parait inaccessible et la gentillesse aidant...  ce qui est drôle c'est que plus on monte plus on relativise, un peu comme les niveaux dans PacMan (excusez ma référence d'ancêtre, mais gamin, je n'avais qu'une Atari, PacMan et Space Invaders chez le voisin).
Je suppose que les jeux vidéos ont un peu évolués depuis 
Bonne soirée


PS: Edit: PAS ENCORE COUCHE ???? File je te dis !


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Mars 2005)

Bon, je vais me coucher....
Désolé pour la gaffe avec sonny, je savais pas !
Bonne nuit !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

avril, 
et  GB, ça roule?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

Tibomon....




 j'en ai marre de ce Vbul qui m'empeche toujours de bouler tout le monde et les autres.....
j'en ai marre....


----------



## pixelemon (15 Mars 2005)

j'ai rien compris sur les 3 dernières pages mais bonsoir à tous... et pis je crois apprendre que Sonnyboy est absent ? ça c'est une bonne nouvelle, de toute façon c'est la pire marionnette de tout le mupett show que je connaisse.

m'a toujours fait **** ce connard avec son saxophone...


 (moi j'aime bien les connards)


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2005)

Quoi ? y'a des pages à lire :sleep: ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

un tisane global avant d'aller  :sleep:  ?  ....       :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Mars 2005)

Là, je viens d'apprendre que mon chou n'allait pas rentrer dormir. Il est toujours au boulot et dort chez un copain...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> ca y est 100 message mdrrrrr


 Bravo


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un tisane global avant d'aller  :sleep:  ?  ....       :love:


  y'a du whisky dans ta tisane ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

tiens, j'attendais ton passage par ici....

tu veux un peu de champ toi aussi....?


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

Bon'Ap...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2005)

Merci pour la coupe de champe


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la coupe de champe



de rien...


----------



## je hais les ordis (15 Mars 2005)

hehe on retrouve souvent globy et stooky planqués dans la chambre en train de faire des cachoteries ou autre chose d'ailleurs .


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> hehe on retrouve souvent globy et stooky planqués dans la chambre en train de faire des cachoteries ou autre chose d'ailleurs .



salut,  tu veux quelques choses???  

(j'ai un assortiment de plein de cochonnerie)
et le champ est a volonter...


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit les petits! Je vais faire un gros dodo! :sleep:


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2005)

il est où l'amokette ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit les petits! Je vais faire un gros dodo! :sleep:



 et si tu as besoin d'aide ou de compagnie, n'hesite pas....  

(desole, Lesqual mais je pouvais pas laisser passer ça....   )


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> il est où l'amokette ?



dans ton ......
     


ps: tu cherches une planque, il te recherche?


----------



## je hais les ordis (15 Mars 2005)

hier je suis allé dans un bar à Bastille ( place de Paris ) et j'ai pris une coupe de champagne, et ben il m'ont apporté des shamallows avec le champagne... c'est trés raffiné  


PS : sinon je ne dis jamais non à du champagne, c'est une ethique personnelle, alors merci stook


----------



## pixelemon (15 Mars 2005)

hier j'ai mangé une pomme.


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dans ton ......



Ca rentre vite    :rose:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> hier j'ai mangé une pomme.


 Ce matin je me suis levé :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> hier j'ai mangé une pomme.



elle etait bonne? pas trop mure, j'aime pas les pommes trop mure....


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin je me suis levé :sleep:



Ce matin je me suis couché...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca rentre vite    :rose:  :love:



et ça sort aussi vite et ça ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

quatre messages d'affilés?


----------



## je hais les ordis (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quatre messages d'affilés?


 

QUATRE A LA SUIIIITE !!!! t'es pret pour question pour un champion


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

tiens, il y l'anneau du quatrieme message qui tourne pas en meme temps que les autre.... 

ha!, non.....finalement, il sont synchro...


question pour un champion.....et oui.....je suis qualifié pour le face a face...


----------



## je hais les ordis (15 Mars 2005)

hey stook, désolé mais il parait que ton avatar c'est un faux.........


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2005)

dire que j'ai engendré ça... :affraid: (oui je cause de toi globi !  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> hey stook, désolé mais il parait que ton avatar c'est un faux.........


----------



## je hais les ordis (15 Mars 2005)

lalala


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

pfffff....


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> dire que j'ai engendré ça... :affraid: (oui je cause de toi globi !  )


 Papa :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (15 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pfffff....


 
vbull dis que t'es trop sage  

tchuss 

vais mater un film


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

passez une bonne soirée, je m'eclipse un peu plus vers le sud ...
a toute a l'heure les couche tard.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2005)

salut a tous et a bientot sur le fil de la nuit...

bonne soirée...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> y'a du whisky dans ta tisane ?





sa se peut faire     :love:  :love: 



pitchounette bon dodo   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2005)

Merci à la demoiselle qui me fait entrer au Cab en chlapettes...en douceur...
bonne nuit à elle tout particulièrement.


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2005)

On s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

ok mais pas sur mon poulailler


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ok mais pas sur mon poulailler




t'as un poulailler toi...?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

comment dire... huh... coupez


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comment dire... huh... coupez




Quoi ...?  les oreilles et la queue...?


----------



## rezba (15 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Merci à la demoiselle qui me fait entrer au Cab en chlapettes...en douceur...
> bonne nuit à elle tout particulièrement.



La demoiselle...
Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire comme flagorneries.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

depuis qu'il y a des travaux sur la place st-laurent tous les junks sont ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

*bonne nuit   :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

bon ben j'prendrais bien une dose


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonne nuit   :love:  :love:  :love: *



'nuit


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2005)

www.mycose.ch


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> www.mycose.ch



ça explique la couleur de tes pieds, mais pas celle de ton nez


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler...



Arrete, tu vas l'abimer, le poulailler !


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2005)

:sleep: 
:sleep:
:sleep:
:sleep:
:sleep: 
:sleep:  
:sleep:​


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2005)

Green Day a dit:
			
		

> I walk this empty street
> on the Boulevard of Broken Dreams
> when the city sleeps
> I'm not the only one
> But i'm walk alone




Y a Qelqu'un???

avant de me coucher, un petit bonjour a vous tous...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Mars 2005)

Ah que bonjour tout le monde :love:

Voici une magnifique journee qui commence avec un beau soleil a l'horizon, esperons qu'il reste et que la pluie nous quitte pour quelques temps...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> esperons que la pluie nous quitte pour quelques temps...



La pluie ? Ca doit faire un mois qu'il n'a pas plu ici, si c'est pas plus...


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Mars 2005)

Pas trop le cas ici, j'habite le pays de la pluie :mouais: et c'est pas mieux en Hollande 

Desesperant je vous dit 

Surtout que je suis quelqu'un qui aime le soleil et qui vit l'ete :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mars 2005)

Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas entendre...


Je suis quelqu'un qui vit l'été...

Moi je suis entouré de gens au boulot qui eux, ne vivent que le  Week End...

Déséspérant...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop le cas ici, j'habite le pays de la pluie :mouais: et c'est pas mieux en Hollande
> Surtout que je suis quelqu'un qui aime le soleil et qui vit l'ete :love:



Ben, le mauvais temps, c'est bien pour aller au bar, ça donne un bon prétexte pour aller taquiner les pompes à bière


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Mars 2005)

Facon de parler hein Sonny 

J'aime la gaiete du soleil, les longues promenades, flaner dans les rues... Boire une biere bien fraiche a la terrasse d'un cafe a l'oree de la nuit... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

moi, le thé....


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi, le thé....



Bah, tu dis ça parce que tu n'as probablement jamais goûté les thés indiens....

Si tu veux on ira, où tu voudras quand tu voudras...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux on ira, où tu voudras quand tu voudras...




*la vache !!!*

  :affraid:    :affraid:    :affraid:   
:affraid:    :affraid:    :affraid:    :affraid: 
  :affraid:    :affraid:    :affraid:   
 :affraid:   :affraid:    :affraid:


----------



## Irish whistle (16 Mars 2005)

Bonjour les gens


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Bah, tu dis ça parce que tu n'as probablement jamais goûté les thés indiens....
> 
> Si tu veux on ira, où tu voudras quand tu voudras...


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2005)

'halut


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 'halut



t'as une patate chaude dans la bouche ou quoi ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2005)

nan, pas une patate


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> t'as une patate chaude dans la bouche ou quoi ?



Non, il est marin-pêcheur, c'est un terme technique.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

j'ai fait le tour de ce que je devais faire   

bruit sonore d'un canal j   
melée aux travaux d'un tramvay qui finissent jamais  :mouais: 


je vais me consoler avec un café, des candidats ?  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais me consoler avec un café, des candidats ?  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Onze heures, c'est plus l'heure du café, désolé


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Onze heures, c'est plus l'heure du café, désolé




ici l'apero le matin c'est rare ,
 sauf le dimanche (et encore) et pendant les vacances   

et puis , j'aime bien avoir les idées claires moi !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Onze heures, c'est plus l'heure du café, désolé


 Tu crois ? je viens juste d'en terminer une tasse


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2005)

tout à l'heure j'ai joué à Bob L'Eponge sur la Playsation de ma fille. 
J'aime bien Bob l'Eponge...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

et oui !!!!  

on peut malmener global !!!     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2005)

J'avais pas vu que j'étais en Schlapettes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est cool, il fait beau, j'ai les pieds à l'air...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

salut tout le monde, ici il fait super beau : normal c'est la Normandie.

C'est génial de revoir des jupettes avec les gonzesses qui vont dedans !!


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2005)

:fokiou SM:


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon ben j'prendrais bien une dose


 
jeune drogué va ! 

Dis t'en aurait pas un peu pour moi ??


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2005)

Mais c'est pas bientôt fini? Bande de dégénérés, va!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> fokiou


C'est japonais, ça, non?


----------



## Caster (16 Mars 2005)

Ma femme est à la cuisine ...... et j'attends ........ c'est lllonnng !!!!

Je sais que je vais me faire tapper dessus si une femme passe sur ce forum ...   :love:


----------



## dool (16 Mars 2005)

Une femme ne tape pas...elle torture !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

bon app a tous :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon app a tous :love:


Merci, toi aussi  

Ca fait du bien le kawa au soleil, ca fait plaisir!


----------



## dool (16 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> jeune drogué va !



Rho l'insulte !!!! 

Il est po jeune SM ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

Un poulet rôti c'est trop.


----------



## macelene (16 Mars 2005)

*Roberto... oui  on fait comment ?  Il faut s'organiser... enfin faut que je m'organise * :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Une femme ne tape pas...elle torture !



Toutes les mêmes


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :king:
> Là je viens de refuser une illustration à une agence _(en tant qu'indépendant)_, parce que je vais la faire pour le compte de l'agence où je bosse _(en tant qu'intérimaire)_...
> _C'est à se demander s'il existe d'autres mecs ou nanas susceptibles de faire un dessin en couleurs correct dans cette ville !_
> :rose:
> ...


sm ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est à se demander s'il existe d'autres mecs ou nanas susceptibles de faire un dessin en couleurs correct dans cette ville !_
> :rose:





les autres ils sont trop chers   


 :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sm ?


 c'est deja pris par un boulet


----------



## nonos (16 Mars 2005)

alors pour commencer se sera un grand café
ensuite quelqu'un vent-il des rideaux pour me cacher tout ce soleil qui me donne envie d'aller me balader et de ne rien foutre en terrasse toute la journée?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :king:
> Là je viens de refuser une illustration à une agence _(en tant qu'indépendant)_, parce que je vais la faire pour le compte de l'agence où je bosse _(en tant qu'intérimaire)_...
> _C'est à se demander s'il existe d'autres mecs ou nanas susceptibles de faire un dessin en couleurs correct dans cette ville !_
> :rose:
> ...


ouais mais comment tu fais quand il s'agit de donner une copie de registre du commerce ou autre doc administratif ?? hein ? être honnête ça évite les soucis non 

Bon c'est quoi sinon ton projet (qu'on te le pique, avec les tunes et tout et tout)


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu que j'étais en Schlapettes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est très agréable. Particulièrement en terrasse.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est très agréable. Particulièrement en terrasse. :love:


ahhh les jeunes femmes qui passent et frôlent la table avec leur jupette....  :rose:


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2005)

pas que les jeunes femmes... il en faut pour tout les goûts   _si je peux me permettre..._  

Oh... ben ça tombe bien, je dois aller rue du Temple. Je vais aller vérifier ça de suite 
Si d'aventure. Enfin. Non ? Si ! Enfin, peut-être.

Aplusse


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mars 2005)

ne soyez pas rats, faites tourner


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mars 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> faites tourner


 Y'A DU MONDE SUR LA CORDE A LINGE ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> :sleep:
> :sleep:
> :sleep:
> ...



:sleep:
:sleep:
:sleep:
:sleep:
:sleep:
:sleep:
:sleep:​


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ahhh les jeunes femmes qui passent et frôlent la table avec leur jupette....  :rose:



J'avais lu en "frôlant la tête avec leur jupette" et donc il va sans dire que je me suis demandée dans quelle position étrange tu pouvais bien boire ton café...    :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2005)

*Salut à tous...* 


et bonne journée....


 



​


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Salut à tous...*
> 
> 
> et bonne journée....
> ...


Salut à toi ô mon frère
Salut à toi peuple khmer
Salut à toi l'Algérien
Salut à toi le Tunisien
Salut à toi Bangladesh
Salut à toi peuple grec
Salut à toi petit Indien
Salut à toi punk iranien

Salut à toi rebelle afghan
Salut à toi le dissident
Salut à toi le Chilien
Salut à toi le p'tit Malien
Salut à toi le Mohican
Salut à toi peuple gitan
Salut à toi l'Ethiopien
Salut à toi le tchadien

Salut à vous les Partisans
Salut à toi "cholie all'mante"
Salut à toi le Vietnamien
Salut à toi le Cambodgien
Salut à toi le Japonais
Salut à toi l'Thaïlandais
Salut à toi le Laotien
Salut à toi le Coréen

Salut à toi le Polonais
Salut à toi l'Irlandais
Salut à toi l'Européen
Salut à toi le Mongolien
Salut à toi le Hollandais
Salut à toi le Portugais
Salut à toi le Mexicain
Salut à toi le marocain

Salut à toi le Libanais
Salut à toi l'Pakinstanais
Salut à toi le Philippin
Salut à toi l'Jamaïcan
Salut à toi le Guyanais
Salut à toi le Togolais
Salut à toi le Guinéen
Salut à toi le Guadeloupéen

Salut à toi le Congolais
Salut à toi le Sénégalais
Salut à toi l'Afro-cubain
Salut à toi l'Porto-ricain
Salut à toi la Haute Volta
Salut à toi le Nigéria
Salut à toi le Gaboni
Salut à toi le vieux chtimi

Salut à toi Che Guevara
Salut aux comités d'soldats
Salut à tous les hommes libres
Salut à tous les apatrides
Salut à toi la Bertaga
Salut aussi à la Banda
Salut à toi punk anarchiste
Salut à toi skin communiste

Salut à toi le Libéria
Salut à toi le Sri Lanka
Salut à toi le sandiniste
Salut à toi l'unijambiste
Salut l'mouv'ment des Jeunes Arabes
Salut à toi Guatemala
Salut l'P4 du contingent
Salut à toi le Shotokan

Salut à toi peuple Kanak
Salut à toi l'tchécoslovaque
Salut à tous les p'tits dragons
Salut à toi qui est keupon
Salut à toi jeune Malgache
Salut à toi le peuple basque
Salut à toi qu'est au violon
Salut à toi et mort aux cons

Salut à toi le Yougoslave
Salut à toi le voyou slave
Salut à toi le Salvador
Salut à toi le Molodoï
Salut à toi le Chinois
Salut à toi le Zaïrois
Salut à toi l'Espagnol
Salut à toi le Ravachol

Salut à toi le Hongrois
Salut à toi l'iroquois
Salut aussi à tous les gosses
Des îles Maudites jusqu'à l'Ecosse
Salut à vous tous les zazous
Salut à la jeune garde rouge
Salut à toi le peuple corse
Salut aux filles du Crazy Horse

Salut à toi la vache qui rit
Salut à Laurel et Hardy
Salut à toi peuple nomade
Salut à tous les "camawades"
Salut à toutes les mères qui gueulent
Salut aussi à Yul Brunner
Salut à toi l'handicapé
Salut Jeunesse du monde entier

Salut à toi le dromadaire
Salut à toi Tonton Albert
Salut à toi qu'est à la masse
Salut aussi à Fantomas
Salut à toi Roger des près
Salut à toi l'endimanché
Salut à tous les paysans
Salut aussi à Rantanplan


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu en "frôlant la tête avec leur jupette" et donc il va sans dire que je me suis demandée dans quelle position étrange tu pouvais bien boire ton café...  :mouais:


un peu de classe tout de même... la dernière fois que j'ai regardé sous la jupe d'une nana je devais avoir 5 ans (ou 15 ans mais là c'est plus compliqué à expliquer :rose: ). Depuis je demande poliment si elles veulent bien les enlever. :love:


----------



## Grug (16 Mars 2005)

tiens ça a encore planté les forums :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2005)

tiens, ça fait un bon moment que je n'ai pas ecouté les Berru.....
tu m'en donnes envie.....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

je viens de rentrer de ma promenade 

maintenant zuuuuuuu , vite en cuisine 
salades et steack  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2005)

*Bon'Ap.* 

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça fait un bon moment que je n'ai pas ecouté les Berru.....
> tu m'en donnes envie.....



A cause de "la Bertaga" ?


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Bon'Ap.*
> 
> ​



Merci, pareillement


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Mars 2005)

Stook et tout le autres, princess et supermoquette 
Début de journée sur macG, après une journée très "violente" 
Est-ce que vous avez des nouvelles de sonny depuis mon double meutre d'hier ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Merci, pareillement



Merci,


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Stook et tout le autres, princess et supermoquette
> Début de journée sur macG, après une journée très "violente"
> Est-ce que vous avez des nouvelles de sonny depuis mon double meutre d'hier ?



certains, l'ont entrevue ce matin.....
Bonjour


----------



## Avril-VII (16 Mars 2005)

J'étais inquiet, il est vrai que j'y suis alé un peu fort...
Je pense que les seuls mots : joie,bonheur,enfants suffisent à l'assomer...
N'est-il pas ?


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ahhh les jeunes femmes qui passent et frôlent la table avec leur jupette....  :rose:




Je confirme, les rues et les terrasses débordaient de pleins de gens charmants cet après-midi.  
En jupette ou autre


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2005)

bon , je vais vous quitter....
je vais aller faire une balade vers Montpellier....

@+


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2005)

j'y vais, @+   ​


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'y vais, @+   ​


 Je prend un peu le relais


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon , je vais vous quitter....
> je vais aller faire une balade vers Montpellier....
> 
> @+


 Pas moi, c'est trop loin


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

carlo    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)

Ah que coucou, tu veux voir ma nouvelle voiture ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

bien evidemment !!!!!!!!


----------



## je hais les ordis (16 Mars 2005)

salut la vache qui rit !!

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2005)

ah non merci


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

pourquoi   elle est pas bien ?


----------



## Macounette (16 Mars 2005)

un petit coucou à tous 
j'étais 4 jours au ski :love: et je vois que j'ai raté des vertes et des pas mûres  
ce week-end je devais repartir pour Villars (AES Suisse) mais il a fallu que j'annulle.


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi   elle est pas bien ?


 Si  super


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi   elle est pas bien ?


 Si  super


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

carlo , si cela peut te consoler la mienne est cela 






 mais je l'ai mise en vente

et je la remplace par ceci


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2005)

A y est c'est réouvert!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

oui mais sa rame un max


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si  super


 


			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si  super


 
 C'est chiant ces Bi-pro...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)

Pas près d'arriver à Clermont quand même :sleep:


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas près d'arriver à Clermont quand même :sleep:



Tu viens en tramway ou en R 21 ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

avec quoi ?  
le bi-pro, ta voiture ou ma trottinette ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2005)

Nous interrompons les programmes pour signaler deux magnifiques promotions : Sa Sainteté MacG se voit flanquée de deux éminences de plus et des plus vertes qui soient. Nous n'en doutons pas, ils sauront manier l'encensoir et l'huile sainte de la meilleure manière. Le vin de messe millésimé est servi. À vos violitudes !


----------



## abba zaba (16 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>



Tout ça pour nous montrer ses pis !  Vraiment Robertav....    :love:


----------



## nonos (16 Mars 2005)

C'EST TROP LE PIED!!!!!!! :style:

Je viens de recuperer un 2éme écran!! putain c'est le pied!! j'ai plein de place!!! macG à gauche et mon boulot à droite!!!!! je bande!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)

Doit y avoir erreur 
on avait pas dis Mackie en violet ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> je bande!!!!!



Sur quel écran ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sur quel écran ?



celui du SE


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

*bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love: *



'nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love: *


  'nuit


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> celui du SE



celui de l'iPod ?  :rateau:


----------



## nonos (16 Mars 2005)

je pense bander sur les deux! ça change vraiment la vie en tout cas!!


----------



## Spyro (17 Mars 2005)

Je poste ici ménant pour dire que je viens de faire un tour dans les logs de mon site et...
C'est marrant de découvrir des forums où des macgéens utilisent les smileys (des piliers du bar)  

Et puis ça permet d'en apprendre de belles sur certain(e)s  
_Vous en faites pas je garde ces informations pour moi  _


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> je pense bander sur les deux! ça change vraiment la vie en tout cas!!


 :affraid:  ah oui, quand même :rateau: mais un ecran normal (à partir de 12 pouces) n'aurait il pas suffit à caser tes sentiments ?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

lemmy

j'hesite entre un café pour moi   
un croissant pour sonny   
une tartine pour toi   

ou aller clarifier mes vitres   
(le soleil qui tape dessus est implacable ) 

tiens non, je vais voir ce que je peux preparer
a un dragon comme petit dej   



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (17 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> C'EST TROP LE PIED!!!!!!! :style:
> 
> Je viens de recuperer un 2éme écran!! putain c'est le pied!! j'ai plein de place!!! macG à gauche et mon boulot à droite!!!!! je bande!!!!!





Oui, je connais, je pratique depuis 1997... ma vie n'est qu'une longue érection 


A part ça bonjour tout le monde... je vais me faire un café...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> lemmy
> j'hesite entre un café pour moi
> un croissant pour sonny
> une tartine pour toi
> ...



 robertav

tu peux mettre deux sucres pour mon café ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2005)

A peine arrivé c'est réunion...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> robertav
> 
> tu peux mettre deux sucres pour mon café ?






et ton regime ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et ton regime ?



 :affraid: 

mince et svelte je suis


----------



## Irish whistle (17 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> mince et svelte je suis



Tu oublies charmant, prevenant, et gentleman.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies charmant, prevenant, et gentleman.... :love:



dès le matin    :rose:


----------



## Irish whistle (17 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dès le matin    :rose:



Oui j attaque dans le positif trés tôt....Positive attitude...C'est Raffi qui va etre content


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> mince et svelte je suis




c'est pour cela que je parle "regime" 

il faut maintenir la forme       :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2005)

visite de 2 apparts ce midi. J'espère que ça va être bien...


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

J'ai mangé dehors pour la premiere fois cette année, ca fait vraiment du bien!!!
Il fait beau, il fait chaud, mais quesque je fous au travail moi! je devrais etre à la plage!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

le_magi a dit:
			
		

> mais quesque je fous au travail moi! je devrais etre à la plage!



avec une belle brune ( liquide ou solide  a ton bon choix  )
et sous les palmiers !!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec une belle brune ( liquide ou solide  a ton bon choix )
> et sous les palmiers !!!!


 
Pourquoi choisir, les 2 bien sur!  
C'est vrai, se serait le top, mais bon, on est que jeudi, il reste 1 jour 1/2 avant le WE


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mangé dehors pour la premiere fois cette année, ca fait vraiment du bien!!!
> Il fait beau, il fait chaud, mais quesque je fous au travail moi! je devrais etre à la plage!


 moi aussi !


----------



## macelene (17 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi !




 tout le Monde...  :love:

ton tour viendra Grug...


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

Le probleme, c'est que je dois retourner bosser maintenant, et en plus, avec un PC portable tout pourri que ca ne devrait meme pas etre autorisé! (P2 266 avec 64Mo de RAM   pour ceux qui connaissent )
Vivement ce soir que je retrouve mon cher mini qui marche comme une horloge (sans le bruit  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi !



Un poisson avec des shlapettes aux nageoires ... :affraid: Si ça continue, ils vont se construire des huttes sur les rives


----------



## nonos (17 Mars 2005)

petites pâtes au pesto sur le pouce, un café et zou je dois retourner à l'école ce week-end c'est les portes ouvertes esad Amiens alors c'est speed


----------



## teo (17 Mars 2005)

là je vais aller acheter mes billets pour la semaine prochaine.

Paris-Montpellier puis Montpellier-Lyon puis Lyon-Paris
je vais voir ma nièce, ma demi-soeur puis l'expo Warhol, des amis et j'espère aussi quelques macgéens 

je vais m'arrêter encore au soleil avant mon rv à l'Opéra à 17h.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

ben alors roberto tu as peur de la concourrence ?    

t'en fait pas, il n'est  surement pas aussi talentueux que toi
et il n'as pas non plus ton tomber de chemise   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors roberto tu as peur de la concourrence ?
> 
> t'en fait pas, il n'est  surement pas aussi talentueux que toi
> et il n'as pas non plus ton tomber de chemise   :love:



Aïe, aïe, aïe ! Je vois que ça avance ici on en est déjà à l'effeuillage de Roberto !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2005)

PAs envie de bosser moi...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> PAs envie de bosser moi...


et les apparts, ça a donné quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2005)

pas envie de configurer ce phone


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Mars 2005)

c'est ce qu'on appelle retourner la tronçonneuse dans la plaie!!!!

globy, trop fort sur ce coup, j'approuve


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir à tous ! 
Moi je rentre du collège !
J'ai eu ma note de techno avec OS9 : 19/20, jai pas 20 parceque j'avais oublié mes affaires :rateau: .
J'adore les macs, ils me donnent de bonnes notes en plus !:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et les apparts, ça a donné quoi ?


Une surface à aménager vachement cool avec des poutres et tout... Ca me plait bien. si le mec baisse son prix, j'achète.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Une surface à aménager vachement cool avec des poutres et tout... Ca me plait bien. si le mec baisse son prix, j'achète.


grande ou petite surface ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

ben moi auj j'ai pas des maisons a voir, ni des promoteurs

sa va me faire des vacances !!!!


----------



## Macounette (17 Mars 2005)

un petit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en vitesse et gros bisous à tous. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> grande ou petite surface ?


75 loi carrez, 96 au sol...


----------



## Spyro (17 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> un petit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiens t'as changé d'avatar toué  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (17 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous! Moi, je regarde la nouvelle star ce soir


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

Et moi, je vais reprendre mon bouquin : 
Un soir au club, de Christian Gailly, 
Une pure merveille : tres bien ecrit, bonne histoire, le bonheur quoi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous! Moi, je regarde la nouvelle star ce soir



*t'as pas peur des lésions au cerveau ?     *


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

moi j'ai fait des manip que j'aurais pas du faire peut etre   

et la meilleure c'est que je sais meme pas ce que j'ai fait  :mouais: 


ben , là vous pouvez vous moquer de moi , il y a de quoi !!!! :rose: 





ps:ceci  c'est pas un appel d'aide


----------



## Spyro (17 Mars 2005)

Je voulais juste dire que ça m'agace et me peine les gens qui disparaissent comme ça, pouf.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste dire que ça m'agace et me peine les gens qui disparaissent comme ça, pouf.



pouf


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste dire que ça m'agace et me peine les gens qui disparaissent comme ça, pouf.



Comment ça je lui là, moi !   :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (17 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça je lui là, moi !   :rateau:


Tu luis ?


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2005)

Bon maintenant, j'y vais, je vais bouquiner... 
A demain les gens


----------



## Spyro (17 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pouf


pouf c'est tout    

Les connaisseurs* reconnaisseront 



* 2 ou 3 potes à moi qui lisent pas macgé ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu luis ?



C'est pour mieux attraper les dragons  


PS: Tu as fini de jouer avec ma faute de frappe ! :mouais: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: Tu as fini de jouer avec ma faute de frappe ! :mouais: :rose:





vous faîtes un *concours ?*    :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mars 2005)

et c'est qui ces nouveaux vers.....   
je fais une recherche...



ps: Globy, c'est trop loin Montpell........dommage, on y fais une petite AES......


----------



## Spyro (17 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vous faîtes un *concours ?*    :rateau:


Ah non moi c'est voulu.

On dit pas un connaiteur non ? Bon !
Un connaisseur ça reconnaissoit !
Un point c'est tout


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah non moi c'est voulu.
> 
> On dit pas un connaiteur non ? Bon !
> Un connaisseur ça reconnaissoit !
> Un point c'est tout



et un mod...   

ok, je sors  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mars 2005)

j'arrive du grand nord.....    
non, je suis juste monté jusqu'en Avignon......   


bonsoir a tous....


----------



## Foguenne (17 Mars 2005)

Je termine un backup, et zou, au lit.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir et Bonne nuit a toi....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

hahahah....j'ai trouvé un changement....Webo est violet maintenant...tout comme l'Amok...
rezba a un nouvel avatar (comme Daffy...)....

ET......
hohohohoh....Bilbo a rendu sa blouse????


...je continue les recherches....


(tu t'absentes 24heures et tu comprends plus rien....)

alors, Amok, le violet ça te plait......???


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

bon, y a personne ce soir......vais me coucher.... :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2005)

Biiiiiiijour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ce soir c'est le weekend! Cooooooooool


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Biiiiiiijour!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oui :love:

Et pour la premiere depuis longtemps j'ai conge demain  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2005)

ce matin non plus :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Mars 2005)




----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2005)

Vu que ce fil et celui nommé "Amok Bonjour" étaient similaires (posts aussi fournis que : '_hello_', '_bonjour_' '' et autres salutations plus ou moins distinguées, les deux sont fusionnés. Cela vous évitera de faire le tour des bureaux pour n'oublier personne.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2005)

Pfff, c'est pas sympa çà : comment ils vont monter le compteur maintenant


----------



## Bassman (18 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vu que ce fil et celui nommé "Amok Bonjour" étaient similaires (posts aussi fournis que : '_hello_', '_bonjour_' '' et autres salutations plus ou moins distinguées, les deux sont fusionnés. Cela vous évitera de faire le tour des bureaux pour n'oublier personne.


 Quel tyran ce amok


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Quel tyran ce amok



Voilà, je cherchais le mot. "Tyran", c'est bien, j'aime bien. Ca me colle parfaitement !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2005)

il s'amok du monde....


----------



## Macounette (18 Mars 2005)

Puisqu'on peut dire "bonjour" je dis "bonjour".


----------



## abba zaba (18 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je cherchais le mot. "Tyran", c'est bien, j'aime bien. Ca me colle parfaitement !



Le tyran dit :modo: "Pimpon sur le chihuahua !"


----------



## Macounette (18 Mars 2005)

En ce moment je surf sur une terrasse de café. Il doit bien faire 20°C


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2005)

Je viens de ranger mon bureau. C'était vachement nécessaire. Entre les 6 ordis qui étaient dessus, le courrier pas ouvert, les dizaines de post-it et le reste dont je ne sais même pas pourquoi c'était là, je ne voyais plus de quelle couleur il était!!! Et je ne pouvais plus rien poser
Maintenant, j'ai de la place. c'est mon boss qui va être content!


----------



## steinway (18 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de ranger mon bureau. C'était vachement nécessaire. Entre les 6 ordis qui étaient dessu, le courrier pas ouvert, les dizaines de post-it et le reste dont je ne sais même pas pourquoi c'étais là, je ne voyais plus de quelle couleur il était!!! et je ne pouvais plus rien poser
> Maintenant, j'ai de la place. c'est mon boss qui va être content!



il faudrait que je fasse ca aussi un de ces jours...


----------



## Spyro (18 Mars 2005)

*Ne pas confondre*
un affreux tyran
*Avec*
un franc tireur

:mouais:  *



*


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de ranger mon bureau. C'était vachement nécessaire. Entre les 6 ordis qui étaient dessus, le courrier pas ouvert, les dizaines de post-it et le reste dont je ne sais même pas pourquoi c'était là, je ne voyais plus de quelle couleur il était!!! Et je ne pouvais plus rien poser
> Maintenant, j'ai de la place. c'est mon boss qui va être content!


 Ca me rapelle que j'ai mon courrier a classer :rateau:


----------



## abba zaba (18 Mars 2005)

Monsieur Spyro ! Quelle élégance ce matin dîtes moi... Auriez vous quelque galant rendez vous pour faire jouer ainsi à la vue de tous la musculature de vos ventricules ?...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vu que ce fil et celui nommé "Amok Bonjour" étaient similaires (posts aussi fournis que : '_hello_', '_bonjour_' '' et autres salutations plus ou moins distinguées, les deux sont fusionnés. Cela vous évitera de faire le tour des bureaux pour n'oublier personne.



on peut passer par la machine à café, quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je cherchais le mot. "Tyran", c'est bien, j'aime bien. Ca me colle parfaitement !



déjà qu'en vert, il était contre tout !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Quel tyran ce amok



Les mINESTES sont souvent des tyrans, non


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on peut passer par la machine à café, quand même



Il n'y a plus de machine à café : elle a été déplacée dans la salle de repos des modos. Vous étiez tous bien trop énervés.


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a plus de machine à café : elle a été déplacée dans la salle de repos des modos. Vous étiez tous bien trop énervés.


 Confisque aussi la poudre blanche...  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a plus de machine à café : elle a été déplacée dans la salle de repos des modos. Vous étiez tous bien trop énervés.


C'est les modos qui vont être énervés maintenant


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2005)

Il doit me rester un ou deux Deroxat, si ça vous tente...


----------



## Spyro (18 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Spyro ! Quelle élégance ce matin dîtes moi... Auriez vous quelque galant rendez vous pour faire jouer ainsi à la vue de tous la musculature de vos ventricules ?...


C'est un hommage à la bobologue de mon coeur  :love: :love:
Je le lui tends pour qu'elle le soigne


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est les modos qui vont être énervés maintenant




Qui joue le rôle de Convenant ?


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Confisque aussi la poudre blanche...  :rateau:



Le sucre a depuis longtemps été remplacé par des sucrettes. Certains ici nous faisaient des crises de diabète devant des modérations qu'ils ne comprenaient pas. Si cela n'a pas tout résolu, il y a du mieux et il est prévu de distribuer au bar du Gini au bromure pour les nioubs et du CalmiVet pour les plus anciens.


----------



## Spyro (18 Mars 2005)

Là ménant j'ai fait rebouter Robie sur le CD d'install pour une opération de changement de mot de passe et j'espère qu'elle va bien s'en tirer :mouais:  
Si elle reparait pas sur iChat dans 10 minutes je lui téléphone


----------



## abba zaba (18 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est un hommage à la bobologue de mon coeur  :love: :love:
> Je le lui tends pour qu'elle le soigne



Bobologue ? C'est quoi ? Une adepte de la bobologie ? Elle n'aime que les types qui écoutent du Vincent Delerme sur un iPod, c'est ça  ?  :affraid:


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> ...Elle n'aime que les types qui écoutent du Vincent Delerme sur un iPod, c'est ça  ?  :affraid:





Sans la connaître.....elle me paraît bien sympathique...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

roh.....depuis qu'il est violet, il s'active l'Amok....  

bon, ben.....je devoir me resoudre a moins flooder.......dommage...    

bon, un bonjour a tous quand meme 




ps: la machine a cafe, m'en foutais.....(snif) mais la blanche....!!!! (snif) (snif)


----------



## Spyro (18 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Bobologue ? C'est quoi ?


Bonne question


----------



## abba zaba (18 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Sans la connaître.....elle me paraît bien sympathique...



Oh, c'est pas le souci, ça ne l'empêche nullement d'être très sympathique , bien sûr, mais bon, tu sais ce que c'est, les problèmes d'audition sont toujours prétexte à raillerie et à médisance !


----------



## abba zaba (18 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question



OK, je vois mieux maintenant... 







"Bonjour, vous vous appelez comment ?






 oh... c'est joli comme petit nom, Ventouse..." :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question




 tt le monde

Eh Roberto, t'as vu la différence de prix entre dédicacé et pas dédicacé ?

... prend en de la graine pour ta sortie  mais ne nous assassine pas ! 

Spyro, _I like your avatar_


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2005)

là je viens de me réveiller...      Comme une envie de dormir subite m'a prise au retour de mon bocal... je me suis mise sous la couette...      et qui m'a réveillée...  

les oiseaux...


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le sucre a depuis longtemps été remplacé par des sucrettes. Certains ici nous faisaient des crises de diabète devant des modérations qu'ils ne comprenaient pas. Si cela n'a pas tout résolu, il y a du mieux et il est prévu de distribuer au bar du Gini au bromure pour les nioubs et du CalmiVet pour les plus anciens.




[Mode Chantal Lauby ON]_Oui, mais alors juste un doigt  :rateau: _[Mode Chantal Lauby OFF]


----------



## macelene (18 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le sucre a depuis longtemps été remplacé par des sucrettes. Certains ici nous faisaient des crises de diabète devant des modérations qu'ils ne comprenaient pas. Si cela n'a pas tout résolu, il y a du mieux et il est prévu de distribuer au bar du Gini au bromure pour les nioubs et du CalmiVet pour les plus anciens.




et pour *les filles* ya quoi ...   

Le CalmiVet © très peu pour moi...     vu l'état de mon chat après deux pilules :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Bobologue ? C'est quoi ? Une adepte de la bobologie ? Elle n'aime que les types qui écoutent du Vincent Delerme sur un iPod, c'est ça  ?  :affraid:



Comment peut on faire ça à un iPod? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est criminel


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le sucre a depuis longtemps été remplacé par des sucrettes. Certains ici nous faisaient des crises de diabète devant des modérations qu'ils ne comprenaient pas. Si cela n'a pas tout résolu, il y a du mieux et il est prévu de distribuer au bar du Gini au bromure pour les nioubs et du CalmiVet pour les plus anciens.




tu peut te garder ton calmi machin.......
ça fait depuis des année que je ne prends que des sucrettes !!!      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'ai fait rebouter Robie sur le CD d'install pour une opération de changement de mot de passe et j'espère qu'elle va bien s'en tirer :mouais:
> Si elle reparait pas sur iChat dans 10 minutes je lui téléphone





tout va bien ; merciiiiii et grace a toi !!!! :love:  :love:  :love: 

ben , tu peux quand meme me telephoner......quand ton chef srera plus dans les parages !!!!    


ps : tres   ton avatar  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le sucre a depuis longtemps été remplacé par des sucrettes. Certains ici nous faisaient des crises de diabète devant des modérations qu'ils ne comprenaient pas. Si cela n'a pas tout résolu, il y a du mieux et il est prévu de distribuer au bar du Gini au bromure pour les nioubs et du CalmiVet pour les plus anciens.



halte aux drogues: vive le flood bio


----------



## Bassman (18 Mars 2005)

un bon flood bio rien de tel

Global montre nous :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de me réveiller...      Comme une envie de dormir subite m'a prise au retour de mon bocal... je me suis mise sous la couette...      et qui m'a réveillée...
> 
> les oiseaux...


les ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

alors, Fab'Fab, elle a du te plaire cette fusion.....
on a quand meme gardé ton titre.....


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mars 2005)

Eh, vous savez quoi : 

Je suis presque en WE!!!  
Il fait beau, y'a un super soleil  
Je fete mon 500eme post ici   

Voila, je suis de bonne humeur, tout va bien!


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

bravo, encore 19500 et tu sera un champion    

bon, y a personne aujourd'hui????


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ... Je fete mon 500eme post ici ...



 				 					Date d'inscription: *24/01/2005* 

  			 			 				 Messages 				 				 					 						Messages au total: *501* (9,42 messages par jour) 

C'est la fête effectivement.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Date d'inscription: *24/01/2005*
> 
> Messages 				 				 					 						Messages au total: *501* (9,42 messages par jour)
> 
> C'est la fête effectivement.....




Mouais, mais peut mieux faire....:

Date d'inscription: *25/11/2004*

Messages

Messages au total: *1909* (16,86 messages par jour)


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2005)

Bande de spammers éhontés


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bande de spammers éhontés



hohohoh, on floode un peu c'est tout......  

(merci, +1     )


----------



## Franswa (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bravo, encore 19500 et tu sera un champion
> 
> bon, y a personne aujourd'hui????


 Si je suis de retour  
Je viens de sortir de l'eau gelée, y à des bonnes vagues en tout cas :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

je pensait que mes malheurs informatique etaient terminés
mais non, j'en ai encore et encore

qui pourrait m'aider ici ?

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3093914#post3093914

marreeeeeeeee     :mouais:     :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (18 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je pensait que mes malheurs informatique etaient terminés
> mais non, j'en ai encore et encore
> 
> qui pourrait m'aider ici ?
> ...


 C'est quoi ce format ragtime ? c'est sur quelle logiciel ? :rose:
Sinon, y a pas Fichier>Exporter> en .doc ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> alors, Fab'Fab, elle a du te plaire cette fusion.....
> on a quand meme gardé ton titre.....


----------



## mado (18 Mars 2005)

Je me dis qu'un premier bain un 18 mars, bon ok, piscine sous abri, c'est quand même pas mal pour le moral.. :love:

Et maintenant un petit feu dans la cheminée..les entrées maritimes, les fameuses !
Vive les contrastes.


----------



## Franswa (18 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je me dis qu'un premier bain un 18 mars, bon ok, piscine sous abri, c'est quand même pas mal pour le moral.. :love:
> 
> Et maintenant un petit feu dans la cheminée..les entrées maritimes, les fameuses !
> Vive les contrastes.


 Je confirme que l'eau de mer en bretagne est encore très froide :love:


----------



## teo (18 Mars 2005)

Là je vais sortir rejoindre 3 zozos pour une soirée entre ami-es, à 10h à la sortie de la Cigale (eh oui y'en a aussi dans le nord).
Comme je les connais, on va encore se régaler et bien boire.

Et ensuite on verra bien si on va boire un verre.
Tiens là je me ferai bien un petit Martini Gin. Tiens allez... 


Bon week-end à toutes et tous


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

salut a tous, 

pffff, j'ai trop mangé, et ce soir je me prepare pour 2 jours a la neige......

bon, quoi de neuf..?...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, quoi de neuf..?... ]
> [/FONT]*C'EST LE OUIKENNE !!!*
> ... bon Stook, toi d'accord, tu travailles 1 minute 30 par jour, tu es hors concours...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

tiens, si j'avais pas remarqué, maintenant, c'est fait....   


ps: tu as des probleme de balises???
meme , je travaille que 1mn30 par jour (en vrai, c'est 12mn40  ), je peux profiter du week end......ou je ne travaille pas du tout quelque fois......


----------



## Macounette (18 Mars 2005)

Là je rentre d'une (demi-) journée assez harassante à Zurich. 
En venant sur le forum je trouve un petit mot gentil me rappellant que j'ai besoin d'un nouveau smiley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 et hop ça me remonte le moral. 
Alors c'est quand tu veux, mon petit dragon violet :love:  merci d'avance à toi :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

devient de plus en plus mou ce fil......


----------



## Franswa (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> devient de plus en plus mou ce fil......


 complètement d'accord


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

comment va?


----------



## Franswa (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comment va?


 très bien  et toi ?
Je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher pour remettre une tite session demain :love:


----------



## Bassman (18 Mars 2005)

J'vais me coucher de mauvais poil... 

Et m'faites pas chier


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

ben, bonne nuit Franswa et bon surf....
demain je surferai sur de l'eau gele.....mon snow est pret.....

allez, salut franswa....


----------



## Franswa (18 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, bonne nuit Franswa et bon surf....
> demain je surferai sur de l'eau gele.....mon snow est pret.....
> 
> allez, salut franswa....


 bon surf à toi aussi 


Bonne nuit !!! :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'vais me coucher de mauvais poil...
> 
> Et m'faites pas chier



roh, desole, on c'est mal compris.....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2005)

bonjour 

est que ma serie noire sur mon ordi continue ???   

a chaque fois que je poste un message j'ai ceci 





> There seems to have been a slight problem with the Forums MacGeneration database.
> Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.
> 
> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.
> ...





pourtant le message il s' affcihe  :mouais: 


qui m'a jeté un mauvais sort  ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2005)

j'ai le même prob que toi Robertav, et il n'y a plus de raffraichissement des derniers messages, compteur de posts, bloqué aussi.


----------



## lumai (19 Mars 2005)

Doit y avoir un truc bizarre... :mouais:

Pas de message après 2h15 dans les derniers messages, ni dans mes discussions suivies, ni ailleurs...
Il y en a bien dans les threads, pourtant...


Kécé Kilzonfé avec les machines cette nuit à 2h15 ???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2005)

oki, merciiiiiiii je suis rassuré  :love:  :love:  :love: 


donc c'est la faute a vbulletin....pour la reparation on fait comment ?   

tolmonde est en suisse faire bronzette a la montaigne


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki, merciiiiiiii je suis rassuré  :love:  :love:  :love:
> donc c'est la faute a vbulletin....pour la reparation on fait comment ?



*Euh, et si le réparateur est en Suisse...    *


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tolmonde est en suisse faire bronzette a la montaigne



Ben, je connaissais Montaigne pour ses essais mais je savais pas qu'il avait développé des méthodes de bronzage


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je connaissais Montaigne pour ses essais mais je savais pas qu'il avait développé des méthodes de bronzage


----------



## mado (19 Mars 2005)

Oui, il se passe des choses bizarres autant qu'étranges ici.. 

A bon entendeur : courses effectuées en Espagne


----------



## Macounette (19 Mars 2005)

pareil que vous, robertav, -dc- et lumai... je pensais que c'était Firefox qui déconnait, mais non, c'est vBulletin.


----------



## Dedalus (19 Mars 2005)

Il y a un autre truc bizarre, sur certains tradadas, on reste en boucle quand on veut passer de l'avant-dernière à la dernière page : ça vous ramène indéfiniment à l'avant-dernière.
Ça y est, j'ai trouvé !   

Macge a inventé le mouvement perpétuel !!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mars 2005)

Ca a l'air de repartir, tant mieux...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Mars 2005)

concert

'+


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2005)

suis fatigué  :sleep:


----------



## Macounette (19 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un autre truc bizarre, sur certains tradadas, on reste en boucle quand on veut passer de l'avant-dernière à la dernière page : ça vous ramène indéfiniment à l'avant-dernière.
> Ça y est, j'ai trouvé !
> 
> Macge a inventé le mouvement perpétuel !!!!


En effet... :mouais: le problème du _self-replicating tradada_ on l'avait déjà eu une fois (au moins). Il est temps de réoptimiser cette base, non mais.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2005)

C'est moi qui rêve ou le forum (et surtout le bar ) est réparé ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui rêve ou le forum (et surtout le bar ) est réparé ?



si c'est le cas, alors, on fait le même rêve !


----------



## Dedalus (19 Mars 2005)

Réparé en gros, mais toujours quelques tradadas qui bloquent sur l'avant-dernière page (Kelle Musik) : je vois le post dans la recherche par membre du forum, et on ne peut pas y accéder


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2005)

Tiens, VBulletin nous fait une rechute


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Réparé en gros, mais toujours quelques tradadas qui bloquent sur l'avant-dernière page (Kelle Musik) : je vois le post dans la recherche par membre du forum, et on ne peut pas y accéder



pour voir clique sur "citer" , en bas de la fenetre  message
tu verras ce que ça a eté posté


----------



## macelene (19 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour voir clique sur "citer" , en bas de la fenetre  message
> tu verras ce que ça a eté posté



ben heureusement que tu es là ....


----------



## lumai (19 Mars 2005)

Robinetta les Bon Tuyaux ! 
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2005)

là j'ecoute d'une oreille Roland Magdan


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Robinetta les Bon Tuyaux !
> :love: :love: :love:





toi, va faire la *lumi*ere a l'infermiere
il fait noir dans son bocal       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (19 Mars 2005)

Je vais plutôt pas tarder à aller m'éteindre  :sleep:

Satané Rhube !!! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je vais plutôt pas tarder à aller m'éteindre  :sleep:
> 
> Satané Rhube !!! :hein:



je vous avais prevenus !!!!  
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=93841


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mars 2005)

Bon, moi, je vais aller me mettre sous la couette...
J'ai trop picolé hier soir, j'suis pas encore comptement remis...  :rateau: 
A demain tout le monde


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là j'ecoute d'une oreille Roland Magdan



[Fort_accent_Provençal]Té ... avé les bulles ? ... Sans les bulles ?[/Fort_accent_Provençal]


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2005)

Là j'étrenne la mise à jour de ma signature... pas mal... tout en musique...


----------



## Avril-VII (20 Mars 2005)

Là je rentre de ma répétition d'orchestre de guitare classique.
En pleine répétition, une rumeur de fanfare.... Nous ouvrons la fenêtre et nous penchons :
A remiremont : Musique municipale, christian poncelet président du sénat, le maire et toutes les huiles du coin ?:mouais: Pour quel raison ? je n'en sais rien, mais ils nous ont quand même interrompu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Là je rentre de ma répétition d'orchestre de guitare classique.
> En pleine répétition, une rumeur de fanfare.... Nous ouvrons la fenêtre et nous penchons :
> A remiremont : Musique municipale, christian poncelet président du sénat, le maire et toutes les huiles du coin ?:mouais: Pour quel raison ? je n'en sais rien, mais ils nous ont quand même interrompu...



T'avais qu'à faire du hard rock, et c'est toi qui les aurais interrompus


----------



## lumai (20 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous avais prevenus !!!!
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=93841




Merci Roberta... 

_Je fais comment maintenant avec mes 39°C ??? _:hein:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Merci Roberta...
> 
> _Je fais comment maintenant avec mes 39°C ??? _:hein:


couche toi et je te caresse les cheveux  :love:


----------



## lumai (20 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> couche toi et je te caresse les cheveux  :love:



Mettons ça sur le compte de la fièvre mais je crains de ne pas saisir le sens de ton message.:mouais:
_

(Nan mais on a pas gardé les cochons ensemble, que j'saches ! :hein: )_


----------



## Grug (20 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> couche toi et je te caresse les cheveux  :love:


 quel grand romantique ce SM :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mettons ça sur le compte de la fièvre mais je crains de ne pas saisir le sens de ton message.:mouais:
> _
> 
> (Nan mais on a pas gardé les cochons ensemble, que j'saches ! :hein: )_


quel sens ?


----------



## Grug (20 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quel sens ?


 dis un nombre


----------



## mado (20 Mars 2005)

Au choix : 33 pour le toubib ou 22 pour les flics !! 

Dis sm, tu me dis où tu te fournis ? j'en veux !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dis un nombre



Héhéhéhéhéhéhéhé


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mettons ça sur le compte de la fièvre mais je crains de ne pas saisir le sens de ton message.:mouais:
> _
> 
> (Nan mais on a pas gardé les cochons ensemble, que j'saches ! :hein: )_




le pôoooooo vre      

il veut juste te caresser les cheveux   


sinon, alternance tt les 3 heures doliprane efferalgon   

soigne toi bien :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Au choix : 33 pour le toubib ou 22 pour les flics !!
> 
> Dis sm, tu me dis où tu te fournis ? j'en veux !!


lis tes mp


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le pôoooooo vre
> 
> il veut juste te caresser les cheveux
> 
> ...



efferalgon c'est une nouvelle lessive ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> efferalgon c'est une nouvelle lessive ?



Ouais, elle te lave le cerveau plus blanc que blanc


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2005)

Salut les gars ;D


----------



## lumai (20 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gars ;D



Et les autres ??? :mouais:



_Roberta : merci pour les conseils.  Pour l'instant je tourne à l'ibuprofène _


----------



## mado (20 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> lis tes mp


 
Jamais  C'est contre ma religion..


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres ??? :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> _Roberta : merci pour les conseils.  Pour l'instant je tourne à l'ibuprofène _


Et les gates les bill


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2005)

Salut les filles !  *


Lumai, je pense à toi ! Courage !

je file, après une expo chez une copine, on est invité ce soir. On va encore faire tard je sens: A. a réussi ses exas, elle est maintenant... inspectrice des impots ! 

* les mecs aussi


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde 
Demain, boulot et apres, entretien d'embauche avec une autre boite...
On va bien voir ce que ca va donner.
A bientot


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2005)

là je me dit que j'aurais pas du manger global
alias carlo le copain de bob l'eponge   

promis, la prochaine fois je retourne a la viande


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Mars 2005)

Là je reviens d'une ÆS mini dans Liège  :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je reviens d'une ÆS mini dans Liège  :love:


 pas moi.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pas moi.


 Hey Poildep 

Ca fait un petit bout de temps... 

Passe donc un de ces 4 boire un petit pot  tu es le bienvenue quand tu veux...
(J'allais en plus te recontacter sous peu pour avoir un peu de tes nouvelles...)


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pas moi.


mais rien à battre je fais une mayo


----------



## poildep (20 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais rien à battre je fais une mayo


 continue ! Et qu'elle soit ferme !  
_nan, passque jeudi on se bat contre les ketchup alors faut qu'on soit prêt._


----------



## Franswa (20 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> continue ! Et qu'elle soit ferme !
> _nan, passque jeudi on se bat contre les ketchup alors faut qu'on soit prêt._


 où ça de la mayo ???


----------



## macelene (20 Mars 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Oh didon, voilà une superbe photo d'éolienne ! Dommage, le cadrage est un peu trop large à mon goût...





toujours le mot pour rire...   où qu'il passe...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mars 2005)

j'arrive a peine de la neige....pfffff, j'ai plein de coup de soleil....


----------



## Franswa (20 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive a peine de la neige....pfffff, j'ai plein de coup de soleil....


 le surf était bon ?
De mon coté, l'eau était à 8°C mais les vagues étaient génial :love:


----------



## mado (20 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive a peine de la neige....pfffff, j'ai plein de coup de soleil....



Vers Perpignan  ?
Faisait pas si beau que ça si ? En tous cas à Fitou plein d'entrées maritimes...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> le surf était bon ?
> De mon coté, l'eau était à 8°C mais les vagues étaient génial :love:



le neige est encore bonne jusqu'a 14h apres, c'est un peu de la soupe...mais bon....
il a fait une chaleur.....pfffff, en T-shirt toute la journée.....
super....

me tarde de me faire une bonne session a l'ocean.......;je vais y reflechir d'ailleur.....


----------



## Franswa (20 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le neige est encore bonne jusqu'a 14h apres, c'est un peu de la soupe...mais bon....
> il a fait une chaleur.....pfffff, en T-shirt toute la journée.....
> super....
> 
> me tarde de me faire une bonne session a l'ocean.......;je vais y reflechir d'ailleur.....


 En tout cas, je peux te dire que j'ai pas crevé de chaud lol  Mais ça fait bcp de bien :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Vers Perpignan  ?
> Faisait pas si beau que ça si ? En tous cas à Fitou plein d'entrées maritimes...



je suis allé à Font Romeu le Samedi et a Formiguere aujourd'hui.....il faisait vraiment tres bô...
en tout cas, meilleur que dans la plaine a ce qu'on m'a dit.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

il faut reouvrir un fil pour les user de la nuit???
mince , pour une fois que j'etait pret a me tater du Lemmy....;


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il faut reouvrir un fil pour les user de la nuit???
> mince , pour une fois que j'etait pret a me tater du Lemmy....;


  je sais pas comment ça se passe...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

bon, j'ai ouvert un fil......on verra bien, si il est fermé tant pis.....


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai ouvert un fil......on verra bien, si il est fermé tant pis.....


 okay, j'arrive !!!!!!!


----------



## sofiping (21 Mars 2005)

salut tutti

Dans le genre ou c'est kon va poster : 
Je me donne un mal fou pour poster des méssages attrayants dans les theads et j'y arrive pas toujours (les liens sont pas bons , je sais pas souligner, etc....)
et je me demandais si je n'allais pas ouvrir un fil dans le bar qui s'appelerait : champ d'entrainement pour nioubies :mouais:, on pourais venir s'exercer a faire des méssages qui tiendraient la route.....  :rose:
ouaih je crois que je vais le faire .....   ...et puis si c'est pas le bon endroit , y'aura bin un modo pour me faire enmenager ailleurs   :modo:


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> okay, j'arrive !!!!!!!


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il faut reouvrir un fil pour les user de la nuit???
> mince , pour une fois que j'etait pret a me tater du Lemmy....;



Faut juste attendre qu'il y ait un modo qui se réveille et qui rouvre le fil, fermé pour cause de post hors des horaires prévus.   Ce n'est ni la première ni la dernière fois que ça arrive. Et comme Foguenne doit être, soit en train de préparer un exposé sur les sangsues, soit de baratiner sur son exposé dans une quelconque fête d'infirmières, ben, on est le bec dans l'eau


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> salut tutti
> 
> Dans le genre ou c'est kon va poster :
> Je me donne un mal fou pour poster des méssages attrayants dans les theads et j'y arrive pas toujours (les liens sont pas bons , je sais pas souligner, etc....)
> ...



 Sofiping

pas bete, mais des fois, on a pas besoin dans dire des tonnes (voir mon message precedent...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faut juste attendre qu'il y ait un modo qui se réveille et qui rouvre le fil, fermé pour cause de post hors des horaires prévus.   Ce n'est ni la première ni la dernière fois que ça arrive. Et comme Foguenne doit être, soit en train de préparer un exposé sur les sangsues, soit de baratiner sur son exposé dans une quelconque fête d'infirmières, ben, on est le bec dans l'eau



c'est juste mais comme ça fait quelques fois qu'on nous dis que le fil de la nuit est lourd (en pages...)
que je sais pas trop si il sera reouvert....enfin, quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai pas attendu.....


----------



## sofiping (21 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Sofiping
> 
> pas bete, mais des fois, on a pas besoin dans dire des tonnes (voir mon message precedent...)



ben t'as pas compris....je m'entraine


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ben t'as pas compris....je m'entraine



ça progresse.....tu deviendras vite une bonne floodeuse......continue comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

là je viens de terminer mes comunications avec l'administration française : 
la caf !!!  

comment leur faire comprendre que je veux (ou plutot la caf suisse ) une attesation pas stereotypé avec , noir sur blanc , une precision sur ma fifille ?  


pour le moment c'est loin d'etre gagné !! :hein: 

bon lundi a tous !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça progresse.....tu deviendras vite une bonne floodeuse......continue comme ça...



*Boh, je dirais que c'est quasi instantané du moment que tu franchis la porte du bar...    *


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2005)

je me prépare... je me prépare...


... à partir pour la pluie  à Montpellier ! 

Pas de chance 

Jeudi et vendredi seront apparemment plus ensoleillés sur Lyon pour mon passage...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

je continue de telephoner pour des choses a croire impossible ......  


je demande a avoir les resultat d'un examen santé a l'hopital où il a eté effecué 
on me renvoie au docteur qui l'as prescrit :mouais: 

le docteur en question c'est un urgentiste  il a pas de cabinet on me renvoie  chez qui l'examen a eté fait   

ils ont pas marre de me faire tourner en bourrique ?????? :mouais: 

en attendant......j'attend


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2005)

Je commence la journée avec des cons et des trucs que j'ai pas envie de faire...

Sinon, ça va bien!!!


----------



## Grug (21 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je commence la journée avec des cons et des trucs que j'ai pas envie de faire...
> 
> Sinon, ça va bien!!!


 genre se lever ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> genre se lever ?



Ce fut le premier...  :sleep:


----------



## Macounette (21 Mars 2005)

de retour au taf après 3 semaines d'absence. :affraid: 
en fait on dirait que le temps s'est figé, rien n'a bougé. :sleep: 

bonne journée à tous. :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

salut a tous 


je cherche a regarder la 4eme page des Autoportraits qui est ici 
mais je retombe toujours sur la 3eme.....
de toute facon,,il est trop tot pour y reflechir..... :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (21 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous
> 
> 
> je cherche a regarder la 4eme page des Autoportraits qui est ici
> ...



C'est un bug récurrent, ça arrive parfois lorsqu'il n'y a qu'un post sur la nouvelle page...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous
> 
> 
> je cherche a regarder la 4eme page des Autoportraits qui est ici
> ...




la solution tu la trouveras au 823eme post de ce thread     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

hebe......

tout ça pour voir SM faire un " :love: ".....
pfffff..... :mouais: 


(Robertav, ta solution est bonne mais le probleme , c'est que sur un fil ou il y a beaucoup de pieces jointes, je ne peux les voir en faisant "citer",mais merci quand meme...)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2005)

Bon, c'est treize heures, pisque je me suis fermement décidé à glander toute la journée, ben tiens, je vais me boire une bière tiens.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est treize heures, pisque je me suis fermement décidé à glander toute la journée, ben tiens, je vais me boire une bière tiens.



à la tienne....
je vais passer a table.....
Bon'ap....


----------



## nonos (21 Mars 2005)

bpnjour,

13h07 et je m'arrache les cheuveux pour configurer ma borne airport espress
JE PERDS PATIENCE!!!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> bpnjour,
> 
> 13h07 et je m'arrache les cheuveux pour configurer ma borne airport espress
> JE PERDS PATIENCE!!!!!!!



courage tu vas y arriver.....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> je m'arrache les cheuveux pour configurer ma borne airport espress
> JE PERDS PATIENCE!!!!!!!




*Nonos est tombé sur un...* os


----------



## nonos (21 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Nonos est tombé sur un...* os



et ça vous fait rire? 

en tout cas c'est moins qu'on puisse dire! rien ne marche imprimante, web&#8230; 
borne à 120¤ + carte aiport pour metre dans mon G4 mirror à 140¤ ça fait mal au cul


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> ...ça fait mal au cul



fallait pas lancer de S.O.S ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> et ça vous fait rire?
> 
> en tout cas c'est moins qu'on puisse dire! rien ne marche imprimante, web?
> borne à 120¤ + carte aiport pour metre dans mon G4 mirror à 140¤ ça fait mal au cul



tu vas bien y arriver, ca ce fait tout seul d'habitude....


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la solution tu la trouveras au 823eme post de ce thread     :love:  :love:  :love:



Il est prêt le guide du "rootard" ?


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> borne à 120¤ + carte aiport pour metre dans mon G4 mirror à 140¤ ça fait mal au cul



Normalement, pour que cela fonctionne, c'est dans le G4 qu'il faut mettre la carte. Pour la borne, tant que tu restes a moins de 50 mètres de ta machine, tu peux la laisser où elle est.


----------



## nonos (21 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu vas bien y arriver, ca ce fait tout seul d'habitude....



je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot, là j'ai pas trop le temps mais ce soir je compte bien régler ce problème (je crois que ça va poster sec!!)


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> (je crois que ça va poster sec!!)




Faut voir .... :affraid: Epargne nous les détails je te prie....


----------



## nonos (21 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, pour que cela fonctionne, c'est dans le G4 qu'il faut mettre la carte. Pour la borne, tant que tu restes a moins de 50 mètres de ta machine, tu peux la laisser où elle est.



 ha c'est pour ça je sentais quelque chose de désagréable au fond de moi&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

moi je reste avec fils et mon routeur   

de toute façon je ne pourrais pas ammener macg au lit avec moi !!!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, pour que cela fonctionne, c'est dans le G4 qu'il faut mettre la carte. Pour la borne, tant que tu restes a moins de 50 mètres de ta machine, tu peux la laisser où elle est.


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je reste mon routeur
> 
> de toute façon je ne pourrais pas ammener macg au lit avec moi !!!



Un routeur, ce n'est pas ca Roberta. Je t'ai déjà dit 100 fois que dans ce cas on disait : un routier, ce qui n'est pas tout à fait la même chose !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un routeur, ce n'est pas ca Roberta. Je t'ai déjà dit 100 fois que dans ce cas on disait : un routier, ce qui n'est pas tout à fait la même chose !




okiiii grand chef !!!  


donc : 
le routeur avec le tounesol reste au salon
le routier dans son camion 


j'aime pas partager mon lit avec des inconnus


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> okiiii grand chef !!!
> j'aime pas partager mon lit avec des inconnus



*...reste le canapé    
*​


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc :
> le routeur avec le tounesol reste au salon
> le routier dans son camion



Et Roberta, d'un geste rageur,
Etouffe la flamme de son lampion.




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas partager mon lit avec des inconnus



Femme de mystère, qui préfère les autres anonymes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon je ne pourrais pas ammener macg au lit avec moi !!!



C'était donc ça le minibus !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Femme de mystère, qui préfère les autres anonymes !



moi femme de mystere?    

pour le moment c'est mon imprimante le mystere
elle ne veut plus demarrer et je cedera pas a ses caprices
je ne  redemarrera pas mon ordi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'était donc ça le minibus !




haa non merci, plus de minibus  galere a garer en centre ville  

maintenant c'est un coupé .....
que je peux pas garer chez moi !!!    (sauf si j'arrache les retro et les cotés )


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment c'est mon imprimante le mystere
> elle ne veut plus demarrer et je cedera pas a ses caprices
> je ne  redemarrera pas mon ordi



Ne te fais pas prier, il faudra bien que tu cèdes


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

j'ai redemarré et j'ai eu 6 beaux exemplaires de 4 annonces
 de vente maison mais rien de bien extraordinaire .......

puis je suis allée faire un tour sur mon cher journal regional  :
pas fichu de classer leur annonces, pele mele de acheter/vendre appart/maison ect  

je me suis bien eclaté les yeux et.....j'ai laissé tomber !!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

là quand je clique sur "tableau de bord", j'ai la tronche du concombremasqué...je suis super content. Ca merde aussi chez vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

pas chez moi, j'ai bien mon compte


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

bon tout va mieux...comprend rien moi.


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bon tout va mieux...comprend rien moi.




 des fois ya rien à comprendre... 


Salut tout le Monde...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> des fois ya rien à comprendre...
> 
> 
> Salut tout le Monde... :love:


salut Macelene


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là quand je clique sur "tableau de bord", j'ai la tronche du concombremasqué...je suis super content...



ha ben moi ça fait pareil !...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

elene , sortie de ton bocal ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ha ben moi ça fait pareil !...


surtout avec l'avatar style zorro+lunettes de ski, tu imagines...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> surtout avec l'avatar style zorro+lunettes de ski, tu imagines...



non... ça doit être terrible...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> non... ça doit être terrible...


vexé ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> vexé ?




Mince... ça ce voit ??


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Mince... ça ce voit ??


tu parles aux boulets maintenant ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> des fois ya rien à comprendre...



un peu de sagesse dans un monde de brutes, ça fait du bien !


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un routeur, ce n'est pas ca Roberta. Je t'ai déjà dit 100 fois que dans ce cas on disait : un routier, ce qui n'est pas tout à fait la même chose !



La semaine prochaine, la suite de votre programme : Roberta et les routards


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La semaine prochaine, la suite de votre programme : Roberta et les routards



on verra , on verra   

j'ai deja assez a faire avec mon routeur et mon routier !!!


----------



## Grug (21 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu parles aux boulets maintenant ?


 c'est ça ou se taire  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça ou se taire  :rateau:



Merci, c'est toujours agréable.


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

Vin blanc frais et tellines...
Manque juste un peu de jour, vivement le changement d'heure !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Vin blanc frais et tellines...
> Manque juste un peu de jour, vivement le changement d'heure !




Aaarrrgghhh, et je suis pas là pour déguster  tout ça !!!!!


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Aaarrrgghhh, et je suis pas là pour déguster  tout ça !!!!!



Ben t'es pas loin 
Et il y a une dizaine de petites canettes qui t'attendent (pour l'instant en tous cas..) !


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Vin blanc frais et *tellines...*



  note aller faire un saut voir le pêcheur de Beauduc qui arrive avec sa récolte jeudi...


----------



## Dedalus (21 Mars 2005)

tellines, percebes et vin blanc Ahhhhhh 


Quel est le mot français pour percebes ?


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

C'est quoi percebes ? j'connais pas..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et il y a une dizaine de petites canettes qui t'attendent (pour l'instant en tous cas..) !



j'vais m'manier de rappliquer alors ! 
Avant qu'le stock ne fonde


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi percebes ? j'connais pas..



 *Pousse-pied...*






spécialité du nord Portugal et Galicia...  enfin sur les côtes rocheuses...

et avec un lien...  là ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pousse-pied....
> 
> 
> 
> ...







ce koi ce truc ??????    

de toute façon la bouffe Portugaise me sort des yeux  :rose:


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce koi ce truc ??????
> 
> de toute façon la bouffe Portugaise me sort des yeux  :rose:



Pourtant le porc aux palourdes.. :love:
Un régal !


----------



## Dedalus (21 Mars 2005)

Merci Macelene !
Dans mon souvenir les percebes (ça fait partie des tapas) sont associés aux nuits de Madrid et aux Ramblas, mais effectivement c'était plutôt dans des bars et des restaurants galiciens...
mais je crois que c'est une espèce menacée de disparition (si je me trompe tant mieux   )


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Pousse-pied...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


te tcheu ce que ça à la'ir bon ce truc


----------



## Dedalus (21 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> te tcheu ce que ça à la'ir bon ce truc



avec un fino c'est divin


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> avec un fino c'est divin


tu te moques de moi là


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu te moques de moi là


 saloute 
alors quoi de neuf ce soir ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

rien de bien passionnant :

je suis fatiguée et j'ai mal bouffé


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rien de bien passionnant :
> 
> je suis fatiguée et j'ai mal bouffé


 t'as mangé quoi pour mal bouffé ?


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> saloute
> alors quoi de neuf ce soir ? :love:



J'crache mes bronches à chaque fois que je respire trop fort... :sick:

_Mais à part ça, ça va _


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> t'as mangé quoi pour mal bouffé ?



va voir le thread special bouffe du soir


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'crache mes bronches à chaque fois que je respire trop fort... :sick:
> 
> _Mais à part ça, ça va _





arrete le decolleté plongeant !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arrete le decolleté plongeant !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:



Ha oui ? tu crois que c'est ça ???  


Euuuh qui c'est qui t'as raconté pour le décolleté, au juste ? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui ? tu crois que c'est ça ???
> 
> 
> Euuuh qui c'est qui t'as raconté pour le décolleté, au juste ? :affraid:




tu savais pas que les apn sont des sales rapporteurs ?


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui ? tu crois que c'est ça ???
> 
> 
> Euuuh qui c'est qui t'as raconté pour le décolleté, au juste ? :affraid:



Le printemps


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui ? tu crois que c'est ça ???
> 
> 
> Euuuh qui c'est qui t'as raconté pour le décolleté, au juste ? :affraid:


 Nan, garde ton décolleté, c'est pas à cause de ça


----------



## lumai (21 Mars 2005)

J'précise au cas où ça dérive... Mon décolleté va très bien !
Pas vraiment plongeant ce soir, j'le garde au chaud.



C'est mes bronches (en dessous là vous visualisez ?) qui me posent problème...
Bronchite asthmatiforme, avec sifflement, paraît.
:sick:


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan, garde ton décolleté, c'est pas à cause de ça



On dirait du sm.. quand il était jeune


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

et ben moi j'insiste....a decentrer le sujet !!!!!  

tu n'aurais pas eu ton asthma machin si t'aurais porté un double col montant


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> On dirait du sm.. quand il était jeune


 C'est un compliment  merci :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Mars 2005)

Je rentre d'un entretien d'embauche, ca c'est plutot bien passé...
On verra bien
En attendant, j'ai faim, 
A table!!!


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est un compliment  merci :love:



Mais c'en était un bien sûr !! :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'en était un bien sûr !! :love:


 j'ai déjà les lunettes de SM (voir mon profil)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre d'un entretien d'embauche, ca c'est plutot bien passé...
> On verra bien
> En attendant, j'ai faim,
> A table!!!





c'est bon signe  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà les lunettes de SM (voir mon profil)



Manque plus que le grosse moustache !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

c'est pas juste !!!!!!!!!!    


pour une fois que j'etais en rtain de poster quelque chose d'intelligent
on a fermé le thread


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Manque plus que le grosse moustache !


 j'en ai une fausse aussi


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas juste !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> pour une fois que j'etais en rtain de poster quelque chose d'intelligent
> on a fermé le thread


 où ça :mouais: ???


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est un compliment  merci :love:


Il est fou.


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas juste !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> pour une fois que j'etais en rtain de poster quelque chose d'intelligent
> on a fermé le thread



C'est peut-être pour ça qu'il a fermé ....   :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il est fou.


 on me l'a déjà dit...  Mais ça me dérange pas


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Mars 2005)

Ca verrouilles sec ce soir, deja 3 morts!!! a quand le prochain!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être pour ça qu'il a fermé ....   :love:




j'en suis aussi tartaitement convaincue moi aussi !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

et en plus eux les verts continuent de poster


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca verrouilles sec ce soir, deja 3 morts!!! a quand le prochain!



C'est clair ! En ce moment, là où le Finn poste le thread trépasse !


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et en plus eux les verts continuent de poster


 c'est bizarre :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et en plus eux les verts continuent de poster



Te nargueraient-ils ?


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et en plus eux les verts continuent de poster



t'as remarqué aussi ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2005)

ben non


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

si c'st comme cela moi je ne poste plus na !!!!  

et puis le rezba qu'il vient pas nous dire  q'ils perdent des clients !!


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si c'st comme cela moi je ne poste plus na !!!!
> 
> et puis le rezba qu'il vient pas nous dire  q'ils perdent des clients !!


 moi je vais aller peindre vite fait bien fait 
C'est parti


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair ! En ce moment, là où le Finn poste le thread trépasse !



B'soaaaar


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> B'soaaaar



On remballe ou bien ...?


----------



## mado (21 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On remballe ou bien ...?



T'étais déjà à poil ?  Pff, trop rapide..


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

il te faut du papier ?   

tu as le choix entre la charte et le texte de la constitution


----------



## Stargazer (21 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'étais déjà à poil ?  Pff, trop rapide..



Je le suis toujours ! A poil je précise ...


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il te faut du papier ?
> 
> tu as le choix entre la charte et le texte de la constitution


 les deux pour moi :love:


----------



## Bilbo (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il te faut du papier ?
> 
> tu as le choix entre la charte et le texte de la constitution


La charte n'est pas un texte constitutionnel ? 

Je sors.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je sors.




pourquoi ?   

tu es vexé parce que ils ont tué a la naissance ton thread tout neuf tout beau ?   


nannnnnn reste !!!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je sors.



Nan reste Bilboooooooooooooooooooo...       :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est un bug *récurrent*, ça arrive parfois lorsqu'il n'y a qu'un post sur la nouvelle page...



Donc pratique pour les casseroles et les plats qui vont au four


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

je vais vous souhaiter une grosse profonde merveilleuse *bonne nuit*













bilbo, vu que tu es en bas de chez moi   
oublie pas d'eteindre les lumieres et de fermer a double tour quand tu iras te coucher  :love: 


a demain surement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















spyro , juste pour toi  :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais vous souhaiter une grosse profonde merveilleuse *bonne nuit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bonne nuit !!!!!  robertav :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

allez hop, café pour tout le monde !!!



BONJOUR à tous


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

merci mais je prendrais plutot une tisane et hop, au lit...:sleep:

 salut a tous


----------



## Macounette (22 Mars 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

tiens, encore 6 messages et hop...... 

 Macounette....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

ici il fait pas tres chaud , juste un petit 8°

pas de soleil mais peut etre il verra taquiner mes fenetres
il est juste caché derriere les nuages 

fiston a une sacré fievre le tout accompagné d'une toux pas tres jolie  :mouais: 


allez opppp , un café c'est bienvenu  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ici il fait pas tres chaud , juste un petit 8°



ici, ça va....un petit 15°, mais ca va....



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> fiston a une sacré fievre le tout accompagné d'une toux pas tres jolie  :mouais:




Peuchere.....


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Nan reste Bilboooooooooooooooooooo...       :love:


Tu voulais dire BilboCut ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fiston a une sacré fievre le tout accompagné d'une toux pas tres jolie :mouais:


ça je connais bien : c'est ce que j'ai depuis plus d'une semaine (petite infection, donc cortisone - j'entends déjà les médecins du coin ramener leur fraise... enfin bref ...je plane toute la journée...). :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2005)

Eh voila, aujourd'hui je continue la course à l'appartement. le mien est vendu, je signe la promesse de vente ce soir. Fait chier, mais si je l'avais gradé je me foutais dans une merde financière monstre.
Ce midi, visite d'un petit loft. j'espère qu'il sera bien...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Eh voila, aujourd'hui je continue la course à l'appartement. le mien est vendu, je signe la promesse de vente ce soir. Fait chier, mais si je l'avais gradé je me foutais dans une merde financière monstre.
> Ce midi, visite d'un petit loft. j'espère qu'il sera bien...


et celui de 96 m2 (au sol of course) tu ne le prends pas ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Eh voila, aujourd'hui je continue la course à l'appartement. le mien est vendu, je signe la promesse de vente ce soir. Fait chier, mais si je l'avais gradé je me foutais dans une merde financière monstre.
> Ce midi, visite d'un petit loft. j'espère qu'il sera bien...


Controle bien la piscine alors


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

ca y est, je suis un Junkie de MacG......


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

/me pense que tu risque de te faire modérer avec ce genre d'images


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> * gKatarn pense que tu risque de te faire modérer avec ce genre d'images


exacte alors stook tu me donnes tout et sans broncher stp


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> * gKatarn pense que tu risque de te faire modérer avec ce genre d'images


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et celui de 96 m2 (au sol of course) tu ne le prends pas ?



le truc c'est que c'est super, mais c'est juste une surface et faut tout faire dedans. et moi j'ai besoin d'habiter quelque part!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> exacte alors stook tu me donnes tout et sans broncher stp



ok, mais je garde le gros cailloux quand meme.....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ça je connais bien : c'est ce que j'ai depuis plus d'une semaine





une semaine ?     

j'espere c'est pas le cas pour fiston !!! :mouais: 

je le bombarde se suppo doliprane 
(et non, c'est pas moi la mechante , c'est lui qui prefere cela aux sachest imbuvables)
et de sirop bronchokod


j'espere l'envoyer jeudi a l'ecole, il a un control


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Controle bien la piscine alors














Ca méritait bien un coup de boule!!!


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit, si ça derange, je vire.....


Personnellement çà ne me dérange pas (c'est pas à un vieux singe blablabla...) , c'est juste par rapport à la charte il me semble.


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement çà ne me dérange pas (c'est pas à un vieux singe blablabla...) , c'est juste par rapport à la charte il me semble.



j'avais compris et c'est gentil de le faire remarquer.... 


ps: c'est pas ce que l'on a appelé l'esprit canal?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'avais compris et c'est gentil de le faire remarquer....
> 
> 
> ps: c'est pas ce que l'on a appelé l'esprit canal?




Pourquoi, il y a encore d el'esprit à Canal? Je croyais qu'il avait été enterré par Bern et Wizmann...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, il y a encore d el'esprit à Canal? Je croyais qu'il avait été enterré par Bern et Wizmann...



justement, c'est 2 là on tout sniffer, depuis c'est mort, plus d'esprit Canal..... 


ps: tiens, 2005eme post, bonne année....


----------



## Franswa (22 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> justement, c'est 2 là on tout sniffer, depuis c'est mort, plus d'esprit Canal.....
> 
> 
> ps: tiens, 2005eme post, bonne année....


 Bientot 2006, si ce n'est pas déjà fait...


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2005)

Ca existe encore canal en dehors de Groland et des guignols ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bientot 2006, si ce n'est pas déjà fait...



Maintenant, c'est fait....

 Franswa et Bassman....


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe encore canal en dehors de Groland et des guignols ??



oui, il y a le zapping......heu..... et c'est tout.....
ha, non...les simpson mais ils ont arreté de les diffuser....


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe encore canal en dehors de Groland et des guignols ??



Juste les films et le foot


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Juste les films et le foot



et surtout des films du samedi apres le foot....


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

bon, je vais pas le repeter 25 fois, aujourd'hui j'ai assez floodé....    

:sleep: bonne nuit et à cet Apres-midi.....


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit, si ça derange, je vire.....m'en fout, c'etait pour reprendre une idee qui n'est pas mienne...
> 
> (ceci dit, je suis peut etre allé un peu plus loin en montrant le contenu et non le contenant... )



Il se trouve surtout que le post sur lequel tu fais un lien était une dénonciation de la chose, contrairement au tien, qui était "neutre".
Je pense te connaître virtuellement assez, Stook, pour penser que tu vaux bien mieux que l'argument "c'est pas moi qui ai commencé" et que ton recul te permet de comprendre le fait que ton image à sautée.
On peut être "accro" à différentes choses, alors ayez de l'idée et un brin de fantaisie lorsque vous arrivez a ce statut ! 



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement çà ne me dérange pas (c'est pas à un vieux singe blablabla...) , c'est juste par rapport à la charte il me semble.



Inutile de vous rappeler le nombre d'inscrits sur ces forums. Nous faisons tous, a un moment ou a un autre, l'erreur de penser que nous sommes "entre nous", simplement parce que quelques dizaines de posteurs participent à 90% des messages. Mais des milliers de silencieux lisent. Et il y a dans cette majorité des tas de personnes qui peuvent être choquées, influencées ou atteintes par des propos ou des images affichés ici.
Je ne suis pas en train de dire qu'il faut rester dans une ambiance salon de thé. Vous me connaissez assez pour savoir que cette idée m'est insupportable (d'ailleurs, si c'était le cas je ne serais pas là), mais ayez l'intelligence de le faire avec esprit, qualité et de préférence pas trop directement.

Eh oui, ca oblige à réfléchir et a choisir ses mots ! D'un autre coté, n'etes vous pas les premiers à trouver ces forums amusants parce qu'on n'y pratique pas le langage texto, que beaucoup de posts sont d'une grande qualité d'écriture, que d'excellents photographes ou illustrateurs y participent et qu'il y règne un esprit globalement sympathique ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> .
> ......que d'excellents photographes ou illustrateurs y participent et qu'il y règne un esprit globalement sympathique ?




et voila , une fois encore on a oublié de mentionner "des femmes remarquables"


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila , une fois encore on a oublié de mentionner "des femmes remarquables"



Autant pour moi : "et des femmes qui se font remarquer" !


----------



## nonos (22 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila , une fois encore on a oublié de mentionner "des femmes remarquables"



c'est bien vrai
à quand la parité sur MacG?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre coté, n'etes vous pas les premiers à trouver ces forums amusants parce qu'on n'y pratique pas le langage texto, que beaucoup de posts sont d'une grande qualité d'écriture, que d'excellents photographes ou illustrateurs y participent et qu'il y règne un esprit globalement sympathique ?


absolument vrai... 

quoique beaucoup étalent leur prose de manière indécente *, parfois  





* parfois même ça frise le scato...  

j'ai bien connu quelqu'un à une époque qui aidait des enfants "perturbés" en centre spécialisé et qui me parlait de leurs fréquentes envies d'étaler de la 'bip' sur les murs... depuis je ne peux m'empêcher d'associer un certain étalage épistolaire à ça.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien vrai
> à quand la parité sur MacG?



quand les hommes auront des enfants ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il se trouve surtout que le post sur lequel tu fais un lien était une dénonciation de la chose, contrairement au tien, qui était "neutre".
> Je pense te connaître virtuellement assez, Stook, pour penser que tu vaux bien mieux que l'argument "c'est pas moi qui ai commencé" et que ton recul te permet de comprendre le fait que ton image à sautée.
> On peut être "accro" à différentes choses, alors ayez de l'idée et un brin de fantaisie lorsque vous arrivez a ce statut !



pas de soucis, j'avais deja dis que si ça sautait cela ne me derangeait pas et que j'abusais peut etre un peu.....
sinon, je ne voulais pas faire du "c'est pas moi qui est commencé" mais j'aimais bien cette idée et voulais juste la reprendre, il est vrai que j'ai pas trop cherché et aurais pu (du?) faire un effort...
il y a tant d'addictions.....
mais Google ne m'a pas trop aidé (j'ai pas dit que c'etait ça faute...) et j'avais un petit coup de flemme.......(c'est fou ce qu'on y trouve des fois...)
en tout cas, merci d'avoir fait ce qui ne peut etre que le bon choix....

fin de l'histoire, je suis partit pour les 5000......








ps: au moins j'aurais demontré (si besoin etait) qu'a 2000 post on peut etre un bon gros nioube...
pps: nettoyage et modification effectués en complement de ta suppression de l'image.....me recouche... :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe encore canal en dehors de Groland et des guignols ??



Pourquoi, ça existe encore les Guignols? Je croyais que Gaccio avait fini par les tuer...


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mars 2005)

Ils ont eu un gros coup de mou, mais du peu que je vois, ca à l'air mieux que y'a 2-3ans...


----------



## Grug (22 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, ça existe encore les Guignols? Je croyais que Gaccio avait fini par les tuer...


 mort et enterré non ?
heureusement une petite presipauté subsiste


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mort et enterré non ?
> heureusement une petite presipauté subsiste


C'est sur, heureusement qu'il reste Groland...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le boss a sorti la table en fer forgé dans la cour, la bourriche d'huitres, le beurre salé, le pain et le Muscadet sur lie bien frais...
> _Elle est bien cette boite !_
> :love:  :love:



Ben heureusement qu'il a pas fait ça ici, l'iode aurait été un poil dilué, vu la météo.   

Alors, ce véquende charentais ?  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien vrai
> à quand la parité sur MacG?



Tu parles du côté femme ou du côté remarquable ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles du côté femme ou du côté remarquable ?




les 2 vont de paires non ?


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les 2 vont de _paires_ non ?



C'est trop beau, trop beau....

Tout se termine aux paires, même les jeunes filles, sweet Roberta...


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Samedi grand beau temps d'été, découvre-toi de tous les fils que tu veux, et puis du repos, de la bonne chair et du ballon dans l'herbe...
> Un détour par l'*Anus*, et retour tard hier soir, _tant pis si le grand a séché l'école et doit être tout fatigué aujourd'hui !_





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop beau, trop beau....
> 
> Tout se termine aux paires, même les jeunes filles, sweet Roberta...



Heu... c'est as en train de partir en vrille, là ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop beau, trop beau....
> 
> Tout se termine aux paires, même les jeunes filles, sweet Roberta...



C'est fou ces histoires de paires, quand même, non? Tout de suite, il y a du monde pour avoir des idées salaces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Moi le premier...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mort et enterré non ?
> heureusement une petite presipauté subsiste



Oui, elle n'en finit pas de mourrir...


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2005)

j'peux aider à l'achever ?


----------



## Grug (22 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'peux aider à l'achever ?


 fonce alphonse


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou ces histoires de paires, quand même, non? Tout de suite, il y a du monde pour avoir des idées salaces



J'étais justement en train de me faire la réflexion qu'il y a des tas de choses (physiquement) qui vont par paires et qui ne sont, justement, probablement pas salaces.

'Amok, mon cher, tu vas mettre de côté tes obsessions, enclencher la première et faire démarrer cette intelligence dont la nature, dans une juste répartition, t'a nanti au lieu de faire 50/50 avec un quelquonque nioub. Amok, tu vas laisser pour un temps ces futilités qui te permettent de faire fonctionner ton intestin avec divers produits surgelés, avoir la tête au sec et te pencher sur le problème' me suis-je alors murmuré. J'ai donc coupé le dictaphone qui crachait des chiffres sur l'augmentation de la consommation des boissons chimiques, posé le Mont Blanc modèle Star Walker, poussé le bloc notes au bord du bureau, fait craquer mes doigts, me suis mouché bruyamment, ai observé le résultat de l'opération avec interêt, été épancher une envie liquide, me suis versé le 317 eme café de la journée et essayé de faire le vide dans mon esprit, ce qui représente pour un modérateur du bar (les plus intelligents de tous les modérateurs), un effort surhumain.

Donc, prenons un corps féminin. Si l'homme est par principe vice et esprit mal tourné, c'est de ce côté là qu'il faut chercher : dans l'autre, objet de toutes les convoitises ! Cela devrait être simple : on fait les grandes gueules, mais globalement nous sommes plutôt admiratifs ! On plaisante, on affuble de noms grotesques, on vulgarise mais à l'arrivée c'est pour mieux camoufler notre faiblesse par rapport à tout ce qui est courbes et féminité, non ? Donc on va se poser, imaginer et réfléchir. Par exemple les genoux. Ca doit être neutre, une paire de genoux... Et puis, instantanément j'ai imaginé une femme à genoux. Et c'était très très très salace. D'ailleurs, cela m'a salacé pour la fin de l'après midi. Alors j'ai pensé oreilles. J'en ai vu de finement ourlées, admirablement collées sur un crâne avec de longs cheveux bruns. C'était joli. Et paf ! Cut, nouveau plan :  vues de derrière et balayant mon champ de vision d'un mouvement régulier et horizontal. Damned, ai-je pensé en mon for intérieur, n'y a t-il donc pas d'issue ? J'avais beau creuser, tout m'y ramenait. Je passais donc en revue fiévreusement et dans l'ordre : les pieds, qui peuvent avantagement remplacer des mains occupées à d'autres choses, les seins, les cuisses, les jambes que l'on prend à son cou, les lèvres plus ou moins grandes, plus ou moins entrouvertes, les bras, les nombrils (dans les cas vraiment exceptionnels), les reins et tout ce à quoi vous pensez et qu'il est inutile de mentionner ici...

Non, point de salut. La paire est par définition vicieuse. Puis, soudain, l'illumination : les yeux ! Je l'avais, ma paire neutre ! Hélas, en poussant la réflexion, l'évidence est apparue : les yeux sont probablement ce qu'il y a de plus dangereux. Souvent, lorsqu'ils brillent en nous regardant bien en face, ou du dessus, ce sont eux qui nous rendent salaces. Donc les yeux sont salaces par rebond, ce qui revient au même.

Je vais donc demander une modification de la charte, le terme "paire" ne devant plus être employé. Du moins jusqu'a ce qu'on me libère de cette chemise blanche dont les manches sont étrangement nouées dans mon dos.


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2005)

ca va aller amok, mais quid de la paire de baffes lorsqu'on reluque de trop pres les paires qui "salacient" notre pensée ?

Comme quoi c'est bien de leur faute aux femmes tout ca


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2005)

oui ya comme des odeurs de printemps ...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être neutre, une paire de genoux... Et puis, instantanément j'ai imaginé une femme à genoux. Et c'était très très très salace.




L'enfoiré il a bousillé mon après-midi !


----------



## Grug (22 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui ya comme des odeurs de printemps ...


 une paire de phéromones et le vit renait


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Heu... c'est as en train de partir en vrille, là ?



Anatomiquement parlant ?  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (22 Mars 2005)

Ah tiens, marrant, on me dit salace, de suite je pense a une moustache et des lunettes de soleil 70's


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2005)

Phheeeeeeeeww j'ai retrouvé mes pantalons larges


----------



## Grug (22 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, marrant, on me dit salace, de suite je pense a une moustache et des lunettes de soleil 70's


 salace de fruits, jolie jolie, jolie...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vais donc demander une modification de la charte, le terme "paire" ne devant plus être employé. Du moins jusqu'a ce qu'on me libère de cette chemise blanche dont les manches sont étrangement nouées dans mon dos.




si je corrige paire en pair , sa va aller ?   

tu ne fera plus une obsession ?   

je m'en veux , surtout pour la belle chemise blanche
je devra la repaser, surtout au niveau des manches !!! :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2005)

effacé


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> une paire de phéromones et le vit renait



    oui Monge Olivier ...   






MAis flûtte c'est pas ton nom


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2005)

Amok et ceterae  a dit:
			
		

> et tout ce à quoi vous pensez et qu'il est inutile de mentionner ici...



Je vois que tu as bien retenu tes cours d'économie libidinale


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les 2 vont de paires non ?



On dirait bien que oui


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'étais justement en train de me faire la réflexion qu'il y a des tas de choses (physiquement) qui vont par paires et qui ne sont, justement, probablement pas salaces.
> 
> [blablabla]
> 
> ...




 ouais mais là tu parles de _vraies_ femmes : sinon on peut employer "paire" pour les _fausses_ femmes là y'aura rien de salace pour l'amok que tu es


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2005)

Je viens encore de me choper une paire de boules :



			
				message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Amok.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2005)

rezba Monsieur testostérone ++ a dit:
			
		

> Je viens encore de me choper une paire de boules :



Tu t'es encore endormi sur le billard ? :rose:


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2005)

Comme la vie a l'air simple quand on est un mec... Ça laisse rêveuse..


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2005)

Joli ton nouvel avatar madonna !    :love:


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Joli ton nouvel avatar madonna !    :love:


 Très joli. L'avatar, le titre, la signature.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Comme la vie a l'air simple quand on est un mec... Ça laisse rêveuse..



 Ben oui. Tout se résume à une paire...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Comme la vie a l'air simple quand on est un mec... Ça laisse rêveuse..



Faut démystifier Mme la Madone, si l'option *"montagne de muscle branchée foot et tuning avec un pois chiche dans le crâne"* est décochée ça peut bien se complexifier un max la vie un mec


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais là tu parles de _vraies_ femmes : sinon on peut employer "paire" pour les _fausses_ femmes là y'aura rien de salace pour l'amok que tu es



Je pense avoir compris la phrase, ce qui n'est pas une mince affaire puisque tous les mots sont mélangés. 

Dis donc, Lornette de ma paire de ventricules et d'oreillettes, tu ne serais pas en train de nous faire une petite fixette, là ?!


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Faut démystifier Mme la Madone, si l'option "montagne de muscle branchée foot et tuning avec un pois chiche est décochée" ça peut bien se complexifier un max la vie un mec



 



_Sinon, pour la signature (et un peu l'avatar  ), on m'a un peu aidée _.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Joli ton nouvel avatar madonna !    :love:



Pareil


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Joli ton nouvel avatar madonna !    :love:



C'est vrai, sympathique, que l'autre y faisait un peu mal aux yeux


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> macmarco a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, simple et de bon goût


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...Hélas, en poussant la réflexion, l'évidence est apparue : les yeux sont probablement ce qu'il y a de plus dangereux. Souvent, lorsqu'ils brillent en nous regardant bien en face, ou du dessus, ce sont eux qui nous rendent salaces. Donc les yeux sont salaces par rebond, ce qui revient au même...



 ....   ...  :mouais: ...
c'est à ce moment là, en lisant ce post,que  je me suis souvenu d'une image que j'ai vu dimanche sur les forums...    :rateau:     :love:


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Joli ton nouvel avatar madonna !    :love:





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Très joli. L'avatar, le titre, la signature.





			
				TOutes et TOus... a dit:
			
		

> Trop beau ton nouvel avatar Madonna






bon comme tout le monde y vient ...    



  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ....   ...  :mouais: ...
> c'est à ce moment là, en lisant ce post,que  je me suis souvenu d'une image que j'ai vu dimanche sur les forums...    :rateau:     :love:



ARGH.....arrete, j'ai eu peur......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon comme tout le monde y vient ...
> :love:



*Mais oui, le tiens l'es chouette aussi Macelene*


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2005)

Mouais, pas mal.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, pas mal.



SM, tu deviens consensuel ou quoi ?


----------



## macmarco (22 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Très joli. L'avatar, le titre, la signature.




Ca me fait penser à ceci...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> SM, tu deviens consensuel ou quoi ?


T'es fou ou quoi ? t'as pas vu ma signature ???



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser à ceci...


T'es vraiment sur ?


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2005)

Waow :rose:

Je vais changer d'avatar plus souvent et arrêter les séances à 40¤ la 1/2h... Aussi efficace pour le moral :love:

Pff, finalement c'est facile d'être une fille aussi..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

je rentre apres une viste d'une maison.......  :mouais: 

l'annonce disait :

- situation exceptionnelle sur hauteur
ça c'est sur , sur un monticule en pleine campagne   

-jardin de 14 ha arboré et ensoleillé
a part un 10 m au plat appelé terrasse je sais pas où je pourait poser mes fesses
pour arboré oki si c'est  l'herbe sauvage haute 1m   

- 160 m habitables
ben ,l'architecte doit avoir le metre qui fait 60 cm  :hein: 

- construction traditionnelle 
beton cellulare pour les murs, agglos pour les fondations
pas etonnant les nombreuses fissures et l'humidité 


je vous fais cadeaux du prix !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

Bon'Ap...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je rentre apres une viste d'une maison.......  :mouais:
> 
> l'annonce disait :
> 
> ...


 C'est ça habiter sur la Lune ?
Ca me laisse mon rêveur


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça habiter sur la Lune ?
> Ca me laisse mon rêveur



 Global....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça habiter sur la Lune ?
> Ca me laisse mon rêveur



bah , au moins sur la lune tu as moins de chance d'avoir d'un coté les rails sncf
et de l'autre l'autoroute !!!!       


je met quand meme le prix , sa laisse rever : 349.000 euros !!!! :mouais:


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2005)

Eloignez les âmes sensibles du poste svp.
-------------------------------------------------------------
bijour bisoir.
Je peux confirmer une information dès ce soir (je m'en doutais depuis 15 ans): ma belle-mère est vraiment une p***** de c****. Ca me fait vraiment c**** pour ma demi-soeur, mon père, mon frère et moi tout particulièrement. Et c'est pas fini.
Y'a des journées de m**** quelques fois.

PS: excusez la vulgarité, mais là... ça me fait du bien.


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Eloignez les âmes sensibles du poste svp.
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> bijour bisoir.
> Je peux confirmer une information dès ce soir (je m'en doutais depuis 15 ans): ma belle-mère est vraiment une p***** de c****. Ca me fait vraiment c**** pour ma demi-soeur, mon père, mon frère et moi tout particulièrement. Et c'est pas fini.
> ...



M**** , bon courage.....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bijour bisoir........




il y a des jours avec et des jours sans 


prends le meilleur et laissse le pire    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2005)

Et n'oublie pas de tomber l'futal belle étrangère...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Eloignez les âmes sensibles du poste svp.
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> bijour bisoir.
> Je peux confirmer une information dès ce soir (je m'en doutais depuis 15 ans): ma belle-mère est vraiment une p***** de c****. Ca me fait vraiment c**** pour ma demi-soeur, mon père, mon frère et moi tout particulièrement. Et c'est pas fini.
> ...



Ben fastoche


utain
onne
hier
erde


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Eloignez les âmes sensibles du poste svp.
> -------------------------------------------------------------



A vous tous, empêchez la de vous pourrir la vie, non ? Il y a l'air d'avoir de la solidarité familiale chez vous. Mais bon, ce ne sont que des mots, je sais.
Quant au coup de gueule ça fait tellement de bien parfois 

Donc pas super le séjour à Montpellier si je comprends bien..? 
La prochaine fois, on boit un coup sur une terrasse ensoleillée..? si si y'en a parfois


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

je reve ?     

cette fois c'est sur  : sonnny a perdu la tete avec son imac !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben fastoche
> 
> 
> utain
> ...




bien joué, tu as gagné.....


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je reve ?
> 
> cette fois c'est sur  : sonnny a perdu la tete avec son imac !!!




C'est le fameux Think different !


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2005)

Allez hop le calbute sur les chevilles toi aussi, j'ai du kiki pour 12 ce soir..


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> A vous tous, empêchez la de vous pourrir la vie, non ? Il y a l'air d'avoir de la solidarité familiale chez vous. Mais bon, ce ne sont que des mots, je sais.
> Quant au coup de gueule ça fait tellement de bien parfois
> 
> Donc pas super le séjour à Montpellier si je comprends bien..?
> La prochaine fois, on boit un coup sur une terrasse ensoleillée..? si si y'en a parfois



heureusement le moral est remonté vite fait, on fait corps contre l'adversité ! Maintenant les choses sont claires et on peut agir !

Pour la terrasse ensoleillée, sans doute pas demain, mais pour le café, je suis libre demain tt la journée ! Avis aux amateurs et amatrices ! MP welcome.

Supermoquette: merci pour la traduction, c'était pas franchement clair   

et merci à tous et toutes pour vos réactions !


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Mars 2005)

Là, je me dis que le voilet de Webo irait bien avec mon avatar


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

il faut un doc d'urgence a sonny !!!!!    

quelle est la mysterieuse misture que Mme sonny 
a fait ingorgiter a son cher love ce soir ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

ho...mais tu reviens en force Sonny....  


 pitchoune.


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Eloigné



mis pas loin de tout plein de gens a pour boire un coup...    allez :love: la Vie c'est pas toujours facile.

C'est pas moi qui le dit...c 'est Poildep ...


----------



## Macounette (22 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il faut un doc d'urgence a sonny !!!!!
> 
> quelle est la mysterieuse misture que Mme sonny
> a fait ingorgiter a son cher love ce soir ?


rien, elle l'a laissé tout seul avec son kiki. alors forcément il est en manque. car, comme on le sait, les kiki c'est pas très bavard. 

du coup, il vient ici se consoler avec le piaillement de ses poulettes virtuelles préférées      

 bonne nuit à tous :love:


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour la terrasse ensoleillée, sans doute pas demain, mais pour le café, je suis libre demain tt la journée ! Avis aux amateurs et amatrices ! MP welcome.



Vu la couleur du temps, ça risque d'être Pub plutôt que terrasse. Faut juste m'accepter avec un petit bonhomme de 3 ans. Qui a plein d'énergie à dépenser !! Si son papa pouvait me filer la trottinette d'ailleurs ! 
Bref, à demain sûrement


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde;
Demain, j'ai une grosse journée, et maintenant, j'ai un super bouqui qui m'attend.
A+


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Vu la couleur du temps, ça risque d'être Pub plutôt que terrasse. Faut juste m'accepter avec un petit bonhomme de 3 ans. Qui a plein d'énergie à dépenser !! Si son papa pouvait me filer la trottinette d'ailleurs !
> Bref, à demain sûrement




tu pourras evetuellement le parquer chez sonny
il doit avoir encore de la corde qui traine chez lui     

sinon je peux te conseiller patochman
il a un super programme intensif pour les gosses


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu pourras evetuellement le parquer chez sonny
> il doit avoir encore de la corde qui traine chez lui
> 
> sinon je peux te conseiller patochman
> il a un super programme intensif pour les gosses




Je peux choisir ?
  

Dans l'intérêt de l'enfant bien sûr.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2005)

vas y...


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> vas y...



Ben Patochman en babysitter et la corde pour moi non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je peux choisir ?
> 
> 
> Dans l'intérêt de l'enfant bien sûr.



Heuuuuuu... Ce WE ; je peux pas. Je garde ma nièce et je dois lui apprendre à creuser des pièges vietnamiens... Ceux avec les bambous pointus :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben Patochman en babysitter et la corde pour moi non ?



tu la veux ma cordelette hein gourmande... :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuu... Ce WE ; je peux pas. Je garde ma nièce et je dois lui apprendre à creuser des pièges vietnamiens... Ceux avec les bambous pointus :love:



 Patochman....et cet acces FTP....ok?.....  


Rah, a cause de cette saison de neige, je ressemble a l'avatar du concombre masqué...


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuu... Ce WE ; je peux pas. Je garde ma nièce et je dois lui apprendre à creuser des pièges vietnamiens... Ceux avec les bambous pointus :love:



J'vais peut-être réviser mon jugement  Après je vais plus oser bouger un pied chez moi si tu le prends en stage commando ! Ton savoir faire et son imagination, j'ose même pas imaginer


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Rah, a cause de cette saison de neige, je ressemble a l'avatar du concombre masqué...



C'est le printemps... tu vas faire un malheur dans le potager...    :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (22 Mars 2005)

Bon apparemment c'est ici que tout le monde passe, alors je vais vous souhaiter bonne nuit ici  

Oui parce que je vais me coucher tôt vu que mes deux derniers sommeils c'était hier de 17h30 à 0h30 et ce matin de 6h à 11h... Je vais quand même essayer de me recaler un peu :rateau:  

Alors voila bonne nuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est le printemps... tu vas faire un malheur dans le potager...    :rateau:



Mouais, je suis pas convaincu.....a moins de me promener avec un masque et un bonnet toue l'annee, je passe pour un C** c'est jour ci.....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

oki, j'aurais pas du peut etre attendre 22h30 pour appeler un medicin de garde parce que mon fils a la fievre (40° ) mais est que c'est ma faute si depuis 21h j'arrive plus a la lui faire baisser la temperaure malgré les medicamants  ?

j'ai du gueler un bon coup pour arriver a faire deplacer une medicin   


la j'attends ......


----------



## macelene (22 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la j'attends ......



et ? il est venu ...?  comment va le fiston


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et ? il est venu ...?  comment va le fiston




le doc vient de partir....

il sait pas trop vu que a par la temperature il a juste  la gorge legerment irrité , 
il pense a une infection virale sans gravité,
 ça circule a nouveaux des "cochonneire" dixit le doc ....

alternance de doliprane et advil pour le moment


la je peux aller me coucher un peu plus tranquille   


bonne nuit a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bilbo (23 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire BilboCut ?


Tutut, je sais où est ma place. Il y a des personnage de légende qui, pour moi, sont du domaine du rêve et uniquement du rêve. :love:

À+


----------



## Bilbo (23 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Ce soir je ne te chambrerai pas.  Ces petits virus sont sans gravité, mais on ne peut pas ne pas être inquiet. Non, on ne peut pas.  

Bonne nuit.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir je ne te chambrerai pas.  Ces petits virus sont sans gravité, mais on ne peut pas ne pas être inquiet. Non, on ne peut pas.
> 
> Bonne nuit.



bonne nuit bilbo.....(je m'y ferai pas a cette nouvelle couleur....)


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2005)

Bon, je vais m'en griller une. Si j'avais les clés de la maison, je sortirai bien boire une petite bière.
J'aurai du demander au brother avant dodotime.
Bon, vu l'heure de tt façon, les bistrots ouverts par ici... ou ailleurs...


----------



## Macounette (23 Mars 2005)

bonjour teo. 
bonjour tout le monde.


----------



## Bassman (23 Mars 2005)

J'me leve et j'suis a la bourre


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2005)

Moi je commence la journee, il fait beau mais :sleep: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit tout le monde;
> Demain, j'ai une grosse journée, et maintenant, j'ai un super bouqui qui m'attend.
> A+



Un super bout kiki matant ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Eloignez les âmes sensibles du poste svp.
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> bijour bisoir.
> Je peux confirmer une information dès ce soir (je m'en doutais depuis 15 ans): ma belle-mère est vraiment une p***** de c****. Ca me fait vraiment c**** pour ma demi-soeur, mon père, mon frère et moi tout particulièrement. Et c'est pas fini.
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben fastoche
> 
> 
> utain
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>



On dirait que ça t'rapelle kek'chose


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que ça t'rapelle kek'chose



J'espère surtout ne jamais entendre ma fille dire ça de mon amie...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Mars 2005)

Alors, c'est calme ici ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alors, c'est calme ici ?



Fait pas tant de bruit, tu vas réveiller tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

Aujourd'hui il fait beau et il plane comme un léger vent de printemps : mélange de parfums féminins, de fleurs...:rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui il fait beau et il plane comme un léger vent de printemps : mélange de parfums féminins, de fleurs...:rose:



T'es célibataire en ce moment?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> T'es célibataire en ce moment?


non, mais les hormones se réveillent  

aujourd'hui je suis content d'être un homme


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alors, c'est calme ici ?


 
Qu'on leur arrache les testicules !!!

ça leur passera l'envie d'être calmes...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on leur arrache les testicules !!!
> 
> ça leur passera l'envie d'être calmes...


ya des fois...   non rien ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alors, c'est calme ici ?




tu veux que sa bouge ?   

pour cela on pourrait essayer en 

- proposer un croissant a sonny   
- une biere a global   
- une provoc a amouk   

qui commence ?


----------



## iTof (23 Mars 2005)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav."


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

ben alors personne a commencé ?   

c'est parce que c'est mercredi et que les enfants sont a la maison 
qui me un frein a votre debordante fantaisie ?


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on leur arrache les testicules !!!
> 
> ça leur passera l'envie d'être calmes...


Et d'autres envies aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et d'autres envies aussi






 Si tu attends les cloches au coin de ton nuage avec ça, elles vont encore arriver fêlées


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Tibo, tes goûts me surprennent toujours...


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


_Ça fait pas mal j'ai la peau dure _

A moins que ce ne soit une invitation ? 
Tu es une panthère maso ? 
Dans ce cas on peut s'arranger, mais en privé  

:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Ça fait pas mal j'ai la peau dure _



J'oubliais les cornes


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2005)

Salut a tous, je vois qu'on s'amuse ici....


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2005)

Ca devient sauvage ici je trouve...

   :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient sauvage ici je trouve...
> 
> :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>


 Tu aimes cette athmosphere tres cher ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient sauvage ici je trouve...
> 
> :rateau:








 quand ça sent trop le mâle (=sauvage)...


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Serveur central : XServe©, par Apple.
> Belle bête, niveau de sécurité absolue, on travaille en continu dessus, c'est un truc du futur, voyez ?
> 
> 
> ...



Tu ne gardes pas de copie en local ?


----------



## Spyro (23 Mars 2005)

Je comprends pas comment un travail de 12 heures peut disparaitre...
Tu devrais poster dans les forums techniques on pourrait vous éviter de voir ça arriver à nouveau...



_ Aujourd'hui j'ai un collègue qui a fait un peu vite un"rm" sur un fichier sous linux et qui me demande "elle est où la corbeille"... Mais lui c'est un doctorant en informatique...
Des claques _


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne gardes pas de copie en local ?


manifestement non   (pas rire, tout le monde a déja eu des emmerdes de ce type, pas rire).


----------



## Macounette (23 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Aujourd'hui j'ai un collègue qui a fait un peu vite un"rm" sur un fichier sous linux et qui me demande "elle est où la corbeille"... Mais lui c'est un doctorant en informatique...
> Des claques _


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
dis vite qui c'est que je l'envoie en tant que _spécialiste en sécurité informatique_ chez quelques... heu... "amis"


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2005)

Pourtant OSX server gère bien les groupes pour autant que ce soit défini  

Moi le problème est inverse : j'ai tellement de copie du même fichier par sécu que je dois jongler avec leurs heures de modif


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

encore quelque minutes, puis a table 

poulet en sauce tomate a l'italienne  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les enfants sont a la maison



J'en ai rencontré 4 aujourd'hui, des charmant/es têtes pas forcément blondes.

Et puis _Montpellier sous la pluie_ ça me rappelle un live de Daho, tout va bien.
Comme quoi y'a toujours une journée pour rattraper la précédente. 

Bonsoir à toutes et tous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai rencontré 4 aujourd'hui, des charmant/es têtes pas forcément blondes.
> 
> Et puis _Montpellier sous la pluie_ ça me rappelle un live de Daho, tout va bien.
> Comme quoi y'a toujours une journée pour rattraper la précédente.
> ...



pluie à Montpellier, t'as de la chance, la pluie c'est rare ici... le soleil ne l'est pas.
T'auras profité de quelque chose de rare ici (...j'aurais pu dire de très parisien    )
Le fin du fin quoi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai rencontré 4 aujourd'hui, des charmant/es têtes pas forcément blondes.






4     

madonna a parlé de 1 terrible peut etre en trottinette 
 ......elle t"a caché les autres , pas de chance


----------



## mado (23 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai rencontré 4 aujourd'hui, des charmant/es têtes pas forcément blondes.
> 
> Et puis _Montpellier sous la pluie_ ça me rappelle un live de Daho, tout va bien.
> Comme quoi y'a toujours une journée pour rattraper la précédente.
> ...




Et pas forcément chevelues les têtes .

Puisque tu parles de Daho, pour moi ce sera Corps et Ames.


----------



## mado (23 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 4
> 
> madonna a parlé de 1 terrible peut etre en trottinette
> ......elle t"a caché les autres , pas de chance



Chuuut 

Les trois autres je ne les sors que pour la carte famille nombreuse !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Chuuut
> 
> Les trois autres je ne les sors que pour la carte famille nombreuse !




okki je vois !!! 

tu les empruntes chez la voisine !!!


----------



## Franswa (23 Mars 2005)

là maintenant, c'est une soirée typographie qui commence :love:


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2005)

maquettes et 3D pour moi :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu attends les cloches au coin de ton nuage avec ça, elles vont encore arriver fêlées



Ouah ! C'est un "Paul Prédeau" ?


----------



## mado (23 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouah ! C'est un "Paul Prédeau" ?



Ça me rappelle un post avec *dis papa c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait ?* 
Parait que certains francophones ont eu du mal à comprendre l'allusion.
Et celle là ?


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2005)

charcuterie de saison


----------



## mado (23 Mars 2005)

Ça compte pas !
Tu vis en France, t'as la télé, et t'es pas végétarien


----------



## nonos (23 Mars 2005)

ben là c'est petit café et zou c'est reparti pour une longue soirée sur after&#8230;


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ça compte pas !
> Tu vis en France, t'as la télé, et t'es pas végétarien


 par là


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ça compte pas !
> Tu vis en France, t'as la télé, et t'es pas végétarien



ah voilà pourquoi je comprenais pas qui c'était ce Paul  

:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle un post avec *dis papa c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait ?*
> Parait que certains francophones ont eu du mal à comprendre l'allusion.
> Et celle là ?



Eh bien curieusement, moi, c'est pas la télé qui me l'a inspirée, celle là, c'est la lecture des aventures de Lanfeust de troy, quand Cixi, en ombre masquée, fait les présentations : "Mon dragon s'appelle Tornado, et mon fouet Polprédo".  

EDIT : Avis aux amateurs, cette BD est bourrée de jeux de mots sur les pubs télévisions


----------



## poildep (23 Mars 2005)

hop, je change d'avatar.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hop, je change d'avatar.



il aurait pas des probleme de constipation ton avatar?


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hop, je change d'avatar.


  tu bronzes vite


----------



## mado (23 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu bronzes vite



T'avais pas du boulot toi au fait  ?

Merci pour le lien, j'avais complètement oublié


----------



## macelene (23 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hop, je change d'avatar.



Content pas content... Content pas content...  Content pas content...  Content pas content...  Content pas content... D Content pas content... 

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

*je vous souhaite une tres bonne nuit *​


----------



## nonos (23 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'avais pas du boulot toi au fait  ?



Comment veux-tu bosser avec des schlapettes pareilles? elles ont l'air trop confortables.
Tout est dit sur la photo sur sa façon de travailler


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *je vous souhaite une tres bonne nuit *​




tu nous quittes deja......  

 bonne nuit......


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu nous quittes deja......
> 
> bonne nuit......



je me leve toi MOI !!!!  


et puis je suis une petite nature  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me leve tot MOI !!!!
> 
> 
> et puis je suis une petite nature  :rose:



ha, c'est vrai qu'il y a des gens qui se levent le matin, j'ai tendance a l'oublier trop vite.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me leve toi MOI !!!!
> 
> 
> et puis je suis une petite nature  :rose:



Ben justement, te couches pas, comme ça, t'auras pas besoin de te lever ... C.Q.F.D.


----------



## Macounette (23 Mars 2005)

bonne nuit tout le monde. :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hop, je change d'avatar.



T'as oublié la fumée qui sort des oreilles


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

Je viens d'entendre sur Inter que c'est* la journée nationale de la courtoisie au volant.*
Ah, ben, si c'est comme ça, je resterai piéton aujourd'hui


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mars 2005)

:couucou:
Si c'est la journée de la courtoisie au volant, je vais faier un effort pour ne pas hurler sur les pietons


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est la journée de la courtoisie au volant, je vais faier un effort pour ne pas hurler sur les pietons



... et sur les femmes, rien que 24 heures, même si c'est bien connu "femme au volant", la mort au tournant"     
... et sur le papé devant toi qui roule à 30 km/h
... et tu n'accélèreras pas en voyant les femmes enceinte traverser
... et tu t'écarteras pour laisser se faufiler les deux roues
... et tu ne gueuleras sur le type qui ne démarre pas assez vite lorsque le feu passe au vert.
... et tu ne gueuleras sur le type qui freine lorsque le feu passe à l'orange
... et tu ne grilleras pas de feux rouges
... et tu seras tout sourire ce soir, en rentrant chez toi, au lieu d'avoir une humeur noire dans les bouchons.
... et tu t'arrêteras pour laisser traverser les enfants aux passages cloutés.


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mars 2005)

Je suis vraiment obligé de faire tout ça???
J'ai au moins droit à un petit feu rouge quand meme, non? 

PS : Je suis toujours zen au volant, et j'ai pas de bouchons...


----------



## mado (24 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ... et sur les femmes, rien que 24 heures, même si c'est bien connu "femme au volant", la mort au tournant"
> ... et sur le papé devant toi qui roule à 30 km/h
> ... et tu n'accélèreras pas en voyant les femmes enceinte traverser
> ... et tu t'écarteras pour laisser se faufiler les deux roues
> ...



Impossible pour un immatriculé 30


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2005)

mouarf y'a bien que les glands pour se faire des journées de la courtoisie au volant... C'est ce genre de journée qui leur permet d'être des gros cons a l'année dans leur caisse ??


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2005)

tut tut


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Impossible pour un immatriculé 30



ouais, et j'oublais :

... et tu ne téléphoneras pas en conduisant.
... et tu ne stationneras pas sauvagement sur les trottoirs obligeant par la même les piétons à marcher sur la route risquant par la même une mort atroce en se faisant happer par un bus.
... et tu ne soudoieras pas les agents de la maréchaussée avec force de sourires pour qu'ils ne te collent pas un PV.

   

P.S : (message aux affreux qui seraient tentés de fustiger les immatriculés 30) pas mieux dans le 34


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

trop de chose a accorder   

je vais laisser la voiture où elle est et.......
je traversera sur le passage pieton meme si c'est rouge !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

t'as oublié:
- tu ne passeras pas au rouge comme un gros con
- tu n'accéléreras pas comme un gros con quand c'est orange
- tu ne prendras pas le couloir de bus comme un gros con
- tu ne jetteras pas tes cendres de cigarette par la fenê^tre comme un gros con, parce qu'il peut y avoir un deux roues à côté qui n'a pas envie de prendre tes cendres dans la gueule.
- tu ne liras pas le journal comme un gros con en conduisant


j'en oublie plein...




Mais yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaah The World Is Mine!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






















Pour feter ça, je boule!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2005)

Z'aimez pas rouler peinard, sans stress et en perdant maximum 32 secondes ?


----------



## poildep (24 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Z'aimez pas rouler peinard, sans stress et en perdant maximum 32 secondes ?


Je roule toujours peinard. Sur mon bureau, tranquille.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Z'aimez pas rouler peinard, sans stress et en perdant maximum 32 secondes ?



Si !! 

Et puis moi quand je vois un inquiet pressé ...très pressé ...  je suis encore plus "peinarde"


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Si !!
> 
> Et puis moi quand je vois un inquiet pressé ...très pressé ...  je suis encore plus "peinarde"


tu parles de l'inquiet que tu retrouve juste une voiture devant 24 carrefours après ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

tout depends où tu roules.....

si hors de la ville pas de probleme , vitesse de croisiere et zuuu on avance en serenité

si tu roules en centre ville là c'est un'autre histoire ...
et c'est pas la faute aux voitures ni aux motards !!!

ma ville est devenue pratiquement de 4 voies en 1 voie etroite  a sens unique (merci tramway  ) : les pietons traversent n'importe comment , sur passage clouté ou pas , vert ou rouge ....obligé de freiner , rique que celui derriere te rentre dedans ...et sa cause des bouchons a non plus finir...

le pire , le pieton qui te nargue en travarsant !!!! :mouais:  :mouais: 

si on mettrait en place un systeme comme en suisse  (donner une ammende aux pietons qui ne respectent la travaersée d'une voie  )  ça roulerait mieux et moins de stress


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2005)

Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse tout mettre la faute sur les piétons et pour la suisse le piéton est prioritaire, étant piéton je te dis pas copmment les voitures respectent ça.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse tout mettre la faute sur les piétons et pour la suisse le piéton est prioritaire, étant piéton je te dis pas copmment les voitures respectent ça.




en france aussi le pieton est prioritaire et il use et en abuse....

si tu veux je t'invite un petit aprem chez moi (j'habite sur une avenue)
en bas a 30 metre il y a un feux rouge, le pieton il faut croire qu' il  le voit pas 

resultat : bouchon a non plus finir et clakson esaperé des voitures de ne pas pouvoir passer avec feu vert


----------



## Spyro (24 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en france aussi le pieton est prioritaire et il use et en abuse....


Il manque surtout de se faire écraser à chaque tournant, l'usage du clignotant n'étant manifestement plus en vigueur dans certains endroits, comme sur les campus universitaires par exemple... 
Ça m'éééééénnnnnnnnerve ça   

Ça et l'impression d'être le seul à rester sur le trottoir à attendre que le feu passe vert pour les piétons 
M'en fous chuis pas pressé 

_ Comme dirait mon papa: "qu'il est doux de ne rien faire quand tout s'agite autour de vous"... :love:_


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2005)

Voilà, tout le monde abuse quoi. Il est là le problème.


----------



## Spyro (24 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça et l'impression d'être le seul à rester sur le trottoir à attendre que le feu passe vert pour les piétons


_Y en a parfois j'ai envie de leur faire un croche pied juste pour le plaisir   (hin hin)_

D'façon faut voir comment c'est fait un carrefour: la plupart du temps il y a au moins une des deux voies qui est "ouverte" aux voitures, le feu c'est pour la voie qui arrive pas celle qui repart. On ne peut donc pas en sortir: il y aura toujours des piétons qui passent devant des voitures et des voitures qui frolent des piétons de trop près. 

Quand on aura des voitures volantes ce sera autre chose   
_(Il faudra penser à se baisser quand le feu passe au vert  )_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de l'inquiet que tu retrouve juste une voiture devant 24 carrefours après ?



voilà celui qui se met à gauche à l'arrivée d'un rond point pour prendre la première à droite, celui qui double ... qui s'agrippe à son volant ... que te colle au cul (de la voiture hein ) celui que tu vois faire de grands gestes derrière toi, qui parle beaucoup aussi .ah ?..  ah il m'insulte beaucoup ? pas grave j'aime ça ! 

En général quand je le retrouve juste devant moi au 23 ème carrefour je l'applaudis avec un grand sourire parfois j'ose même un  non mais c'est vrai ça vaut le coup, stresser comme ça, s'énerver insulter, griller des feus, des stop, faire ch*** tous les autres (ils n'ont qu'à se pousser !) ... pour gagner .. tu l'as dit 32 secondes ! :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il manque surtout de se faire écraser à chaque tournant, l'usage du clignotant n'étant manifestement plus en vigueur dans certains endroits, comme sur les campus universitaires par exemple...



*... et dans tout le sud  *


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *... et dans tout le sud  *



 non pas vrai moi je le mets le clignotant !!!!

:hein: ouais tu vas pas me dire toi aussi, qu'ici c'est pas le "vrai sud" !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quand on aura des voitures volantes ce sera autre chose
> _(Il faudra penser à se baisser quand le feu passe au vert  )_


----------



## mado (24 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> non pas vrai moi je le mets le clignotant !!!!
> 
> :hein: ouais tu vas pas me dire toi aussi, qu'ici c'est pas le "vrai sud" !




Moi je le dis en tous cas


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2005)

Oué demain c'est la journée contre le faux sud


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Moi je le dis en tous cas



 pfff tu fais la maligne mais en attendant c'est ici qu'il fait beau ! et na !


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> mouarf y'a bien que les glands pour se faire des journées de la courtoisie au volant... C'est ce genre de journée qui leur permet d'être des gros cons a l'année dans leur caisse ??


:love: :love: :love: coud'boul.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oué demain c'est la journée contre le faux sud



 ouais et après les faux cils (mais non ZebIg je parle pas de toi :love: )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pfff tu fais la maligne mais en attendant c'est ici qu'il fait beau ! et na !



Bé, pour rajouter un pierre à l'édifice, je dirais que dans le sud, le vrai luxe, c'est d'avoir de la pluie, c'est tellement rare....


----------



## mado (24 Mars 2005)

C'est grave docteur ? 

Jour enfant malade aujourd'hui. Gris et humide dehors.
Peau d'Âne sur l'écran de télé. Et j'aime toujours autant :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est grave docteur ?
> 
> Jour enfant malade aujourd'hui. Gris et humide dehors.
> Peau d'Âne sur l'écran de télé. Et j'aime toujours autant :rose:




idem pour "malade"
cedric remplace "peau d'ane"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Bé, pour rajouter un pierre à l'édifice, je dirais que dans le sud, le vrai luxe, c'est d'avoir de la pluie, c'est tellement rare....




Ben oui il faudrait avoir la pluie ici, j'adore le beau temps c'est sûr ... mais l'eau commence à manquer


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui il faudrait avoir la pluie ici, j'adore le beau temps c'est sûr ... mais l'eau commence à manquer


 Tu veux qu'on t'envoie quelques nuages  en Belgique nous sommes servi


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2005)

Nan, garde ta flotte et laisse nous le soleil


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ah il m'insulte beaucoup ? pas grave j'aime ça !


 
Coquine va ! 

D'ailleurs c'est hors charte, qu'on la bannisse  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan, garde ta flotte et laisse nous le soleil


 Toute facon, tu sens rien avec ton casque alors qu'est-ce que ca change pour toi... 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

ben :hein: il faudrait qu'il pleuve la nuit, et qu'il continue de faire beau la journée !  ça ce serait idéal !

Enfin ...  c'est pas gagné !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Coquine va !
> 
> D'ailleurs c'est hors charte, qu'on la bannisse  :love:




 ouais moi j'veux bien qu'on me bannisse, pas de prob !  

PAr contre qu'on vienne pas me bassiner avec la charte ...  parce qu'en ce moment ...


----------



## Grug (24 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en france aussi le pieton est prioritaire et il use et en abuse....
> 
> si tu veux je t'invite un petit aprem chez moi (j'habite sur une avenue)
> en bas a 30 metre il y a un feux rouge, le pieton il faut croire qu' il  le voit pas
> ...


 :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2005)

Tiens y a Grug qui a attrape la jaunisse      

:love:


----------



## Grug (24 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est grave docteur ?
> 
> Jour enfant malade aujourd'hui. Gris et humide dehors.
> Peau d'Âne sur l'écran de télé. Et j'aime toujours autant :rose:


  peau d'ane :affraid:

tu as le choix entre le sucide et l'euthanasie.


----------



## Grug (24 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tiens y a Grug qui a attrape la jaunisse
> 
> :love:


 c'est l'idée de faire 30 metres pour aller poireauter 3 minutes à un feu rouge, plutot que de traverser la rue pour emmerder les gros cons qui klaxonnent


----------



## nonos (24 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> peau d'ane :affraid:
> 
> tu as le choix entre le sucide et l'euthanasie.





joli avatar  
c'est l'effet printemps?


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> joli avatar
> c'est l'effet printemps?


 Grug est en fleur


----------



## mado (24 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> peau d'ane :affraid:
> 
> tu as le choix entre le sucide et l'euthanasie.



J'hésite . Mais je vais attendre la fin du film d'abord !


----------



## Grug (24 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite . Mais je vais attendre la fin du film d'abord !


  avec une ordonnance de ton medecin traitant c'est sans doute remboursé par la secu


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'idée de faire 30 metres pour aller poireauter 3 minutes à un feu rouge, plutot que de traverser la rue pour emmerder les gros cons qui klaxonnent



ben non tu vois , je ne traverse pas cette rue
je ne saurais pas quoi faire dans l'autre quartier pas tres frequentable  

par contre je suis aussi la grosse conne qui claxonne parce que 
je n'ai pas envie de voir le feu vert  passer au rouge !! :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2005)

Au Kyr, au Kyrgyzstan, hihan hihan


----------



## Grug (24 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> par contre je suis aussi la grosse conne qui claxonne parce que
> je n'ai pas envie de voir le feu vert  passer au rouge !! :rose:



c'est mal


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de recevoir deux mels qui ont bien failli me faire pouffer ma salade de spaghetti sur l'écran plat de mes nu... heu de mon G5 N.O.P. _(Nitrous Oxyde Powered)_
> 
> *Message personnel :*  :love::love:
> 
> ...




Giga ...     On va faire une teuf de l'enfer...  :love:

 pas d'autres mots ... Faut que je m'organise...   vite fait bien fait ...  :style:


----------



## toys (24 Mars 2005)

fini de bosser enfin du calme apres 5 jour de taff je vais me coucher que ce soir la rumeur joue a anger


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Mars 2005)

... sur le pont... d'A. ... on y danse ... on y danseeee ....     

(J'ai bloqué le week-end...  :love: )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Giga ...     On va faire une teuf de l'enfer...  :love:



*PRÉSENT !!!!
:love:       :love: *​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Discret._




*TROP TARD... (!) *


----------



## mado (24 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Giga ...     On va faire une teuf de l'enfer...  :love:
> 
> pas d'autres mots ... Faut que je m'organise...   vite fait bien fait ...  :style:




Cool 

Hésite pas à demander de l'aide .


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

bon si j'ai bien compris, R.V., m. et  -d. vont faire la teuf.  amusez-vous bien  :love:

quant à moi j'attends avec impatience qu'il soit 16h et que je puisse partir en férié de Pâques   :love:


----------



## toys (24 Mars 2005)

elle est ou la teuff ??


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> bon si j'ai bien compris, R.V., m. et  -d. vont faire la teuf.  amusez-vous bien  :love:
> 
> quant à moi j'attends avec impatience qu'il soit 16h et que je puisse partir en férié de Pâques   :love:



Mais non MAcounette tout le monde va être convié...


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> Hésite pas à demander de l'aide .




:style:   merci MAdonna ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

*Le JoLi MoIs De MaI oU lEs FlEuRs VoLeNt Au VeNt (...)     *


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

a tous.....


dis, Macelene, vous faites ça en A pas à M?????
et le 15 donc, pas le 26, faut suivre, c'est pas facile...


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> a tous.....
> 
> 
> dis, Macelene, vous faites ça en A pas à M?????
> et le 15 donc, pas le 26, faut suivre, c'est pas facile...



Ben  c pas la même chose...     et puis c le 14 MAi pas le 15 ...  

Bon plus de détails suivront ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben  c pas la même chose...     et puis c le 14 MAi pas le 15 ...
> 
> Bon plus de détails suivront ...




ok, j'ai mis du temps , mais j'ai compris......


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Au Kyr, au Kyrgyzstan, hihan hihan



Avant ce matin, je savais meme pas que c'était un pays...


----------



## Nephou (24 Mars 2005)

donc r. v. va se rendre chez m. en essayant de ne pas se faire écraser par r. sous les yeux de s. attendant au feu le passage de peau d&#8217;âne


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

Tant qu'on y est, dites à GG que les clés du camion sont chez LN et qu'il fauut qu'il aille à M avant midi demain sinon TB va lui coller une b...


----------



## Spyro (24 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Giga ...     On va faire une teuf de l'enfer...  :love:


:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



_(voila c'est tout, mais entre nous ça se passe de mots n'est-ce pas )_


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ..._(voila c'est tout, mais entre nous ça se passe de mots n'est-ce pas ...)_


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Avant ce matin, je savais meme pas que c'était un pays...


tant mieux leur président s'est cassé au Kazakhstan


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on y est, dites à GG que les clés du camion sont chez LN et qu'il fauut qu'il aille à M avant midi demain sinon TB va lui coller une b...


 As tu prevenu que B. doit passer chez S. sinon il va louper le film de C.

Et puis mon D. t'attend toujours chez G., et si tu vois W. j'ai la meme chose pour lui.


----------



## Spyro (24 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> kyrgyzstan [...] Kazakhstan


Ben alors ta toux te reprend ?


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

ah que c'est bon de ne pas savoir et d'attendre ...   :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2005)

Les services mails sont tombés ?? 

Les mp ne fonctionnent plus ??


----------



## dool (24 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les services mails sont tombés ??
> 
> Les mp ne fonctionnent plus ??



Ce sont juste des Z'ami(e)s il parait !!! Et ils le disent a la fesse du monde c'est tout


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2005)

bah tu feras un poutou a J.L. et O. de ma part alors.

Tu retournes quand voir A. ???


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont juste des Z'ami(e)s il parait !!! Et ils le disent *à la fesse du monde* c'est tout


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bah tu feras un poutou a J.L. et O. de ma part alors.
> 
> Tu retournes quand voir A. ???



ben salt B tu viens qd voir M à A.  ?


----------



## dool (24 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bah tu feras un poutou a J.L. et O. de ma part alors.
> 
> Tu retournes quand voir A. ???



D'accord mais je ferai pas le meme poutou entre J.L. et O. ... tu m'en voudra pas  (bien que J.L. ca fais un bail que je l'ai pas croisé,meme au bout de sa Camel)

Ce W-E...ENFIN !!!


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2005)

Bah tu feras un enorme poutou a A. de ma part.


----------



## dool (24 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



 :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

tiens il pleut : Orage ô désespoir


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :rose:


Un lac j'aurais dis


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais non MAcounette tout le monde va être convié...


le dis pas deux fois je suis capable de faire le déplacement au sud de la France...  
_yo también quiero ver el sol _


----------



## Grug (24 Mars 2005)

c'est des coups à se retrouver avec tout l'alphabet


----------



## dool (24 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un lac j'aurais dis



Serait-tu en train de me dire qu'il y aurait le feu ???


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

maintenant que j'ai appris toutes les lettres de l'alphabet
on se prends un café ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant que j'ai appris toutes les lettres de l'alphabet
> on se prends un café ?



Un quoi ? un *C* ?


----------



## Spyro (24 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> macelene a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais non MAcounette tout le monde va être convié...       


:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Un quoi ? un *C* ?



La décence et Amok m'interdisent de te montrer une photo que d'aucuns ont certainement vu sur les forums... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais sache que tu es assis sur un C


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mars 2005)

Bon, et bien j'aurai attendu que ce thread ait 64 pages avant de poster dedans... héhéhé 

 à tous, ça faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas sorti de Kelle music...  :love:


----------



## nonos (24 Mars 2005)

histoire vraie:

l'autre jour un mec dans la rue ma demandé une "C"
-une quoi? (lui ai-je répondu)
-une "C"! 
-hein??! (je comprends toujours rien)
-une cigarette!! (m'a t-il expliqué en gros con que j'avais l'air d'être)

je suis resté perplexe. Après le "verlan" Le langage alphabetique arrive


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le tout c'est d'éviter que G. ne fasse passer tous ce tradada dans le forum RVVEC (Rendez-Vous Vous Êtes Cernés) !
> 
> :love:




Je te le fais *discrétos...*  


T'inquéquette donc pas ...  



Je t'ai dit...  je suis organisée...  je m'occupe de tout, enfin pour le début...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai dit...  je suis organisée...  je m'occupe de tout, enfin pour le début...



Et après tu laisses tout le monde dans la nature ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le tout c'est d'éviter que G. ne fasse passer tous ce tradada dans le forum RVVEC (Rendez-Vous Vous Êtes Cernés) !
> 
> :love:



ha be non roberto !!!    

j'avais tout compris et assimilé jusq'a là et maintenant 
un gros doute s'empare de moi avec ton G  

je dois reprendre tout mon alphabet


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je te le fais *discrétos...*
> 
> 
> T'inquéquette donc pas ...
> Je t'ai dit...  je suis organisée...  je m'occupe de tout, enfin pour le début...



Qu'ess tu disais ?    
Comme ça on voit mieux


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> T'inquéquette donc pas ...
> ]



La vache, je l'avais pas entendue depuis mon CP celle là...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

bon moi j'avertie discrètement  que demain après-midi entre 14h18 et 15h43 (s'il fait beau) je serais à Pau, parc beaumont, deuxième banc à droite sous la roseraie, un livre à la main ... o pas la peine que je vous dise le titre, vous n'arriverez jamais à déchiffrer de loin !)


:mouais: tout l'monde s'en fout de ça ! :mouais:

Bon je recommence :

   *Avis à la population macgéenne :*
demain L. sera au parc Beaumont de la ville de P., deuxième banc à droite sous la roseraie, un livre à la main de M.T., si le temps le permet , entre 14h18 et 15h43 (mais si le vent vient du nord seulement jusqu'à 15h07 ) ...


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon moi j'avertie discrètement  que demain après-midi entre 14h18 et 15h43 (s'il fait beau) je serais à Pau, parc beaumont, deuxième banc à droite sous la roseraie, un livre à la main ... o pas la peine que je vous dise le titre, vous n'arriverez jamais à déchiffrer de loin !)
> 
> 
> :mouais: tout l'monde s'en fout de ça ! :mouais:
> ...



De M. à L.  tout va bien les carottes sont entières...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> De M. à L.  tout va bien les carottes sont entières...



Pompompompom (dougoudougoudougoudougoudou) Ici Londres (dougoudougoudougoudougoudou), les Français parlent aux français(dougoudougoudougoudougoudou)


----------



## mado (24 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pompompompom (dougoudougoudougoudougoudou) Ici Londres (dougoudougoudougoudougoudou), les Français parlent aux français(dougoudougoudougoudougoudou)



Tout va bien . A est en zone libre..


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tout va bien . A est en zone libre..





Tout d'un coup j'ai un blanc pour A.   

​
   ​


----------



## macelene (24 Mars 2005)

*Monsieur Roberto vous avez un MP      *​


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Monsieur Roberto vous avez un MP      *​




waow, c'est plus sympa comme ça que l'avertissement du Vbul......


----------



## Caster (24 Mars 2005)

Je vais partir voir la SIG (Basket PRO A)


----------



## Grug (24 Mars 2005)

rien a voir, mais je viens de voir un superbe arc en ciel (double et entier) :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

bof je m'ennuie....je vais voir ce que je peux inventer en cuisine


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bof je m'ennuie....je vais voir ce que je peux inventer en cuisine





*Bon'Ap*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Bon'Ap*




ben non 


en fin de compte je suis resté là,
les enfants ont pas faim, l'homme vient de terminer sa sieste de debut de soirée   


on verra plus tard .... :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben non
> 
> 
> en fin de compte je suis resté là,
> ...



ha!?   alors, pas Bon'AP......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bof je m'ennuie....je vais voir ce que je peux inventer en cuisine



petit navarin d'agneau ce soir, ch'te conseille d'essayer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha!?   alors, pas Bon'AP......





c'est juste reporté d'une heure maxi 2 et puis 

"mamaaaaaaaaaan , c'est pas encore pret ???  on a faim nous !!!" :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mars 2005)

tu serais pas le spécialiste du navarrin toi? tu en as pas fait un y'a pas longtemps???


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> petit navarin d'agneau ce soir, ch'te conseille d'essayer



il est pret et bon ce navarin alors????


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> petit navarin d'agneau ce soir, ch'te conseille d'essayer





ben , faudrait avoir l'agneau, le savoir cuisiner et enfin l'aimer     


ps : je crois que tu es l'unique a pas avoir encore compris que moi et la cuisine on est pas trop bonne copines


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , faudrait avoir l'agneau, le savoir cuisiner et enfin l'aimer
> 
> 
> ps : je crois que tu es l'unique a pas avoir encore compris que moi et la cuisine on est pas trop bonne copines




hum....un bon petit agneau......








c'est aussi mignon que bon......hum......


----------



## Grug (24 Mars 2005)

bon, un petits extraits de mon bel arc en ciel de tout à l'heure


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bon, un petits extraits de mon bel arc en ciel de tout à l'heure



   il devait etre bô, tu avais bu......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hum....un bon petit agneau......








*Petit petit petit ....    *


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

hôoooo le povre !!!!  

je sais pas si sa vient de là mais:

je devais avoir 8 / 9 ans, mon pere a reçu pour paques un agneau ...
le lendemain ma mere , moi et la voisine on est en train de papoter 
quand on entend un pleur d'enfant et la voisine dit

 "tien , mon emanuele c'est reveillé "

et ma mere

"mais non, c'est surement l'ami de mon mon mari qui est en train d'egorger l'agneau  "


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Petit petit petit ....    *



tiens, DC, tu as l'air plus capable que moi......


----------



## Franswa (24 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, DC, tu as l'air plus capable que moi......


 Bonsoir  Bien fatigué de ma semaine je suis


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

c'est bien calme ce soir
tout le monde est sur burgerquizzmacg   

qui gagnera ?  


l'acide ketchup ou la graisse mayo ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

bon, je vais pas tarder pour une fois ....
depart pour clermond oblige......


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

*bonne nuit *    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir ! 

Bonne nuit Stook !


----------



## Franswa (24 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais pas tarder pour une fois ....
> depart pour clermond oblige......


 Bonne nuit stook !!!!!! :sleep:
 Stargazer et Robertav


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mars 2005)

Franswa !


----------



## Franswa (24 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Franswa !


 T'as vu je vais rentrer à l'olympe de macgé


----------



## Stargazer (24 Mars 2005)

Je vois ça !  

Moi j'en suis encore loin ...


----------



## Franswa (24 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je vois ça !
> 
> Moi j'en suis encore loin ...


 T'es pas si loin que ça !!! 
Bon je vais me coucher :sleep: 
bonne nuit !!!!!! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mars 2005)

On verra bien ! 
Bonne nuit à toi ! :love:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu je vais rentrer à l'olympe de macgé



P'tit joueur


----------



## Franswa (25 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> P'tit joueur


 héhéhé  C'est sur, quand on est une super star ! on peut se la péter grave


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

coucou tout le monde ! 
bon férié à ceux qui ne bossent pas 
bon courage à ceux qui bossent 

et bonne journée à tous :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

c'est decidé pendant mon café   

aujourd'hui on ira narguer les belfortains qui travaillent !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2005)

J'essaye de récupérer les 50 Gigas de aac que j'ai paumé hier...
Fait chier...

Heureusement, j'avais une sauvegarde de la plupart. reste à retrouver ceux qui ne sont pas sauvegardés et que j'ai filé à des potes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de récupérer les 50 Gigas de aac que j'ai paumé hier...
> Fait chier...
> 
> Heureusement, j'avais une sauvegarde de la plupart. reste à retrouver ceux qui ne sont pas sauvegardés et que j'ai filé à des potes...



Dis donc, toi, ces temps ci ... Tu devrais prendre un billet de loterie ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> coucou tout le monde !
> bon férié à ceux qui ne bossent pas
> bon courage à ceux qui bossent
> 
> et bonne journée à tous :love:


 Vendredi Saint est ferrie en Suisse ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

Oui, on est un drole de mélange protestant-catho.


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vendredi Saint est ferrie en Suisse ?


Oui, et lundi aussi.  on a un jour de plus que vous


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu je vais rentrer à l'olympe de macgé




oui, tu verras c'est merveilleux. Mais y'a erreur... on dit _dans_ l'Olympe de Macgé ! et personne pour corriger... 


Sinon, là je vais boire un café Place Satonnay (après Montpellier, Lyon...) et ensuite retrouver 2 macgéens en real life pour un vrai déj'.   
C'est pas le temps idéal mais ça ira très bien


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de récupérer les 50 Gigas de aac que j'ai paumé hier...
> Fait chier...
> 
> Heureusement, j'avais une sauvegarde de la plupart. reste à retrouver ceux qui ne sont pas sauvegardés et que j'ai filé à des potes...


Tipiak


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et lundi aussi.  on a un jour de plus que vous


 'tain  meme pas drole et meme pas juste :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on est un drole de mélange protestant-catho.


 on est un drôle de mélange tout court. :rateau:  



			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> 'tain  meme pas drole et meme pas juste :rateau:


Bah il vous en reste d'autres pour vous venger :casse:   genre Assomption, et ce genre de trucs. Mais les cathos ont effectivement plus de fériés :rateau:


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> on est un drôle de mélange tout court. :rateau:
> 
> 
> Bah il vous en reste d'autres pour vous venger :casse:   genre Assomption, et ce genre de trucs. Mais les cathos ont effectivement plus de fériés :rateau:




C'est commes les claviers et les guerres: les suisses font rien comme les autres


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> on est un drôle de mélange tout court. :rateau:
> 
> 
> Bah il vous en reste d'autres pour vous venger :casse:   genre Assomption, et ce genre de trucs. Mais les cathos ont effectivement plus de fériés :rateau:




ben nous en alsace on a tous cela !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est commes les claviers et les guerres: les suisses font rien comme les autres



C'est vrai que l'AZERTY est tout ce qu'il y a de plus universel et répandu.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est commes les claviers et les guerres: les suisses font rien comme les autres


Ça nous a même valu une guerre interne du doux nom de kulturkampf


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tipiak



Même pas. Tout vient de mes CD mais ça me gonfle de renumériser la moitié de mes CD


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

je vais me preparer......

il fait comment dans le territoire de belfort ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Mars 2005)

bonjour 

je me prepare pour l'AES de Clermont, 
je sais que je vais oublier 153 trucs, mais j'ai l'habitude......


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais me preparer......
> 
> il fait comment dans le territoire de belfort ?


j'te dirai ce soir je vais tout près


----------



## nonos (25 Mars 2005)

bonjour les gens!

petit message de bonne humeur en cette journée ensoleillée
j'ai même l'impression que mon Mac bourgeonne


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais me preparer......
> 
> il fait comment dans le territoire de belfort ?


 disons qu'il execute un enchainement de figures plutot complexes, mais tellement agreable :love: :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (25 Mars 2005)

Je suis en train de préparer mes affaire pour un petit week-end au ski


----------



## dool (25 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai même l'impression que mon Mac bourgeonne



c'est une illusion d'optique...c'est au bout de ton nez que ça se passe en fait


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Mars 2005)

C'est bientot le WE     
3 jours en normandie, ca va etre bon...
Mais aussi 3 jours sans le net  

Tant pis!!!

Bon WE à tous


----------



## Bassman (25 Mars 2005)

Bah moi je reste a la maison ce WE


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mars 2005)

Vous savez quoi ?

Je viens d'apprendre que ma boite où que je travaille dedans eh beh, elle va fusionner avec une autre boite. Je vous passe naturellement les raisons de tout cela parce que tout le mond e s'en fout et moi le premier d'ailleurs mais bon, là, voilà, ça répondra maintenant au doux nom de* LCM*

Je me demande si ce ne sera pas ce monsieur le PDG...     

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=6566


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi je reste a la maison ce WE


 Ben moi je bosse tous le week end


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je bosse tous le week end



Ouais. quand on est indépendant, les 35h c'est en deux jours qu'on les fait...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Vous savez quoi ?
> 
> Je viens d'apprendre que ma boite où que je travaille dedans eh beh, elle va fusionner avec une autre boite. Je vous passe naturellement les raisons de tout cela parce que tout le mond e s'en fout et moi le premier d'ailleurs mais bon, là, voilà, ça répondra maintenant au doux nom de* LCM*
> 
> ...



"Lépique épicurien" hein... ! ... hummm .... tu feras moins le malin mardi matin dans mon bureau...    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Normalement la stagiaire se barre ce soir, ouf... elle commençait vraiment à me casser les burnes (je ne mettrai pas de 'bip' cette fois-ci). 23 ans, elle a tout-fait-tout-vu et en plus elle te prend pour un con. Si on ajoute à ça le fait qu'elle habite en Normandie "mais que ici c'est trop pourri" et qu'elle partira dès que possible vers un endroit plus... enfin comment dire... moins... 


Enfin tant qu'elle avait les faveurs de la chef, tant mieux pour elle...

En tout cas elle me manquera bôcoup !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

tu parles de toi  à la 3ème personne du féminin ?


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

tu as tord, c'est pas comme ça qu'il faut  les prendre les stagiaires :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de toi  à la 3ème personne du féminin ?


toi je sens que tu ferais une bonne stagiaire...oups mon stylo est tombé, tu serais gentille de me le ramasser surperquetmo  

Par ailleurs je déteste les gens plus imbuvables que moi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de toi  à la 3ème personne du féminin ?



Ah ben... je comprend mieux le post maintenant... merci SM      :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs je déteste les gens plus imbuvables que moi


Ben tu dois aimer tout le monde alors


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu as tord, c'est pas comme ça qu'il faut  les prendre les stagiaires :rateau:



oui, c'est sur le bureau que ça se prend


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu dois aimer tout le monde alors


oui c'est vrai. Et mon stylo tu peux me le rendre ?


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est vrai. Et mon stylo tu peux me le rendre ?


 il est parti dans la stagiaire


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est sur le bureau que ça se prend


sur un DELLL sinon rien !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il est parti dans la stagiaire


je parlai pas du cigare cubain de Bill, mais du stylo.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je parlai pas du cigare cubain de Bill, mais du clito.



... du clito ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ... du coquelicot ?


 oui c'est ça


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Normalement la stagiaire se barre ce soir, ouf... elle commençait vraiment à me casser les burnes (je ne mettrai pas de 'bip' cette fois-ci). 23 ans, elle a tout-fait-tout-vu et en plus elle te prend pour un con. Si on ajoute à ça le fait qu'elle habite en Normandie "mais que ici c'est trop pourri" et qu'elle partira dès que possible vers un endroit plus... enfin comment dire... moins...
> 
> 
> Enfin tant qu'elle avait les faveurs de la chef, tant mieux pour elle...
> ...


merde t'as fais comment pour intercepter ce mp qui parle de toi ????


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2005)

SM, on avait dit qu'on ferait discret sur les MP...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde t'as fais comment pour intercepter ce mp qui parle de toi ????



c'est pas de lui : ça parle de faveur de LA chef... pas DU chef...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde t'as fais comment pour intercepter ce mp qui parle de toi ????


ouais ... bon ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merde t'as fais comment pour intercepter ce mp qui parle de toi ????



où l'on reparle de la sécurité des réseaux informatiques...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas de lui : ça parle de faveur de LA chef... pas DU chef...



Promotion canapé quand tu nous tiens....

[Mode chef on] Tigrou, tu veux la voir ma forêt des rêves bleus? [/mode chef off]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette, je te trouve bien agressif ces derniers temps, et tout particulièrement à l'encontre de la gent féminine. J'exige des excuses pour ces dames !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

nioube un jour, nioube tu sors


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette, je te trouve bien agressif ces derniers temps, et tout particulièrement à l'encontre de la gent féminine. J'exige des excuses pour ces dames !


Oui tu as raison    Fab fait tes excuses


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> supermoquette, je te trouve bien agressif ces derniers temps, et tout particulièrement à l'encontre de la gent féminine. J'exige des excuses pour ces dames !


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu as raison    Fab fait tes excuses



Ok SM, j'arrête de dire du mal de ta soeur...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

ouais bon ça va j'ai compris  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu as raison    Fab fait tes excuses



Non, non ! Je veux parler de tous ces sous-entendus (comme un string) qui tournent en ridicule nos charmantes camarades. Tu ne t'en sortiras pas comme ça !


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non, non ! Je veux parler de tous ces sous-entendus (comme un string) qui tournent en ridicule nos charmantes camarades. Tu ne t'en sortiras pas comme ça !



Pour moi, un string, c'est pas un sous entendu, c'est une invitation...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non, non ! Je veux parler de tous ces sous-entendus (comme un string) qui tournent en ridicule nos charmantes camarades. Tu ne t'en sortiras pas comme ça !


Mais je l'ai changé hier ???? t'es un parano de l'hygiène ma parole !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2005)

Tigrou ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tigrou ?




Comme il est mimi ton avatar Finnou!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tigrou ?


oui ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> oui ?



va jouer à collin maillard sur l'autoroute


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> va jouer à collin maillard sur l'autoroute


je t'aurais cru plus fin


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

devant un péage c'est pas du jeu


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je t'aurais cru plus fin


plus fin ? question de minutes


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je t'aurais cru plus fin



Ca fait toujours ça au début...


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je t'aurais cru plus fin


 tu as raison, vas plutot jouer à colin maillard sur la nationale


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je t'aurais cru plus fin



Non, il s'appelle Finn.


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, il s'appelle Finn.


 tiens, un vache mauve


----------



## poildep (25 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens, un vache mauve


que c'est mignon. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



Ça ne peut pas être pis...


----------



## poildep (25 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne peut pas être pis...


 tu trouves ça lait ?


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu trouves ça lait ?


 meuuh non


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu trouves ça lait ?



C'est un peu bis-cornu, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> que c'est mignon. :love:



Roooo la vache !  Elle est mimi  

  et pis en plus elle a une grosse cloche !


----------



## mado (25 Mars 2005)

Tiens une photo de l'AES de ce week-end ?


----------



## Nephou (25 Mars 2005)

La tour Eiffel scintille ; les bateaux-mouche aveuglent les façade des immeubles de leur commentaires polyglottes et je songe maintenant à plier l&#8217;écran de mon Powerbook. Le pavé  noir IBM sommeille depuis longtemps.

Direction le rez-de-chaussée et la loge des gardiens puis le pont de l&#8217;Alma.


Bon week-end à tous.

B.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2005)

j'ai fini d'ouvrir les 3 douzaines d'oursins (pôôôvres bêtes !)...
Je sirote un bon pure malt...

Aujourd'hui peut être... et surement demain


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

je viens de rentrer du territoire de belfort....

avis important ne demandez pas a vos gosses 
" tu veux quoi du lapin de paques?" 

reponse de fifille : un ipod mini rose  :love: 

reponse de fiston : la nitendo ds  :love:  :love:  :love: 


et le chocolat alors ??????     


beh, du choco il s'en foutent !!! :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Mars 2005)

oui bin moi la principale du college ,elle se gave de choco!!! le college la stresse!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de rentrer du territoire de belfort....
> 
> avis important ne demandez pas a vos gosses
> " tu veux quoi du lapin de paques?"
> ...



Mais fout leur des branlées à tes moutards, et tout ira mieux !!!

Fait toi un tennis elbow en leur avoinant la tronche (du plat de la main...quand même...) !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mars 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> oui bin moi la principale du college ,elle se gave de choco!!! le college la stresse!!!



et un ptit stage en usine ???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais fout leur des branlées à tes moutards, et tout ira mieux !!!
> 
> Fait toi un tennis elbow en leur avoinant la tronche (du plat de la main...quand même...) !!!




    

t'es insopportable !!!!    


ben non   :rose:  j'ai plutot fait du tennis avec la cb


----------



## Freelancer (25 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fait toi un tennis elbow en leur avoinant la tronche


----------



## Freelancer (25 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai plutot fait du tennis avec la cb



Et t'as fais comme mauresmo? c'est toi qui a perdu?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as fais comme mauresmo? c'est toi qui a perdu?





oui   


demain je vais jouer au loto , je verrai si j'ai plus de chance      




ps: je comprends pas si la nitendo a eté offerte a fiston ou a l'homme   
il l'a plus laché depuis qu'il a mis au lit son fils


----------



## mado (25 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui
> 
> 
> demain je vais jouer au loto , je verrai si j'ai plus de chance
> ...




Dis donc, soit le chocolat a beaucoup augmenté, soit l'ipod (même mini  ) et la nintendo ont beaucoup baissé ... Je pensais pas qu'on pouvait interchanger les deux achats aussi facilement..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, soit le chocolat a beaucoup augmenté, soit l'ipod (même mini  ) et la nintendo ont beaucoup baissé ... Je pensais qu'on pouvait interchanger les deux achats aussi facilement..




je te l'ai dit :

il ne faut pas leur demander ce qu'il veulent du lapin !!!    




ps:
moi : ben dis donc , comptez pas sur moi pour vous acheter un tas de chocolat
fifille : de toute façon j'en veux pas , sa donne de bouton et sa fait grossir et si je grossis tu dois me racheter une nouvelle gerderobe


----------



## Freelancer (25 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi : ben dis donc , comptez pas sur moi pour vous acheter un tas de chocolat
> fifille : de toute façon j'en veux pas , sa donne de bouton et sa fait grossir et si je grossis tu dois me racheter une nouvelle garderobe



Les enfants sont fôôôôôrrrrmidââââbles (sous vos applaudissement)    

Heu, tes mômes, t'as jamais pensé à les vendre ou à les echanger contre qqchose de plus utiles?   
parceque j'imagine que le delai de retraction de 7 jours a expiré?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Heu, tes mômes, t'as jamais pensé à les vendre ou à les echanger contre qqchose de plus utiles?
> parceque j'imagine que le delai de retraction de 7 jours a expiré?




pour fifille ; elle etait tellemeent moche que on ne la prenait jamais pour "model" dans la classe "apprendre a laver, changer et biberonner un bebé"

pour fiston : il pleurait tellement qu'il m'ont interdit de le mettre en pouponniere la nuit


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2005)

pour fifille ; elle etait tellemeent moche

hum désolé mais... (je me modère)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour fifille ; elle etait tellemeent moche
> 
> hum désolé mais... (je me modère)



23 %  :casse:  :style:  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> 23 %  :casse:  :style:  :mouais:


moins je poste depuis le DELL de mon frère


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour fifille ; elle etait tellemeent moche
> 
> hum désolé mais... (je me modère)




mais quoi ?   

c'est ma fille oki mais j'ai quand meme des yeux pour voir :

elle n'etait pas blanche mais un teint orangé
les cheveux a la punk de 3 cm impossible a plaquer
des yeux en fente, a croire que le pere etait un chinois

rien a voir a coté des bebés tout rose et blond


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle n'etait pas blanche mais un teint orangé
> les cheveux a la punk de 3 cm impossible a plaquer


ben nickel non ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2005)

dieu c'est rapide un DELL foutre diable ! bon c'est super moche ces polices crénelées on dirait le moyen-âge


----------



## nonos (26 Mars 2005)

chez moi aussi c'est retour moyen âge, m aborne airport express me casse les C&#8230; obligé de retourner chercher mon HUB ethernet.
express express&#8230; j'ai mis du temps a les retrouver mes cables ethernet


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> chez moi aussi c'est retour moyen âge, m aborne airport express me casse les C&#8230; obligé de retourner chercher mon HUB ethernet.
> express express&#8230; j'ai mis du temps a les retrouver mes cables ethernet


Un hub ? penches-toi


----------



## nonos (26 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un hub ? penches-toi



je veux rester innocent!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> je veux rester innocent!


Allez soit multi-tâche ! fais honneur à ton mac


----------



## nonos (26 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allez soit multi-tâche ! fais honneur à ton mac



arretes mon Mac t'a entendu et me regarde bizarrement, il a le tirroir qui vient de sortir


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2005)




----------



## nonos (26 Mars 2005)

merde! j'ai une copine qui s'en sert il faut que je la previenne que c'est pas bon elle

mais tu l'as pas acheté quand même? car je me demande comment on peut recuperer un truc pareil?


----------



## Grug (26 Mars 2005)

:sleep: picoloso a bouracho :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: picoloso a bouracho :rateau:



bouracho, c'est de l'italien non ? Ça veut dire "borracho" ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

*borracho* un mot italien ?   


*NON !!!!!*


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2005)

pfiouh, ...  non, rien. :sleep:


:rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Mars 2005)

un petit  de Clermont...


----------



## Franswa (26 Mars 2005)

vive le week end !!!!!!!!


----------



## nonos (26 Mars 2005)

Bonjour!!

tiens c'est reparé le forum MacG?


----------



## Franswa (26 Mars 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!!
> 
> tiens c'est reparé le forum MacG?


 il était cassé ???


----------



## Avril-VII (26 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> il était cassé ???



Wi je crois, pendant 5 ou 10 minutes... :rateau:
Ou c'était chez moi je sais pas mais pfiouu !
Joyeuses paques, il faut que j'aille faire les nids en mousse pour les cloches.
A 15 ans tout de même ....


----------



## macelene (26 Mars 2005)

À TOutes et TOus ceux qui ne vont pas se balader ailleurs que dans le bar ....  


*QUE  ....*






*Certain(e)s sont à deux heures de la cité PApale ...    et que bon sont aussi les bienvenu(e)s...  *


----------



## nonos (26 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Wi je crois, pendant 5 ou 10 minutes... :rateau:
> Ou c'était chez moi je sais pas mais pfiouu !
> Joyeuses paques, il faut que j'aille faire les nids en mousse pour les cloches.
> A 15 ans tout de même ....




le patron était pas réveillé, grosse soirée, couché tard&#8230;


----------



## Franswa (26 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Wi je crois, pendant 5 ou 10 minutes... :rateau:
> Ou c'était chez moi je sais pas mais pfiouu !
> Joyeuses paques, il faut que j'aille faire les nids en mousse pour les cloches.
> A 15 ans tout de même ....


 C'était donc ça !!!


----------



## Grug (26 Mars 2005)

:affraid: l'aspirine, qui a fini l'aspirine ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


Essayes celui là SM !!    :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Mars 2005)

Attendez, attendez, je dois vérifier quelques chose...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Mars 2005)

C'est bien ça, 




:love:


ça fait plus d'un an que je traîne mes pattes ici.


----------



## toys (26 Mars 2005)

je suis completteemt deconeter de macg qu es qui se passe de nouveaux ici?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis completteemt deconeter de macg qu es qui se passe de nouveaux ici?



tu t'es déconneté, oh, tu déconnes là !


----------



## toys (26 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es déconneté, oh, tu déconnes là !



non s est que je  taf 24/24 et 7/7 donc plus le temps de venir ici ca doit etre le 4 eme message en une semaine   si qui fait peut mais le pire s est user de nuit j y est pas mi les pieds depuis un moment!


----------



## mado (26 Mars 2005)

1ère grosse teuf du printemps.. sous la pluie 
Et un soir où on perd une heure en plus ... 

Talchan, c'est moi qui roule et toi tu prends le plan, je sens qu'on va se perdre


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2005)

bé grosse teuf ici aussi, at home, plein de bon son et tout et tout, pas sous la pluie mais ça va être  *rudement* arrosé, je vous dis que ça      :bebe:


----------



## mado (26 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> bé grosse teuf ici aussi, at home, plein de bon son et tout et tout, pas sous la pluie mais ça va être  *rudement* arrosé, je vous dis que ça      :bebe:



Ben envoie un plan, on sait jamais


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben envoie un plan, on sait jamais








ça va ou tu veux plus précis ?


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> bé grosse teuf ici aussi, at home, plein de bon son et tout et tout, pas sous la pluie mais ça va être  *rudement* arrosé, je vous dis que ça      :bebe:



Burp....!!! Si j'ose dire

autrement bonsoir


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

je vais vite vous faire un 

j'ai des invités ce soir, sa va pas etre triste !!!     :love:


----------



## Caster (26 Mars 2005)

il y a un match de foot ce soir .... France vs Suisse .....


C'est pas génial


----------



## Grug (26 Mars 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> il y a un match de foot ce soir .... France vs Suisse .....
> 
> 
> C'est pas génial


 on s'en branle non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *borracho* un mot italien ?
> 
> 
> *NON !!!!!*



Meuh non ! T'as pas compris, c'est "picoloso a bouracho" que je soupçonne d'être italien, borracho, c'est ivrogne en español


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> on s'en branle non ?



ça c'est sur qu'on s'en branle, à s'en bruler la teub...

ils peuvent tous s'entretuer à coup de ballon de foot, c'est toujours qu'on aura pas à faire par la suite.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est sur qu'on s'en branle, à s'en bruler la teub...
> 
> ils peuvent tous s'entretuer à coup de ballon de foot, c'est toujours qu'on aura pas à faire par la suite.



Note, vu que presque tous les postes de télé modernes ont un bouton "Marche/arrêt", pendant qu'ils jouent au foute, ils ne nous pompent pas l'air !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> on s'en branle non ?


 yep, moi j'essaye de jouer à ET


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> il y a un match de foot ce soir .... France vs Suisse .....
> 
> 
> C'est pas génial


 Ca va être chaud à Clermont


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> yep, moi j'essaye de jouer à ET



Bof, un peu de fond de teint, et ça doit le faire, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

apres quelques bouteilles de grand crus de gewurrztraimer et autre 
je vais au lit...    


bon je ne suis pas bien nette mais le lit est pas loins !!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Bonne bourre


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

je viens de me lever , la tete ne va pas trop bien   

il n'est pas 9h mais 10 h , 
j'ai rdv a 11h pour la cueillette des oeufs choco
et en plus il fait pas beau   


la journée va etre dure  :sleep:  :sleep:      






ps: qui vient  m'aider a ranger et debarasser de reste de hier soir ?


----------



## Talchan (27 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> 1ère grosse teuf du printemps.. sous la pluie
> Et un soir où on perd une heure en plus ...
> 
> Talchan, c'est moi qui roule et toi tu prends le plan, je sens qu'on va se perdre



Ben c'était facile faillait juste suivre le son des cloches, ça doit être l'époque qui veux ça


----------



## Avril-VII (27 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je viens de ramasser tous les oeux de paques dehors..... Sous la pluie :rateau:
La récolte était normale, tranquille comme tous les ans. Le mieux c'est chez ma grand mère et sa voisine... Là, c'est une autre paire de manches.

Moi aussi je suis fatigué, nous sommes rentrés à minuit de la messe pascale... Et M. L'abbé payait un coup à boire après :mouais: sisi !
IceTea et Oasis :rateau:
Mais c'était quand même super sympa !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2005)

Là, c'est la pause... 
 j'y retourne dans une heure. 


Où?


ben à mon travail, pardi!


----------



## mado (27 Mars 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'était facile faillait juste suivre le son des cloches, ça doit être l'époque qui veux ça




T'es tombée du lit ou quoi ?


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Mars 2005)

Christelle75015 a changé pour "Irish whistle"


----------



## Spyro (27 Mars 2005)

Irish whistle a dit:
			
		

> Christelle75015 a changé pour "Irish whistle"


----------



## Macounette (27 Mars 2005)

Irish whistle a dit:
			
		

> Christelle75015 a changé pour "Irish whistle"


en effet, nouveau pseudo, nouvel avatar...  il n'y a qu'à la signature (très sympa d'ailleurs) qu'on puisse te reconnaître.

Bon retour parmi nous Christelle


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca va être chaud à Clermont



:mouais: 0/0, on a meme pas pu taquiner le webO......


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2005)

Irish whistle a dit:
			
		

> Christelle75015 a changé pour "Irish whistle"


   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

là je retourne a la sieste  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

a plus tard le boulages de paques
trop fatigué pour  vous chercher


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :love:




Je craaaaaaqueee tout à fait mon style

Super merci cher adepte de Nikita Mandrika


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2005)

Irish whistle a dit:
			
		

> Je craaaaaaqueee tout à fait mon style
> 
> Super merci cher adepte de Nikita Mandrika



ça mériterait presque un nouveau thread !?... non ?    :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ça mériterait presque un nouveau thread !?... non ?    :love:



A toi l honneur


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

me revoila apres 3h de sieste , plus cassé que avant


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me revoila apres 3h de sieste , plus cassé que avant


 et oui, c'est souvent comme ça après une sieste


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2005)

Soirée entre filles...    @ plus tard


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

matinée boulot, midi boulot, aprem' midi boulot, soirée boulot.
et personne ne m'a offert de caviar en chocolat.
joyeuses pâques


----------



## macelene (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> matinée boulot, midi boulot, aprem' midi boulot, soirée boulot.
> et personne ne m'a offert de caviar en chocolat.
> joyeuses pâques





 tu viens ...?         allez je pense à toi :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

et le premier qui me dit que j'ai pas été les chercher au fond du bocal il s'en prend un rouge  :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

il est 22h15 me dit mon ordi , moi j'ai l'impression qu'il est bien plus tot


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Mars 2005)

petit week-end tranquille mais bien chargé...  

Demain en plus, j'ai congé et je vais voir Arno au Forum de Liège :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

tiens , je viens de me faire bouler gris  
ça m'apprendra à repondre dans les forums techniques :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## Spyro (27 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Soirée entre filles...    @ plus tard


PHOTOS

euh...

non rien  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> petit week-end tranquille mais bien chargé...



 oulala que c'est vilain une femme qui boit ! :rateau: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oulala que c'est vilain une femme qui boit ! :rateau: :hosto: :modo:


 Même pas 

j'ai profité du magnifique soleil ce samedi en allant faire mes courses, j'ai revus pas mal de connaissances sur le week-end, j'ai beaucoup bougé...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> PHOTOS
> euh...
> non rien  :rateau:



si  tu y tien mais , vraiment rien d'erotique !!!


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir le monde !


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir le monde !


 Saloute !!! :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

tiens, c'est le retour des serials floudeurs


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Saloute à toi Franswa !  :love:

Ca va ?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiens, c'est le retour des serials floudeurs



Où, Où Où ???


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Who let the dogs out ???? Où où où où !!


----------



## Spyro (27 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si  tu y tien mais , vraiment rien d'erotique !!!


C'était pas à toi que je disais ça hein... à moins que... non c'est pas possible...  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Saloute à toi Franswa !  :love:
> 
> Ca va ?


 Ouais, ça va très bien et toi ? :love:


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Où, Où Où ???


 moi non plus, j'arrive pas avoir où... :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

là >>>> ©


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

lezoeufs


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> là >>>> ©


 En effet !!!


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ça va très bien et toi ? :love:



Ca va bien également ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> lezoeufs



La poule !


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La poule !


 Le lapin en chocolat ça pond des oeufs aussi ??? :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La poule !


----------



## teo (27 Mars 2005)

un petit tour avant de me coucher:
_Stargazer_: ne loupe pas demain soir, il y a le magicien d'Oz sur Arte je crois en VO... un must pour une bergère quelque part au-delà de l'arc-en-ciel !   

Et c'est ma tournée pour le braves


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Le lapin en chocolat ça pond des oeufs aussi ??? :rose:



oui en chocolat :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

Merde j'ai plus de K7 vidéo


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> oui en chocolat :rateau:


 C'est bien ce que je pensais


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merde j'ai plus de K7 vidéo


 Demande à quelqu'un de te l'enregistrer


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

pas con  


Quelqu'un peux me l'enregistrer ?


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> un petit tour avant de me coucher:
> _Stargazer_: ne loupe pas demain soir, il y a le magicien d'Oz sur Arte je crois en VO... un must pour une bergère quelque part au-delà de l'arc-en-ciel !
> 
> Et c'est ma tournée pour le braves



Ah je vais tenter de pas le louper  !


----------



## Stargazer (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pas con
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un peux me l'enregistrer ?



J'ai pas de K7 :rose:


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pas con
> 
> 
> Quelqu'un peux me l'enregistrer ?


 moi je pourrais pas  J'ai pas de K7 non plus...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mars 2005)

et bien je vais le regarder


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et bien je vais le regarder


 C'est vrai que c'est plus simple comme ça


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

Pourquoi on nous a bloqué ? 

Moi je faisais juste connaissance... :rose: 

Où c'est que je vais poster maintenant qu'on a fermé ma première discussion ? 

Pour une fois que je m'amuse bien....  

BOUDE BOUDE BOUDE...


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2005)

imax ?


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2005)

Bof, juste un coup de tête d'un supermodo 

Ça arrive de temps en temps, de plus en plus souvent, même...


----------



## Franswa (28 Mars 2005)

Voici l'explication


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> imax ?



Naas ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

Boude pas va ...  C'est le boulot des modos. On a été trop vite trop loin dans le nombre de posts. Sinon t'as où est-ce qu'on va poster maintenant si tu veux, ou alors t'as toujours le mini-chat !


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Naas ?


J'avais peur que tu sois partit , bon je maintiens ce que j'ai dit


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'avais peur que tu sois partit , bon je maintiens ce que j'ai dit



Ben oui il va pas partir comme ça ...


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'avais peur que tu sois partit , bon je maintiens ce que j'ai dit



Non, non, rassure toi


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

Ben je crois que je vais rester dans le coin...


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi on nous a bloqué ?
> 
> Moi je faisais juste connaissance... :rose:
> 
> ...



Fanny ? poussinou ? Tu peux arrêter de bouder, c'est fini maintenant, tu peux revenir :love:


----------



## Silvia (28 Mars 2005)

Et bien, ça prout prout pas mal ici ...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Fanny ? poussinou ? Tu peux arrêter de bouder, c'est fini maintenant, tu peux revenir :love:



Ce qu'il faut pas lire ...   :love:


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Fanny ? poussinou ? Tu peux arrêter de bouder, c'est fini maintenant, tu peux revenir :love:


 

Je suis là lapin mdr   !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mars 2005)

_note : penser à bouler rezba_    :love:


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2005)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, ça prout prout pas mal ici ...



Tiens, salut Silvia, ça f'sait un moment


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là lapin mdr   !!!



Il apporte les ½ufs celui-là ?


----------



## Dedalus (28 Mars 2005)

Savais pas qu'on minaudait comme ça sur MacGe


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là lapin mdr   !!!



 :love:


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il apporte les ½ufs celui-là ?


 
Ca dépend, c'est comme avec le Père Noel, faut avoir été sage...


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Savais pas qu'on minaudait comme ça sur MacGe


 
Je crois que c'est de ma faute... :rose:


----------



## rezba (28 Mars 2005)

On m'appelle ? 

Cherry chérie. Il y a 5057 fils de discussions, rien que dans ce seul forum. Celui que tu avais ouvert contenait 143 posts 108 minutes après son ouverture. Peu d'entre eux avaient un intérêt immortel. Je n'en ai pas après toi, mais que veux tu. Nous sommes à la charnière d'un weekend pascal prolongé, et nombreux sont ici les jeunes chiens qui n'ont pas eu de femelles à se mettre sous la dent depuis plusieurs jours, parfois plusieurs semaines. Ils floodent donc, en espérant te séduire. 
Vas donc voir Ben où c'est kon va poster maintenant, il est fait pour tes interrogations existentielles du moment. 

Ah, tiens, comme ce fil prend la même tournure que l'autre, je vous laisse le choix : voulez-vous le fusionner avec "Ben où c'est kon...", ou voulez-vous que je le ferme abruptement, et vous vous égayez ailleurs comme des grands ?
Allez, je vous laisse trois minutes pour réfléchir...


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il apporte les ½ufs celui-là ?



Et des marrons


----------



## Silvia (28 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, salut Silvia, ça f'sait un moment



Je suis là pour la disco.


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2005)

Fusionne les threads


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

je laisse le soin aux "anciens" de décider, moi je veux pas me faire virer le jour de mon arrivée...


----------



## rezba (28 Mars 2005)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là pour la disco.



[mode j'en profite avant de fermer _on_]Coucou ma belle Sylvia :love: :love: [mode j'en profite avant de fermer _off_]


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tiens, comme ce fil prend la même tournure que l'autre, je vous laisse le choix : voulez-vous le fusionner avec "Ben où c'est kon...", ou voulez-vous que je le ferme abruptement, et vous vous égayez ailleurs comme des grands ?


*ferme *:bebe:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

On fusionne !


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

Bon ben je suis la majorité...


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

une certitude Rezba n'est pas suisse


----------



## rezba (28 Mars 2005)

Allez, en voiture simone !


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> une certitude Rezba n'est pas suisse


 
Quel raisonnement t'as fait aboutir à cette conclusion ?


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> une certitude Rezba n'est pas suisse



Personne n'est parfait


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je suis la majorité...


non non tu es la minorité   (désolé je m'auto amuse du français  )

_tiens je viens d'être fusionné   _


----------



## rezba (28 Mars 2005)

Non, je ne suis ni suisse, ni neutre, ni banquier.
:rateau:


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> non non tu es la minorité  (désolé je m'auto amuse du français  )


 
A chacun ses petits plaisirs...

Moi je dis que le lapin en chocolat va pas faire long...


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2005)

Faisez pas trop les cons, je crois que Rezba nous surveille encore 

Je le vois par le trou de la serrure


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)




----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et des marrons



Ils sont au moins glacés ?


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

bien vu !


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

Coucou la ptite Suissesse  ravie de voir une compatriote. 
Au rythme où tu postes, robertav va bientôt avoir de la concurrence. 

et un  spécial au petit dragon violet qui a pensé aux suissesses, lui :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (28 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Faisez pas trop les cons, je crois que Rezba nous surveille encore
> 
> Je le vois par le trou de la serrure



Et scotché au plafond comme Spiderman, tu vois qui ?!


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

Faut pas mettre la pression à la nouvelle comme ça !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

*bonnnnnnnnne nuit !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rezba (28 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas mettre la pression à la nouvelle comme ça !!



C'est iMax, que tu appelles "la nouvelle" ? Tu crois que ça lui met la pression qu'on le prenne en tenailles ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est iMax, que tu appelles "la nouvelle" ? Tu crois que ça lui met la pression qu'on le prenne en tenailles ?



Je ne doute pas qu'il soit à l'aise dans la tenaille. 
Mais pour revenir à ce que je disais, les habitants du bar comparent cherry-flower à Robertav, notamment sur la fréquence de postage ce, qu'il faut en convenir, est une forme de pression ! 

Ah oui Bonne nuit Robertav !


----------



## macelene (28 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> PHOTOS
> euh...
> non rien  :rateau:




 ...  nan ...  pas de photos...  :rateau: 

Juste repérages...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

y a des fois, on quitte le bar quelques heures et hop, on y comprend plus rien, c'est du n'importe quoi....


----------



## Spyro (28 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et un  spécial au petit dragon violet qui a pensé aux suissesses, lui :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Quel raisonnement t'as fait aboutir à cette conclusion ?


Mon dieu ! une lausannoise !  :affraid:


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

A mon réveil j'ai trouvé un cadeau :love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hein qu'elle est mignonne :love: merci mon ptit Spyro !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mars 2005)

*Là, je me dis que ben je suis bien content de pas travailler aujourd'hui.
*
J'ai mal partout, je suis pas tout à fait remis de l'apocalyptique bringue d'enfer de ce ouikenne, madre de dios, quelle fiesta   :affraid:


P.S : je me demande ce qu'il en sera de la Flaque partie


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu ! une lausannoise !  :affraid:


 ça se mange ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

là menant je fais faire les devoirs a fiston  

il a pas envie, c'est pas gagné


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

là j'irais bien donner mon avis au rayon arts graphiques, mais je suis pas sur de rester calme  face à tous ces excellents professionnels aigris avant d'avoir commencé à bosser 
bref, je vais plutot bosser à la satisfacton de mes clients et de mon compte en banque


----------



## Immelman (28 Mars 2005)

Viendez poster la: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=94662

Desole pour la photo de mauvais gout de Nap, je n'en suis pas responsable


----------



## Spyro (28 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> y a des fois, on quitte le bar *quelques heures* et hop, on y comprend plus rien, c'est du n'importe quoi....


Tu devrais voir le minichat, ça se compte en minutes


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Irish whistle (28 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



Pas mieux


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

Le compte est bon ... Tumdumtumtum Tumdumduuum !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour





 love:


----------



## Immelman (28 Mars 2005)

La machine a laver essore, je commence a me preparer pour aller etudier...


----------



## Irish whistle (28 Mars 2005)

Frites Maison avec pommes de terre du jardin, entrecote de 400 g, et paté de Pâques Berrichon...Arrosé d'un Château Dillon 1992


----------



## Immelman (28 Mars 2005)

Fait gris , ce matin le ciel etait magnifiquement bleu.... maintenant tout est gris... f'chier

Bonne explosion d'estomac IrishW.


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

Salut salut !  

Vous espériez vous débarrasser de moi comme ca ! mais non...   

C'est cool, grâce à ce site, j'ai appris pleins de petits trucs pour mon futur iBook...  

Qu'est-ce que c'est chouette quand meme..........


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Salut salut !


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>


Putain iMax est encore modo ?!? :affraid:
Râh les enfoirés quand-même


----------



## iMax (28 Mars 2005)

Salut Dark, ça faisait longtemps 

Alors, pas encore banni ?


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Mars 2005)

Voir plus bas.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

je file me preparer cet aprem je vais faire ma sieste au cinema !!!


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je file me preparer cet aprem je vais faire ma sieste au cinema !!!


 
Tu vas voir quoi de beau ?


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Mars 2005)

Et meeeerde, encore mal lu. 
Il est temps que j'aille voir l'ophtalmo moi en tout cas.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et meeeerde, encore mal lu.
> Il est temps que j'aille voir l'ophtalmo moi en tout cas.


Tu vois combien de CPU là  ?


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Mars 2005)

La je me prend la tête avec mes parents pour le budget de mon switch sur mac :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois combien de CPU là  ?


 Déjà à la bière à cette heure-ci ? :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois combien de CPU là  ?











			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me demande *où* poster une annonce pour mes parents qui vendent *leur vieille config G3 SCSI super-complète...*


Annonces-Mac.net, PA Macbidouille et Pa TribuMac


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Déjà à la bière à cette heure-ci ? :affraid: :rateau:



Y'a pas d'heure pour ça ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mars 2005)

LES MECS, LES FILLES AUSSI
retour du couscoussier, madre de Dios, c'est à peine si je sais encore marcher tellement je m'en suis mis ...   
Le couscous royal, ah, c'est bon


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2005)

aller premier jour de pausse sa fait un bien foux il reste du taf mais bon la fait chier je voi sa demain j en peut plus


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Mars 2005)

Wow ! Toi tu vas pas me faire croire que t'as eu 15 au Bac de français comme mackie


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Wow ! Toi tu vas pas me faire croire que t'as eu 15 au Bac de français comme mackie


ne me tentes pas, non ne me tente pas


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> aller premier jour de pausse sa fait un bien foux il reste du taf mais bon la fait chier je voi sa demain j en peut plus



sai sur tu doigt aitre creuvai... ceux si di, je kontinurré un peux a ta plasse...


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Wow ! Toi tu vas pas me faire croire que t'as eu 15 au Bac de français comme mackie


 :affraid:  Mackie a eu 15 au bac français ?  :affraid:


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Mars 2005)

grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  ...  :affraid:


Oui, ça me l'a fait aussi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas voir quoi de beau ?




j'ai pas fait de sieste , j'ai vu cela :

"Mon beau-père, mes parents et moi"          :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2005)

on se moque et c'est moi qui me tape le rhume


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


 
Tiens mon généreux donateur...


----------



## Franswa (28 Mars 2005)

Cambriolage chez ma grand mère


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Mars 2005)

Je rentre de 3 jours de WE en normandie, chez mes parents.
Ca fait du bien, je me suis reposé comme il faut...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

supermoquette m'a si souvent posé la question sur iChat...


----------



## teo (28 Mars 2005)

Filez sur Arte, Dorothy vous y attend, en VO... c'est à pas louper, d'ailleurs j'y retourne


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

Je suis en train de me faire cuire de la saucisse au choux... C'est terriblement excitant......  

Vous connaissez ca, vous les "non-suisses" ? C'est typiquement de chez nous...  

ET TEEEEEEELLEMENT BOOOOOOOON !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  Mackie a eu 15 au bac français ?  :affraid:



Sur 80 ou sur 100 ?


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Filez sur Arte, Dorothy vous y attend, en VO... c'est à pas louper, d'ailleurs j'y retourne


 
Tellement kitsch  !!! Ca me rappelle trop mon enfance, j'adorais ca  ... Le magicien d'Oz, c'était vraiment qqch......... :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Cambriolage chez ma grand mère



Bon, SM, tu rends ce que tu as pris à la dame


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de me faire cuire de la saucisse au choux... C'est terriblement excitant......
> 
> Vous connaissez ca, vous les "non-suisses" ? C'est typiquement de chez nous...
> 
> ET TEEEEEEELLEMENT BOOOOOOOON !!!



Tu dis ça paske tu connais pas la potée auvergnate !  :rateau:


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça paske tu connais pas la potée auvergnate ! :rateau:


 

Ah !!! J'aime toutes ces spécialités !!! Bien de chez nous !!!

Mais non en effet, je ne connais pas la potée auvergnate... Mais le papet vaudois, c'est quand meme quelque chose !!! Faut pas louper ca quand on vient dans le canton de Vaud...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

me revoilou, je suis de retour de l'AES.....
et voila.....

donc bonsoir a tous


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> me revoilou, je suis de retour de l'AES.....
> et voila.....
> 
> donc bonsoir a tous


 

Salut salut   ! Je me suis encore présentée à trop peu de monde sur ces forums lol ! 

Cherry Flower, enchantée !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mars 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

salut cherry et salut GB.....


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

AH AH AH !!!

Je vais manger ma saucisse au choux !!!!!!!!!!!!!! CA VA FAIRE MAAAAAL !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> Ah !!! J'aime toutes ces spécialités !!! Bien de chez nous !!!
> 
> Mais non en effet, je ne connais pas la potée auvergnate... Mais le papet vaudois, c'est quand meme quelque chose !!! Faut pas louper ca quand on vient dans le canton de Vaud...



Parce que tu le Vaud bien     

N'empêche, si t'as le temps un jour, tates la potée auvergnate, ça vau*t* le détour.  :love:   

Mais ne vas pas penser que je méprise la cuisine suisse, y a presque rien que du bon aussi chez vous (un peu chez moi aussi, mon grand père maternel y est né, et toute ma famille maternelle est de Haute Savoie. Par contre, l'autre côté (paternel), c'est breton, et là aussi, il y a des recettes sympa).


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2005)

Cherry_Flower a dit:
			
		

> AH AH AH !!!
> 
> Je vais manger ma saucisse au choux !!!!!!!!!!!!!! CA VA FAIRE MAAAAAL !!!


toi j't'ai vue à st-laurent


----------



## Cherry_Flower (28 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toi j't'ai vue à st-laurent


 
Je vais pas à la soupe populaire moi !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Filez sur Arte, Dorothy vous y attend, en VO... c'est à pas louper, d'ailleurs j'y retourne



J'en reviens !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

bonne soirée


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Mars 2005)

Stargazer....

ps:comme j'aime pâs faire du tèchenique ici , je file un mp....


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir Robertav 

 stook


----------



## Franswa (28 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Robertav
> 
> stook


 Bonsoir tout le monde :love:
Exercice typographique à finir


----------



## Franswa (28 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne soirée


 Merci  :love:
C'était surtout les dernières choses qu'il restait de mon grand père


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Merci  :love:
> C'était surtout les dernières choses qu'il restait de mon grand père




avec un peu de chance ils balancent ces choses peut etre pas a leur gout 

tu as essayé de faire le tour dans le quartier?on sait jamais....


mon sac volé chez moi et autre a eté retrouvé a 100m 


je croise le doigts pour toi mais surtout pour ta grand mere  :love:


----------



## Franswa (28 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec un peu de chance ils balancent ces choses peut etre pas a leur gout
> 
> tu as essayé de faire le tour dans le quartier?on sait jamais....
> 
> ...


 Ils ont embarqué même le vieux PC, le scanner, des vetements...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout le monde :love:
> Exercice typographique à finir



Bonsoir Franswa !   Et bon courage pour ton boulot !


----------



## Franswa (28 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Franswa !   Et bon courage pour ton boulot !


 Bonsoir Stargazer 
Et merci pour ces encouragements !!!!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (28 Mars 2005)

Franswa, Franswa on est tous avec toi !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

*bonne nuit !!! 









​*


----------



## Franswa (28 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Franswa, Franswa on est tout avec toi !!!!!!!


 YEAAAAAAHHHHH Merci  
Je crois que les encouragements m'ont fait finir plus vite 
Bon je me lève dans 6h00... 
Bonne nuit tout le monde :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit Franswa 

Bonne nuit robertav


----------



## Macounette (29 Mars 2005)

snif, le férié prolongé est déjà fini...  demain boulot. Pourquoi ces choses-là passent aussi vite ? 

Franswa : bon courage à ta grand-maman, j'espère qu'elle va vite s'en remettre. 

Tout le monde : bonne nuit, faites de beaux rêves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Mars 2005)

douce nuit mes enfants, nos grands malades resistent encore .. courage et bravo!! vous aurez mérité le repos


----------



## iMax (29 Mars 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> nos grands malades resistent encore ..



Question de jours...


----------



## macelene (29 Mars 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Question de jours...



Pour qui... ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> ]bonne nuit !!!





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit Franswa





			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> douce nuit





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Question de jours...



*On ferme pour plusieurs raisons :
- doublon (les user's de la nuit et ceux du matin remplissent déjà cette fonction. Néanmoins ils ne doivent pas -comme vous l'avait déjà fait remarquer paul il y a peu- constitué un sujet de flood intense du soir  )
- l'intéret du thread proche du zéro absolu.
- a déjà vécu dans 2 ou 3 vies antérieures.
- les discussions de cet acabi trouvent aisément leur place sur iChat ou autre système de comm (minichat, mps, MSN ... etc .. ).
- Il faut tourner la page et trouver une autre façon de gagner des gallons.
- flood aggravé
-casse bonbon comme pas 2 à lire comme sujet : "coucou truc, coucou machin"*


----------

